# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 1: Encore 20 chats au moins dont qq malades AVT SAM 7 puis MAR 10/01! (RP)!

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

Il y a encore des anciens sur la liste, et des nouveaux, je fais au mieux pour vous donner les nouvelles précisions et changement d'infos.
Si vous repérez des dons spécifiques à ces anciens, pourriez vous les ôter du précédent topic et les reporter ici en précisant "report" car là je travaille demain, et n'aurai clairement plus autant de temps, et donc besoin d'aide....


*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:*

*Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:*

*1)* *femelle 6 mois noire sociable*
*2) femelle 1 an noire* *sociable*
_Sont ensemble
_ :: _ URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT_  :: 

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
* :: _ GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 
*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable**6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
 ::  _GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 

*7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable*_
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza
_*
9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive*_
En fin de coryza
_*
10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby* *à peine timide*_
Sont ensemble


_*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 6 JANVIER, DEJA HORS DELAI (si encore là tout à l'heure):*

*Chats de la semaine passée:*
_
_*12) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*_
Mais pas agressive_ 


 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:* :: 


*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:*

*14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
_En fin de coryza_
*
15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide*

*16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable* 
*
17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable* 
(sortant le 5)

*18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable* 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 ::  *Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé*  :: 

***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Demande de diffusion de mails en masse faite, je dois quitter le net pr 2h au moins. 
Merci par avance pour les divers coups de main!

----------


## Lilly1982

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE__:_*
- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la soeur de Gand (1 caisse) 
On peut préter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma soeur

COVOIT REGULIER
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Chateau-renault, Vendome, Chateaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la soeur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) et Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhone autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)



RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) vendredi
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun



Pouvez vous préciser le  nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui  pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour  donné? 

D'autres propositions de Co-voiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous  pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même,  vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de  solidarité.*

----------


## Lilly1982

EDIT : recap don pas bonne, désolée  ::

----------


## éliz

_diffusé en masse au 77, 93, 94, 78, 75 et 92_

----------


## Verlaine

Nous recherchons toujours des *sacs IKÉA* pour garantir la sécurité des chats dès leur sortie de fourrière!!!

----------


## Verlaine

> _diffusé en masse au 77, 93, 94, 78, 75 et 92_


Peut-on étendre la diffusion au 91, 95 et au 60?

----------


## fina_flora

je modifie, car je ne suis pas en vacances cette semaine donc c'est samedi ma sortie
je crois que gueguee peut de nouveau faire sa sortie le vendredi




> _Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE__:_*
> - SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
> - SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la soeur de Gand (1 caisse) 
> On peut préter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma soeur
> 
> ...

----------


## babe78

le récap des dons est celui de la semaine dernière, nous allons en lancer un nouveau cette semaine

----------


## TROCA

A reporter sur le nouveau post seulement le don de Nadine M hors Rescue 25 € pour les 1 et 2 (4 et 5 de l'ancienne liste)

----------


## Lilly1982

Oups désolée pour le recap de dons tout bidon que j'ai fait

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 


25€ (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 pas besoin de reçu
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu


TOTAL : 75 €

 QUI SUIT ?
*

----------


## choupinette76

moi je suis :-D 
 25 pour 5 et 9, je n'est pas besoin de reçu ;-)

----------


## Muriel P

> moi je suis :-D 
>  25 pour 5 et 9, je n'est pas besoin de reçu ;-)


Merci !!! 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 


25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
**25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 pas besoin de reçu*
* 
TOTAL : 100 

 QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Lilly1982

*ETRE FA, C'EST QUOI?
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!

*Comme vous le comprendrez, les SOS se succèdent de semaine en semaine, et nous n'y arriverons plus à terme!

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

* *En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour la RP 
2) nous recherchons des refuges  des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc     parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas     sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à     quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Seules conditions d'accueil importantes:***

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non  vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la  meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres  animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.*

----------


## Lilly1982

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE_*:*- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
- SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
- LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sœur de Gand (1 caisse) 
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sœur

*COVOIT REGULIER*
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sœur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) et Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) samedi en direction de Palaiseau (arrêt possible sur le RER B et D)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)


_Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?_ 

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité.

----------


## gueguee

Possibilité de faire la sortie de "ma" fourrière vendredi à 17H mais besoin d'un relais rapide car rdv à 18h30 en essonne près de CORBEIL...
Je rajoute mon co-voit au récap'

----------


## gueguee

.


> _Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE_*:*- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
> - SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
> - SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
> - LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sœur de Gand (1 caisse) 
> - MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
> ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:*

*Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:*

*1)* *femelle 6 mois noire sociable*
*2) femelle 1 an noire* *sociable*
_Sont ensemble
_ :: _ URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT_  :: 

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
* :: _ GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 
*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable
**
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
 ::  _GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 

*7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable*_
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza
_*
9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive*_
En fin de coryza
_*
10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby* *à peine timide*_
Sont ensemble


_*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 6 JANVIER, DEJA HORS DELAI (si encore là tout à l'heure):*

*Chats de la semaine passée:*
_
_*12) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*_
Mais pas agressive_ 


 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:* :: 


*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:*

*14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
_En fin de coryza_
*
15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide*

*16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable* 
*
17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable* 
(sortant le 5)

*18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable* 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 ::  *Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé*  :: 



***************************
*IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS, SOYEZ UN MAILLON DE LA CHAINE QUI PUISSE LES SAUVER DE L EUTHANASIE*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Attention, dans la liste publiée le 5 & le 6 sont colés et on risque de ne pas voir qu'il y a bien 2 chats. A corriger lors de la prochaine publication.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Verlaine: c est corrigé

----------


## SarahC

Je mets la liste à jour ds qq minutes.

----------


## SarahC

*EDIT: J'ôte le roux de la semaine passée, qui a lui aussi in extremis été réservé en direct.* 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)_

 :: *TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:* :: 
_(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)_


*Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:*

*1)* *femelle 6 mois noire sociable*
*2) femelle 1 an noire* *sociable*
_Sont ensemble
_ :: _ URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT_  :: 

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
* :: _ GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 
*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable**

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
 ::  _GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 

*7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable*_
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza
_*
9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive*_
En fin de coryza
_*
10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby* *à peine timide*_
Sont ensemble
_

*Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):**

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*_
Mais pas agressive_ 


 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:* :: 


*14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
_En fin de coryza_
*
15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide*

*16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable* 
*
17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable* 
_(sortant le 5)_

*18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable* 
_(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)_
 ::  *Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé*  :: 

 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:* :: 

*19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*
*20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
_En fin de coryza_

*21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable*
_Coryza_

*22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive
Un peu maigre
*
*23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
*_Coryza_
*
24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
*_Coryza_
*
25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
*_Coryza_
*
26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable


* :: *TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!!*  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi à 17h35 (gare de l'est).

Et j'ajoute 10 euros de dons

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 


25€ (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 pas besoin de reçu
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu
25€ (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 pas besoin de reçu*
* 10€  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu

TOTAL : 110 €

 QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Lilly1982

. 


> _Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE_*:*- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
> - SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
> - SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
> - LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sœur de Gand (1 caisse) 
> - MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
> ...

----------


## Lilly1982

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## siam4ever

vu pour le 17 mais ns sommes blindées: je diffuse !

----------


## Verlaine

Etant donné que tous les chats sont sortants le même jour, cela signifie-t'il qu'ils sont tous au même endroit?

----------


## Lady92

> Etant donné que tous les chats sont sortants le même jour, cela signifie-t'il qu'ils sont tous au même endroit?


non, je ne pense pas!  mais SarahC a precise que le veto est absent vendredi... Ce doit etre la raison

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Non Verlaine;mais réservation avancée pour le deuxième lieu par rapport au passage modifié du véto

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*CES CHATS SONT A RÉSERVER AU PLUS TARD JEUDI MATIN PREMIÈRE HEURE*
*SI RIEN NE BOUGE D ICI DEMAIN, ILS FINIRONT CLAIREMENT DANS DES SACS POUBELLES
N ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE POUR VOUS MANIFESTER, NOUS TRAVAILLONS TOUTES 
ET DERRIÈRE CHAQUE PROPOSITION DOIT SE MONTER UN PUZZLE QUI PREND BEAUCOUP DE TEMPS POUR UN SAUVETAGE EFFECTIF
 (réservation, covoiturage, recherche de FA de transit, appel des FA, rdv véto, répartition des caisses de transport, vérification des disponibilités pour la réception....)**

FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée, ou longue durée) , ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS,
MANIFESTEZ VOUS
* ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

*IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS**


*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)_

 :: *TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:* :: 
_(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)_


*Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:*

*1)* *femelle 6 mois noire sociable*
*2) femelle 1 an noire* *sociable*
_Sont ensemble
_ :: _ URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT_  :: 

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
* :: _ GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 
*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable**

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
 ::  _GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 

*7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable*_
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza
_*
9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive*_
En fin de coryza
_*
10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby* *à peine timide*_
Sont ensemble
_

*Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):**

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*_
Mais pas agressive_ 


 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:* :: 


*14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
_En fin de coryza_
*
15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide*

*16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable* 
*
17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable* 
_(sortant le 5)_

*18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable* 
_(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)_
 ::  *Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé*  :: 

 :: *LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:* :: 

*19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*
*20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
_En fin de coryza_

*21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable*
_Coryza_

*22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive
Un peu maigre
*
*23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
*_Coryza_
*
24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
*_Coryza_
*
25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
*_Coryza_
*
26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable


* :: *TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!!*  ::

----------


## Sév51

la bannière de la semaine...




```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/39848-SOS!-28-chats-%283-juniors%29-dont-qq-malades-URGENTS-d%C3%A9j%C3%A0-hors-d%C3%A9lai-AVT-JEU-5-01-%28RP%29?p=906635&viewfull=1#post906635][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/773528banfrp20120105v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Sev

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne pour eux?

----------


## Lilly1982

> la bannière de la semaine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/39848-SOS!-28-chats-(3-juniors)-dont-qq-malades-URGENTS-déjà-hors-délai-AVT-JEU-5-01-(RP)?p=906635&viewfull=1#post906635][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/773528banfrp20120105v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ```


Merci Sev  ::

----------


## Lady92

C est la derniere ligne droite... Sans votre aide, ils vont mourir 
Si vous pouvez vous proposer comme FA (peu importe la duree), proposer une promesse de don (meme 5€), un covoit... Faites le maintenant Svp
Si vous avez des questions, des craintes, des conditions... Exposez les
Si vous ne comprenez pas tout, c est normal mais posez vos questions...
ENSEMBLE, BOUGEONS NOUS ET AGISSONS POUR LEUR VIES...NOUS SOMMES LEUR DERNIERE CHANCE... NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS A NOTRE TOUR...

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 


OK pour un don de 35€ sans reçu

25€ (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 pas besoin de reçu
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu
25€ (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 pas besoin de reçu*
* 10€  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu
** 35€ (Mirabelle94) sans reçu*
* TOTAL : 145 €*

----------


## fina_flora

je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine complète, juste *une pièce jusqu'au dimanche 15 janvier* donc FA de transit SEULEMENT(et absente ce week end là), cela fait une semaine grand max *(travaux à compter du lundi 16 janvier)* et j'avoue qu'une sortie de fourrière me fait peur depuis que je l'ai fait (entre août et novembre 2010)

----------


## Andross

Mail envoyé, en attente d'une réponse pour une adoption !

Je fais volontiers un dons de 30  pour ma part. Mon mail: lucasfau.important@gmail.com Et comment faire un don ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Mail envoyé, en attente d'une réponse pour une adoption !
> 
> Je fais volontiers un dons de 30 € pour ma part. Mon mail: lucasfau.important@gmail.com Et comment faire un don ?


Andross, merci de vouloir nous aider par le biais de votre don et de votre proposition d'adoption
Nous vous avons envoyé un formulaire ; merci de nous le retourner dans les plus brefs délais. Dés réception nous vous contacterons téléphoniquement pour vous expliquer tout cà.

----------


## Lady92

> Mail envoyé, en attente d'une réponse pour une adoption !
> 
> Je fais volontiers un dons de 30 € pour ma part. Mon mail: lucasfau.important@gmail.com Et comment faire un don ?



Merci pour votre double propositions! 
Pour les dons, il ne s agit pour l heure que d une promesse de don. Les dons seront ensuite repartis en fin de Sos et vous serez alors contacte pour honorer votre promesse.

----------


## Alicelovespets

*IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS**


*

----------


## SarahC

J'ai été assez occupée hier soir pr divers soucis de PA (ça me change!!!).
Ce jour, je retourne au travail, j'y suis d'ailleurs.
Résolution 1: ne pas aller sur Rescue en journée, sauf ponctuellement, et à sa pause déjeuner, car il serait bien que la PA ne lui fasse pas perdre son travail, qui lui sert bien, qd même!
*
MAIS j'en profite pour faire mon premier passage et constater que les pistes d'accueil chats sont assez limitées, pour ne pas dire inexistantes.*

*si vous aviez des photos, ce serait peut être mieux pour matérialiser, mais prenez simplement les anciens SOS, et constatez à quel point ils sont beaux, à quel point ils ont "un truc" qui fait qu'une fois sorti 
**
Bref, un peu d'imagination, et surtout, on ne se dit pas que c'est fichu parce qu'on a un jour en moins pour aider, c'est une raison de plus pour ne pas lâcher les chats!!!*

----------


## TROCA

Andross merci pour votre promesse de don de 30. Pourriez-vous préciser si vous voulez ou non un reçu. Ce n'est qu'une promesse de don pour le moment les dons étant répartis entre les associations qui ont sortis les chats à la fin du post.

Je rajoute 50 avec reçu. 
 *RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 -  pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
* 10  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu
** 35 (Mirabelle94)-  sans reçu*
*30 (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
* 
TOTAL : 225 *

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza

21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive
Un peu maigre

23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
Coryza

24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
Coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable


TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS, SOYEZ UN MAILLON DE LA CHAINE QUI PUISSE LES SAUVER 


*

----------


## Lady92

Vraiment personne ne peut faire un petit geste pour eux? 
Ils n ont rien de moins que les autres pourtant... et meritent autant de vivre que les autres, que les miens, que les votres...
SVP, il faut des solutions d accueil pour eux, pas necessairement en region parisienne... des solutions peuvent etre envisagees partout en France...
On peut tous faire un petit quelquechose... alors vous, vous faites quoi maintenant pour eux?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ajoute 10€

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25€ (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 -  pas besoin de reçu
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu
25€ (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
* 10€  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu
** 35€ (Mirabelle94)-  sans reçu*
*30€ (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50€(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10€(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
* 
TOTAL : 235 €*

----------


## TROCA

*Je ne trouve plus la 18 de la liste précédente* . Qu'est-elle devenue ? Arrêtée ou prise par une autre structure ? Peut-on le savoir ?

_18) femelle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintive_

----------


## banzai

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 
*
*6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
* GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

doivent sortir impérativement jeudi : direction véto d'urgence !!!!!! la 3 ,c'est celle de chaperlipopette qui devait sortir ?

*

----------


## Calymone

Nous pouvons sortir :

*14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
_En fin de coryza_


*SI* et seulement *SI* nous trouvons une FA de quarantaine, c'est à dire 15 jours, j'ai la FALD ensuite en RP !!!

----------


## pluche75

Si tu veux je peux faire FA quarantaine pour le minou

----------


## Lilly1982

> Nous pouvons sortir :
> 
> *14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable,* *FIV +*
> _En fin de coryza_
> 
> 
> *SI* et seulement *SI* nous trouvons une FA de quarantaine, c'est à dire 15 jours, j'ai la FALD ensuite en RP !!!





> Si tu veux je peux faire FA quarantaine pour le minou


ça serait super pour le beau matou  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Promesse de dons de 20 euro  (Sans reçu)

----------


## Lilly1982

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25€ (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 -  pas besoin de reçu
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu
25€ (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10€  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu
**35€ (Mirabelle94)-  sans reçu*
*30€ (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50€(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10€(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20€ (minichina)*_ -_ _pas besoin de reçu_
* 
TOTAL : 255 €*

----------


## Alicelovespets

*TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS


*

----------


## TROCA

Merci Minichina

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 -  pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
* 10  (Lusiole) -  avec ou sans reçu
** 35 (Mirabelle94)-  sans reçu*
*30 (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20 (minichina) - sans reçu*


* TOTAL : 255 *

----------


## Muriel P

> Si tu veux je peux faire FA quarantaine pour le minou


Ce serait vraiment super pour le maton !!! Avez-vous déjà rempli le formulaire FA ? Si non, merci d'envoyer votre adresse e-mail à Calymone, lynt, Venise n'est pas en Italie ou bien moi afin qu'on vous l'envoie ! Merci beaucoup !!! (et désolée si je fais doublon et que c'est déjà fait !)

----------


## Calymone

> Si tu veux je peux faire FA quarantaine pour le minou


Merci beaucoup à toi !! Il me semble que tu a déjà rempli le formulaire FA non ?






> Ce serait vraiment super pour le maton !!! Avez-vous déjà rempli le formulaire FA ? Si non, merci d'envoyer votre adresse e-mail à Calymone, lynt, Venise n'est pas en Italie ou bien moi afin qu'on vous l'envoie ! Merci beaucoup !!! (et désolée si je fais doublon et que c'est déjà fait !)


Merciiii Muriel ^^ Jen 'ai pas le formulaire moi, mais en effet, si Pluche pouvait le remplir, si pas déjà fait  ::  Merci

----------


## pluche75

J'ai déjà rempli le formulaire, j'ai fais FA quarantaine pour une minette qui vient de partir dans sa FALD

----------


## Calymone

Il me semblait bien ^^

Alors c'est super, je vois ça avec les filles, et je te MP ensuite  ::  Merci !!

----------


## CathyMini

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza

21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive
Un peu maigre

23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
Coryza

24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
Coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable


TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS, SOYEZ UN MAILLON DE LA CHAINE QUI PUISSE LES SAUVER DE L EUTHANASIE


*

----------


## CathyMini

J'ajoute 20 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10 (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
**35 (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu*
*30 (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20 (minichina) - sans reçu*
*20(CathyMini)* - *avec reçu*


*TOTAL : 275 

Qui suit ? 
*

----------


## Marion-P

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur ce site et je viens de voir votre message, je suis actuellement sur Toulouse et ne pourrais pas me déplacer, en tout cas pas dans l'immédiat (je 
suis en période d'examen), mais si des moyens de co-voiturage sont possibles je pourrais en prendre un ou deux en FA, mais j'ai cru comprendre que pour cela il fallait une 
association ce que je n'ai pas, mais si sur le site une association pouvais me prendre en tant que FA ce serais super (je pourrais même prendre à ma charge les soins 
vétérinaires, ce n'est pas le problème, simplement ayant déjà un chat je ne pensais pas en reprendre un si tôt).


Sinon je pourrais peut être en adopter un mais ayant déjà un chat de seulement 4 mois il faudrait que le chat soit sociable avec les autres chats (s'il est craintif envers les 
humains ce n'est pas gênant je suis plutôt patiente) et pas trop contagieux quand même, mon appartement ne faisant que 35m2 et mon chat ayant l'habitude d'aller partout, 
je ne pourrais pas le laisser très longtemps en quarantaine.


Voilà, désolé pour ce long message, mais je ne sais pas vraiment comment tout cela fonctionne. EN espérant pouvoir vous aider

----------


## CathyMini

Bonjour Marion-P, merci de ton intérêt pour ces chats 
Peux-tu me donner en MP ton adresse mail pour que je t'envoie le formulaire FA. 

En fonction des conditions d'accueil que tu proposes et SI on trouve une asso ET un covoit... un chat de cette liste pourra être sauvé ou bien ce pourrait être un chat d'un précédent SOS

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je repasse en coup de vent
Merci Marion P de votre proposition; effectivement pour sortir un chat de fourrière il faut qu il soit sous couvert d une association et de préférence locale par rapport à votre situation géographique. On cherche de notre coté et votre proposition peut peut etre aboutir. Pourriez vous me donnez votre adresse mail en mp afin que je vous envoie un formulaire à remplir
Merci

----------


## lynt

Formulaire déjà envoyé.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  pour aux relayeuses de choc

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *3) femelle 1 an noire timide
>  GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 
> *
> *6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
> * GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 
> 
> doivent sortir impérativement jeudi : direction véto d'urgence !!!!!! la 3 ,c'est celle de chaperlipopette qui devait sortir ?
> 
> *


non du tout.

----------


## Heliums

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE_*:*- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
- SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
- LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sur de Gand (1 caisse) 
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
-VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris-St Dizier à 17h35 (gare de l'est).
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur

*COVOIT REGULIER*
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) et Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) samedi en direction de Palaiseau (arrêt possible sur le RER B et D)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18h

_Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?_ 

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza

21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive
Un peu maigre

23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
Coryza

24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
Coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable


TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS, SOYEZ UN MAILLON DE LA CHAINE QUI PUISSE LES SAUVER 


*

----------


## gueguee

.


> _Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE_*:*- SAMEDI 07/01: Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
> - SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
> - SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01: Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
> - DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
> - LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sœur de Gand (1 caisse) 
> - MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
> ...

----------


## SarahC

J'ai vu quelques formulaires passer mais je suis au travail et réunion sous peu, dc peu de temps.
Bon Dieu comme nous sommes pressés par le temps, il reste CE SOIR uniquement pour bien faire!!!
Et demain matin, au pire pire des cas, et si je le comprends comme je crois le comprendre, au mieux, un seul chat a une piste concrétisée pour l'heure!
Donc je n'ai qu'un mot à dire, continuez à intervenir comme vous le pouvez en mon absence et selon vos disponibilités à tous, et on refait un point après 18h...
Oh la la, il faut que cela bouge, car là, c'est encore BEAUCOUP trop de chats présents, et on ne fait même pas assez d'air pour espérer en épargner!
Pour 3 et 6, une SOCIABLE et un TIMIDE!!! 
Ils vont clairement être euthanasiés cette semaine, ce n'est pas un pipeau pour la forme!
Imaginez le petit qui restera seul en box pendant qu'on euthanasiera, selon, sa maman, sa soeur, ou sa copine! c'est horrible!
Et pour l'autre, le tigré, qui agonise à petit feu, on ne peut pas rester totalement indifférent à cela!
Oui, il y en a bcp, et il y en a de trop, mais ils n'ont qu'une vie, et il y en a eu avant ce SOS, et il y en aura après!
On ne peut pas se démobiliser sous prétexte que les listes sont trop longues en ce moment et qu'on a essayé d'en sauver pleins sur les précédentes, ils n'ont qu'une vie, ils y tiennent, et pour EUX ça change tout!
Et si c'était la mienne, j'aimerais aussi qu'on essaie de se défoncer, même sans photo de moi pour savoir si je suis une belle noire, ou un tigré, ou une bleue qui semble cool ou pas!
Ne lâchons pas ces chats, ils ont déjà été lâchés une fois par nos crétins de congénères!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Comme dit sur le précédent post je peux faire une quarantaine donc avis aux FALD !!!  ::

----------


## Lady92

::  HELP!  :: 

Sans votre aide et votre mobilisation, ils vont mourir... ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
*

----------


## banzai

2 ont une sorties sarah :un des plus anciens des sos et un poil long nouvelle liste
grace à plume F.A pour calymone
et si je me trompe pas alice F.A pour babe
*

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

**3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!* 

*6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif*
* GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

ceux là ne passeront pas le cap si pas réservé aujourd'hui !!!!!!!!

*

----------


## Lilly1982

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:_
- SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse) (arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer)
- SAMEDI 07/01 (matin) : Paris/Avignon (84) en train par francinette
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26) -> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01  : Paris/Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
- LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sur de Gand (1 caisse)
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris/Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (matin) : départ de Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41)/ RP/ Lille (59) / Tourcoing (59) en voiture par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (soir) : départ Tourcoing (59)/RP/ Orléans (45) / Blois (41) puis Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41) en voiture par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris-St Dizier à 17h35 (gare de l'est).

*COVOIT REGULIER*
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) et Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) samedi en direction de Palaiseau (arrêt possible sur le RER B et D)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18h

_Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?_ 

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité

----------


## Calymone

*Ne sont plus sur les listes :*


*20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
*En fin de coryza*

*21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*

*22) Femelle, 4 ans, bleue, un peu craintive*
_Un peu maigre_

*23) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*
25) Mâle castré 5 ans, gris tabby, sociable
**Coryza*
*
26) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu timidou mais sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu trouillarde mais se laisse manipuler

28) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, sociable

29) Mâle, 4 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable
*


Je met donc ci dessous la liste à jour !!!!!

----------


## Marion-P

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait un co-voiturage possible Paris-Avignon, si ma demande de FA est acceptée, et que c'est le seul moyen, je pourrais aller jusqu'à Avignon en train, si les horaires des trains concordent.

----------


## lynt

::   ::   ::   ::  !!!!!
Ils ont rempli le sac...

----------


## Calymone

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


*_14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza
En attente résa Calymone avec Pluche75 en quarantaine_*

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable


24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza


TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS


*

----------


## Lilly1982

> *Ne sont plus sur les listes :*
> 
> 
> *20) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
> *En fin de coryza*
> 
> *21) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, un peu timidou mais sociable*
> *Coryza*
> 
> ...





> !!!!!
> Ils ont rempli le sac...


Mais je ne comprends pas, ils étaient pourtant sur la nouvelle liste  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle horreur  ::   Tous ces pauvres minous  :: 

*VITE POUR LES AUTRES, IL FAUT LES SAUVER !!!!*  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Calymone

::  ::  ::  :: *Vous l'aurez donc tous compris, il y a une sacrée URGENCE à réserver et SAUVER ceux qui restent !!!* ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

*Svp celles qui peuvent, éditez vos posts qui ne sont plus d'actualité (ex : les listes ou les covoits) pour rendre le topic plus lisible pour ceux qui pourraient nous rejoindre, merci  !*

----------


## lynt

*RECAP FA*

- *Fina_flora* : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91)
- *Andross* : proposition d'adoption donc FALD d'abord ? (à suivre) - Cotrain Paris / Avignon le 7/01, Andross pourrait aller jusqu'à Avignon en train si les horaires concordent
- *Pluche75* : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats
- *Marion-P* : un ou deux chats en FALD (quarantaine ?), pas d'assoc (Toulouse) voire adoption pour un chat
- *Alicelovepets* : FA quarantaine (75)

----------


## Calymone

Et 1 ajout :

*30) Mâle, 3 ans, européen, sociable*
*Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion*

----------


## TanjaK

Pffff, j'espère qu'au moins une partie des chats disparus de la liste a trouvé une solution via une autre structure  ::  
Je rajoute 20 euros aux dons:

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10 (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
**35 (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu*
*30 (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
50(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20 (minichina) - sans reçu*
*20(CathyMini)* - *avec reçu*
*20  (TanjaK)* - *avec reçu*

*TOTAL : 295 

Qui suit ? 
*

----------


## Calymone

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


*_14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza
En attente résa Calymone avec Pluche75 en quarantaine_*

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable


24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

30) Mâle, 3 ans, européen, sociable
Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion

31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable
FIV+, réservation également annulée pour ce motif, comme pr le 30.[/FONT]
TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS.


*

----------


## lynt

Rappel :




> Nous recherchons toujours des *sacs IKÉA* pour garantir la sécurité des chats dès leur sortie de fourrière!!!

----------


## banzai

> *diffusion autorisee partout, sur sites de protection animale,** & interdite sur facebook, twitter & sites gratuits !* *
> (merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
> 
> tous les chats sont a reserver pour ce jeudi 5 janvier:
> (véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, ca urge pour certains)
> 
> 
> chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:
> 
> ...


fald ou fa quarantaine de toute urgence

----------


## Alicelovespets

*RECAP FA**

- Fina_flora : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91)
- Andross : proposition d'adoption donc FALD d'abord ? (à suivre) - Cotrain Paris / Avignon le 7/01, Andross pourrait aller jusqu'à Avignon en train si les horaires concordent
- Pluche75 : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats
- Marion-P : un ou deux chats en FALD (quarantaine ?), pas d'assoc (Toulouse) voire adoption pour un chat
- Alicelovepets : FA quarantaine (75)

Besoin de FA longue durée !!!*  ::

----------


## TROCA

*NEUF CHATS DISPARUS DES LISTES  C EST L HECATOMBE! IL FAUT SE BOUGER POUR TOUS CEUX QUI RESTENT !
APPEL A TOUS CEUX QUI NE SONT ENCORE PAS INTERVENUS SUR CE POST, IL EST TEMPS DE LE FAIRE ! IL FAUT REAGIR MAINTENANT ! ON NE PEUT PAS LAISSER PARTIR 21 CHATS DANS LES CONTAINERS DECHETS DES FOURRIERES* 

Je rajoute 50  . Qui suit ? Qui se propose pour être FA ? Quelle association qui ne s'est pas encore proposée peut couvrir la sortie d'un chat ?

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25 (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10 (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
**35 (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu*
*30 (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
100(TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10(Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20 (minichina) - sans reçu*
*20(CathyMini)* - *avec reçu*
*20  (TanjaK)* - *avec reçu*

*TOTAL : 345 

Qui suit ?*

----------


## Lady92

Lynt a raison... Il faudrait eviter d avoir plusieurs recap co-voit et liste des chats du SOS sur une meme page... Ceci afin de permettre une lecture rapide a celles qui gerent et organisent... Et aussi pour ne pas decourager les nouveaux qui n auront pas envie de lire 10 pages pour 1 seul chat peut etre sauve!!!
Si vous pouviez en effet editer les anciens recap co-voit et liste SOS; ca serait top (je ne parle pas du recap dons sauf si poste en double et sans changement). Merci d avance a vous

----------


## TROCA

*17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)*

Cela ressemble à un X Siam peut-être à diffuser sur les forums spécialisés et auprès de Siam4ever si quelqu'un connait le lien ?

----------


## lynt

> vu pour le 17 mais ns sommes blindées: je diffuse !


Déjà passée hier soir.

----------


## SarahC

*Essayons de ne faire qu'un seul récap par page, car nous en sommes à 5 de mon côté, et seul un chat de réservé.*

*ET, un ajout, encore... Et si je le comprends bien déjà des chats en moins.......... Parfait....*  :: 

*31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable*
*FIV+, réservation également annulée pour ce motif, comme pr le 30.*

*Merci de l'intégrer au précédent récap pour les personnes qui peuvent éditer leurs messages ci-dessus.*

----------


## SarahC

> Lynt a raison... Il faudrait eviter d avoir plusieurs recap co-voit et liste des chats du SOS sur une meme page... Ceci afin de permettre une lecture rapide a celles qui gerent et organisent... Et aussi pour ne pas decourager les nouveaux qui n auront pas envie de lire 10 pages pour 1 seul chat peut etre sauve!!!
> Si vous pouviez en effet editer les anciens recap co-voit et liste SOS; ca serait top (je ne parle pas du recap dons sauf si poste en double et sans changement). Merci d avance a vous


En fait, là où c'est important, c'est pour la liste chats, une liste par page....
MAIS nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes paramètres...
Moi j'ai paramétré chez moi pour faire en sorte d'avoir plus de messages à l'écran et donc moins de pages à me taper.
Dc pas évident de trouver un juste milieu.
Pour les dons, un récap à chaque nouveau don, peu importe la page, et si l'appel à dons est figé depuis 2 pages et qu'il ne se passe rien, un petit coup de pouce.
Pour les co-voit, FA, etc, les scinder, un FA et assoc, et un co-voit, mais là encore, reprise uniquement qd nouvelle piste, car ça c'est ce qui vient après, mais qui reste utile.

Mais bon, dans tous les cas, la liste va finir par s'éliminer sans nous, je le crains un peu.....

----------


## smudgyupsy

punaise les eutha ont commencées ?????????????????

----------


## Calymone

> *Essayons de ne faire qu'un seul récap par page, car nous en sommes à 5 de mon côté, et seul un chat de réservé.*
> 
> *ET, un ajout, encore... Et si je le comprends bien déjà des chats en moins.......... Parfait....* 
> 
> *31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable*
> *FIV+, réservation également annulée pour ce motif, comme pr le 30.*
> 
> *Merci de l'intégrer au précédent récap pour les personnes qui peuvent éditer leurs messages ci-dessus.*


C'est OK, je l'ai ajouter à mon dernier récap. Par contre, j'ai été obligée, dans la page précédente, d'ajouter la liste 2 fois, car il y a eu des chats de "retirés" des listes, et je n'ai eu l'info pour celui d'ajouter qu'ensuite ... Mais je ferais gaffe les prochaines fois  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Les chats qui ne sont plus sur la liste ont peut-être été réservés par d'autres structures? Ce serait tellement bien pour notre moral...

----------


## smudgyupsy

je me propose FALD mais ne peux pas faire la quarantaine
suis dans le 54

----------


## Calymone

Pour le FIV+ roux ajouté à l'instant, si une FALD, je suis, pour couverture Handi'cats ...

----------


## SarahC

Je sais aussi que nous sommes lus, Calymone et les autres, je vous demanderais de ne pas citer des termes comme



> *qui puisse les sauver de l euthanasie*


pour diverses raisons, à savoir que ce n'est pas une exécution massive de toute la liste d'un coup d'un seul qui se produira, et parce que je vois la liste circuler, sur tout support, avec des commentaires peu glorieux.
Si on échauffe les esprits, on arrivera fatalement à ce que nous ne souhaitons pas avec cette liste, à savoir une rupture définitive de collaboration, car ces structures là, bien que conscientes de n'être qu'au bout de la chaine, sont malgré tout la CONSEQUENCE et non la cause directe de ces euthanasies, qd elles se produisent.
Et je n'ai pas envie que, quand cela dégénérera par des insultes et autres, cela soit attribué à nos diffusions, ici, mais à ceux qui diffusent tout à tord et à travers sans discriminer les supports, comme FB, et tout type de destinataire non adaptés.
En gros, si ces chats finissent par mourir, car débordements il y aura, en aucun cas, nous, ici présents, n'en porteront la responsabilité, et aurons fait ce que nous pouvions.
Ces chats, euthanasiés/"arrêtés" ou non, ou réservés par des structures (ce qui est possible aussi) je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, d'une parce que nous ne le saurons pas, et de deux, car ils ne le diront pas.
Par contre, on va éviter de chauffer les esprits du quidam, car, comme je le disais, des choses pas très malignes circulent sur le net, et si des insultes fusent, si on les houspille, ce ne sera pas de notre fait.
Nous, nous sommes là pour collaborer avec eux, afin de les sauver. Et quand ils sont pleins, ou quand des chats s'ajoutent, là encore, ce n'est pas de leur faute.
Attention, je ne me trompe pas dans mes propos, j'ai ma façon de penser, mais on se situe dans un contexte collaboratif, et comme vous l'aurez remarqué sur les sujets postés par le passé, je tente de rester dans un contexte où il se passe des choses, mais dans lequel on se doit d'avancer, coute que coute, pour les prochains, même si le contexte n'est pas gai.

----------


## SarahC

> Les chats qui ne sont plus sur la liste ont peut-être été réservés par d'autres structures? Ce serait tellement bien pour notre moral...


Nous ne le saurons pas car poser la question n'aboutira pas, et là, on a encore ce soir, il ne se passe quasiment rien, et *on doit impérativement se concentrer sur ceux qui restent.*

----------


## TROCA

*on se mobilise pour tous ceux qui restent . Ne les abandonnons pas !*

----------


## lynt

Il n'y a pas de souci Calymone, tu as amené des infos fraîches sur la liste. C'est nous, celles qui remontons la liste pour la garder à l'oeil, qui devons nous montrer raisonnables sur le repost et éditer les messages par la suite si le topic s'en retrouve alourdi. Il n'est pas de l'intérêt des chats que LA petite info intéressante qui pourrait en sauver soit noyée sous le spam des listes et recap. Il n'est pas non plus de leur intérêt que ceux qui nous rejoignent en cours de route soit découragés par le nombre de pages (où en plus, il ne se passe pas grand chose  :: ).

----------


## Lilly1982

> je me propose FALD mais ne peux pas faire la quarantaine
> suis dans le 54


 *smudgyupsy* 	 , avez-vous rempli un formulaire FA?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, envoyez-moi votre adresse mail par mp.  ::

----------


## lynt

> Je sais aussi que nous sommes lus, Calymone et les autres, je vous demanderais de ne pas citer des termes comme
> 
> pour diverses raisons, à savoir que *ce n'est pas une exécution massive de toute la liste d'un coup d'un seul* qui se produira, et parce que je vois la liste circuler, sur tout support, avec des commentaires peu glorieux.
> Si on échauffe les esprits, on arrivera fatalement à ce que nous ne souhaitons pas avec cette liste, à savoir une rupture définitive de collaboration, car ces structures là, bien que conscientes de n'être qu'au bout de la chaine, sont malgré tout la CONSEQUENCE et non la cause directe de ces euthanasies, qd elles se produisent.
> Et je n'ai pas envie que, quand cela dégénérera par des insultes et autres, cela soit attribué à nos diffusions, ici, mais à ceux qui diffusent tout à tord et à travers sans discriminer les supports, comme FB, et tout type de destinataire non adaptés.
> En gros, si ces chats finissent par mourir, car débordements il y aura, en aucun cas, nous, ici présents, n'en porteront la responsabilité, et aurons fait ce que nous pouvions.
> Ces chats, euthanasiés/"arrêtés" ou non, ou réservés par des structures (ce qui est possible aussi) je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, d'une parce que nous ne le saurons pas, et de deux, car ils ne le diront pas.
> Par contre, on va éviter de chauffer les esprits du quidam, car, comme je le disais, des choses pas très malignes circulent sur le net, et si des insultes fusent, si on les houspille, ce ne sera pas de notre fait.
> Nous, nous sommes là pour collaborer avec eux, afin de les sauver. Et quand ils sont pleins, ou quand des chats s'ajoutent, là encore, ce n'est pas de leur faute.
> Attention, je ne me trompe pas dans mes propos, j'ai ma façon de penser, mais on se situe dans un contexte collaboratif, et comme vous l'aurez remarqué sur les sujets postés par le passé, je tente de rester dans un contexte où il se passe des choses, mais dans lequel on se doit d'avancer, coute que coute, pour les prochains, même si le contexte n'est pas gai.


C'est un peu ce qui s'est passé avec la nouvelle liste non ? Un problème sanitaire ? La disparition de 9 chats d'un coup...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Non, je ne censure pas les propos, je recadre la situation, car le contexte est de fait tjs compliqué, mais il l'est encore plus avec ce que je vois circuler autour de Rescue, qui risque d'avoir des conséquences TRES fâcheuses. En gros, je peux, si cela dégénère, et vous aussi, me retrouver en vacances forcées de SOS dès cette semaine au moindre débordement.
Donc concentrons nous maintenant sur la liste des chats restants, il reste à peine une trentaine d'heures pour trouver des solutions, et il faut que ces dernières pages soient exclusivement concentrées sur les chats restants, leurs pistes, leurs aident, et les moyens logistiques possibles de mise en oeuvre de l'un ou de plusieurs de ces chats.

En gros, FA, ASSOCIATIONS, CO-VOITURAGES ET PROMESSES DE DONS POSSIBLES.

Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## smudgyupsy

ma petite info est donc passée à l'as :


Je me propose FALD je suis dans le 54

----------


## smudgyupsy

suis FA pour d'autres asso déjà mais oui vous pouvez m'envoyer votre questionnaire ce sera au plus rapide car je n'ai pas bcp de place
et d'ailleurs aucune place avant 2 semaines :

chrissangel@hotmail.fr

----------


## Lilly1982

> *smudgyupsy*      , avez-vous rempli un formulaire FA?
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, envoyez-moi votre adresse mail par mp.





> ma petite info est donc passée à l'as :
> 
> 
> Je me propose FALD je suis dans le 54


Non non du tout

----------


## Calymone

Arf, le boulet, désolée, j'ai éditer les 2 listes que j'ai poster, en enlevant cette phrase, ce serait bien que chacun le fasse, car ça remonte de loin, j'ai juste citer, à la base, une liste déjà "montée" plus haut et n'ai pas vérifier ... Désolée  ::

----------


## lynt

*RECAP FA**

- Fina_flora : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91)
- Andross : proposition d'adoption donc FALD d'abord ? (à suivre) - Cotrain Paris / Avignon le 7/01, Andross pourrait aller jusqu'à Avignon en train si les horaires concordent
- Pluche75 : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats
- Marion-P : un ou deux chats en FALD (quarantaine ?), pas d'assoc (Toulouse) voire adoption pour un chat
- Alicelovepets : FA quarantaine (75)
- smudgyupsy : FALD (54), ne peut pas faire la quarantaine


RECAP ASSOC

- Handi'Cats pour le n°31 si FALD dispo*

----------


## Lilly1982

> suis FA pour d'autres asso déjà mais oui vous pouvez m'envoyer votre questionnaire ce sera au plus rapide car je n'ai pas bcp de place
> et d'ailleurs aucune place avant 2 semaines :
> 
> chrissangel@hotmail.fr


Formulaire envoyé  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

> Arf, le boulet, désolée, j'ai éditer les 2 listes que j'ai poster, en enlevant cette phrase, ce serait bien que chacun le fasse, car ça remonte de loin, j'ai juste citer, à la base, une liste déjà "montée" plus haut et n'ai pas vérifier ... Désolée


Pareil. Je viens d'éditer. Désolée.

----------


## Marion-P

Si ma demande est acceptée  l'association ou j'ai adoptée mon chaton (sur Pechbonnieu 20minute de Toulouse) accepte de me couvrir en tant que FA

----------


## smudgyupsy

il manque la pièce jointe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Si ma demande est acceptée  l'association ou j'ai adoptée mon chaton (sur Pechbonnieu 20minute de Toulouse) accepte de me couvrir en tant que FA


Marion
Votre association peut elle nous envoyer en urgence par mail ses statuts

----------


## Marion-P

Pour le trajet, comme je l'ai dit j'ai vu qu'il y avait possibilité de co- voiturage jusqu'à Avignon le 7, ou je pourrais me rendre, sinon à partir du 11 janvier mes examens seront terminés et je pourrais venir jusqu'à Paris. Pour ce qui est de la quarantaine, c'est possible mais dans la salle de bain qui ne doit faire que 9 ou 10m2.

----------


## SarahC

> Marion
> Votre association peut elle nous envoyer en urgence par mail ses statuts


Il faut que nous puissions aussi entrer en contact tél av elle, et avoir une FA de transit.

----------


## SarahC

Je me redéconnecte, je suis encore au travail. A plus tard.

----------


## lynt

Si le cotrain du 7 fonctionne, ça colle avec la proposition de transit de fina_flora.

----------


## banzai

4 F.A quarantaine sans proposition de sortie assoc  :: 
sortez au moins les urgences extrèmes ,vite !!!!!!!

----------


## Lilly1982

> il manque la pièce jointe


Envoyé à nouveau  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> il manque la pièce jointe


envoyé aussi, comme le veux la règle, tu l'aura 2 fois

----------


## TROCA

Ne faudrait-il pas changer le titre en mettant le nombre de chats qui restent à sauver ?

----------


## lynt

Ah oui merci Banzai, fina_flora pas là ce we.

Pour le titre, c'est SarahC qui pourra le faire quand elle aura fini sa journée de boulot.

----------


## fina_flora

> Ah oui merci Banzai, fina_flora pas là ce we.


c'est le week end du 14 et 15 janvier que je ne serais pas chez moi, je ne pourrais pas faire ma sortie de fourrière le week end du 14-, mais je fais un AR Paris-Compiègne (60)
J'ai regardé le cotrain Paris-Avignon, mais c'est ce samedi et je sais pas à quelle heure faudra être à la gare à Paris

----------


## Marion-P

voilà j'ai renvoyé un mail à l'association, c'est l'association "chien de garde et protection animale" il devrait envoyer ses statuts dans la journée

----------


## smudgyupsy

formulaire renvoyé !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> c'est le week end du 14 et 15 janvier que je ne serais pas chez moi, je ne pourrais pas faire ma sortie de fourrière le week end du 14-, mais je fais un AR Paris-Compiègne (60)
> J'ai regardé le cotrain Paris-Avignon, mais c'est ce samedi et je sais pas à quelle heure faudra être à la gare à Paris


6h30 à la gare de Lyon. Mais rien n est fait: on attend les statuts de l asso et on contacte MarionP. Au cas où, on à une place de quarantaine en cherchant un autre covoit et jusqu à Toulouse direct ce serait quand même mieux pour tout le monde compris pour l eventuel chat

----------


## banzai

::  super génial ,adoption en plus 
désolé de t'avoir embrouillé lynt

----------


## Lilly1982

*smudgyupsy* : mail reçu et transféré à SarahC  ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

Merci 
Suis déjà FA sur un sauvetage fourrière RP
en contact avec Flokelo  ::

----------


## banzai

*RECAP FA

- Fina_flora : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91)
- Andross : proposition d'adoption donc FALD d'abord ? (à suivre) - Cotrain Paris / Avignon le 7/01, Andross pourrait aller jusqu'à Avignon en train si les horaires concordent
- Pluche75 : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats
- Marion-P : un ou deux chats en FALD (quarantaine ?), pas d'assoc (Toulouse) voire adoption pour un chat
- Alicelovepets : FA quarantaine (75)
voir ces proposition si pas le covoit*

----------


## Marion-P

L'association a renvoyé les statuts

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour réserver les chats alors si vous pouvez faire quelque chose c'est le moment de le dire !!

----------


## SarahC

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Personne ne peux aider ?

----------


## smudgyupsy

les Amis de Néo ne suivront pas (je n'ai pas demandé mais ils ont sortis 7 chats en moins de 3 semaines : 3 rp + 4 niort sans parlé de ceux de fin novembre de la fourrière du 62)

si une asso choisisez le chat pour moi je n'ai pas de préférence il faut juste qu'il soit sociable avec les autres chats 

je suis ok pour FIV+ également j'en ai 2 à la maison

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: Il n'y a plus beaucoup de temps !!  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

J'ajoute 20




> *NEUF CHATS DISPARUS DES LISTES  C EST L HECATOMBE! IL FAUT SE BOUGER POUR TOUS CEUX QUI RESTENT !
> APPEL A TOUS CEUX QUI NE SONT ENCORE PAS INTERVENUS SUR CE POST, IL EST TEMPS DE LE FAIRE ! IL FAUT REAGIR MAINTENANT ! ON NE PEUT PAS LAISSER PARTIR 21 CHATS DANS LES CONTAINERS DECHETS DES FOURRIERES* 
> 
> Je rajoute 50  . Qui suit ? Qui se propose pour être FA ? Quelle association qui ne s'est pas encore proposée peut couvrir la sortie d'un chat ?
> 
> 
> 
> *RECAP DES DONS***
> 
> ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

5) mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable

6) mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:


*_14) mâle castré 8 ans blanc et gris poils mi-longs, très beau et très sociable, FIV +
En fin de coryza
En attente résa Calymone avec Pluche75 en quarantaine_*

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

17) mâle 2 ans 1/2, brun colour point + yeux bleus, sociable 
(sortant le 5)

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable


24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

30) Mâle, 3 ans, européen, sociable
Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion

31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable
FIV+, réservation également annulée pour ce motif, comme pr le 30.[/FONT]
TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS.


*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Rappel : 					 Envoyé par *Verlaine*  
>  				Nous recherchons toujours des *sacs IKÉA* pour garantir la sécurité des chats dès leur sortie de fourrière!!!


*===>* *Je peux fournir 3 sacs*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:_
- SAMEDI *07/01* : *Paris Gare de Lyon* ->* Lyon Perrache* (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par *Alexiel-chan* (1 caisse)   ::  *arrivée prévue à 14h09* - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer
- SAMEDI *07/01*: (*matin*) : *Paris-*> *Avignon* (84) en train par *francinette*
- SAMEDI *07/01*: *Valence* (26)-> *Annecy* (74) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
- DIMANCHE *08/01* : *Annecy* (74) ->* Valence* (26) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
- DIMANCHE *08/01*  :* Paris*-> *Lille* (59) en train par *Xmathyx*
- LUNDI *09/02* : *Paris*-> *Nancy* (54) [EN TRAIN] par la *sur de Gand* (1 caisse)
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur
- MERCREDI* 11/01* : *Paris*-> *Nant**es* (44) en train par *malifromb* (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI *11/01* (*matin*) : départ de *Monrichard/Bléré* (dep 37, limite 41)/ *RP*/ *Lille* (59) / *Tourcoing* (59) *en voiture* par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI* 11/01* (*soir*) : départ *Tourcoing* (59)/*RP*/ *Orléans* (45) / *Blois* (41) puis *Monrichard/Bléré* (dep 37, limite 41) *en voiture* par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI *13/01* : *Angers* (49)/*Paris*/*Strasbourg* (67)par *Luna5069*
- VENDREDI *13/01* : *Paris* (gare de l'est)>* St Dizier* à 17h35  par* Lusiole*
- VENDREDI *13/01* :*Montpellier*-> *Hénin Beaumont* (avec retour le 16/1/12) *en voiture* par *nat34*
- LUNDI *16/01* :* Hénin Beaumont*-> *Montpellier* en *voiture* par *nat34*

*COVOIT REGULIER*
- *Domfront (61)* -> *Elancourt (78)* 1 à 2 fois par mois par *babe78*
- *Chartres (28)* -> *Neuvy le roi (37)* via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par *Ellena* [VOITURE]
- *Chartres (28)* -> *Blois (41)* par *Amnesie* [VOITURE]
- *Le Mans (72)* -> *Caen (14)* *et/ou* *Lisieux (14)* par *Shay* [VOITURE]
- *67/68* ->* 57* par *Borderlife68* (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- *Nancy (54)* -> *Remiremont (88)* tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la *sur de Gand*
- *Besançon (25)* *<-->* *Remiremont (88)* toutes les semaines par *Gand* [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- *Bar le Duc (55)* -> *Nancy (54)* et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par *Nelow*
- *Suisse* -> *Haute Savoie (74)* (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon,  Annemasse, Genève) par *Ar2b* (détours possibles) *Tous les mardis (autres  jours à voir)*
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier *Toulouse (31)* ->*Tarbes (65)* *+* *Toulouse (31)* ->*Bordeaux (33)* par *Elodiie*
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les *Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille* par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- *RP*/*Oise* (60) (*limite département 80*) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) samedi en direction de Palaiseau (arrêt possible sur le RER B et D)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne  vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien  prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur  le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez  moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop)  ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant  vendredi 18h

 ::  *Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max  en votre possession pour les sorties, 
et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si  proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?* 
*
===> Lexiekiwi:* aucune dispo mais peut prêter* 4 Boîtes*

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera  pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui  pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité

----------


## nat34

Je fais un Montpellier Hénin Beaumont le vendredi 13/01/12 avec retour Hénin Beaumont Montpellier le 16/1/12 en voiture si çà peut aider.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Je fais un Montpellier Hénin Beaumont le vendredi 13/01/12 avec retour Hénin Beaumont Montpellier le 16/1/12 en voiture si çà peut aider.


*Merci de ta proposition nat34, je t'ai ajoutée au Récap juste au-dessus!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*QUESTION... QUI fait ce trajet?* - VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris-St Dizier à 17h35 (gare de l'est). *MERCI*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

lusiole

----------


## babe78

pour info, les chats sortis des listes ont trouvés des solutions en interne mais il faut absolument qu'on sorte les autres

----------


## Lilly1982

> pour info, les chats sortis des listes ont trouvés des solutions en interne mais il faut absolument qu'on sorte les autres


Heureuse de le lire  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il y en a encore plusieurs à sauver !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*30) Mâle, 3 ans, noir et blanc, sociable, FIV+
* :: * GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion*  :: 

*31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable, FIV+*

Merci d'éditer ci dessus av ces infos.

----------


## La Rainette

Je pense qu'autant de covoiturages sont autant de chances à saisir !
Sans FA malheureusement, ceux-ci ne seront que des potentiels non exploités !

----------


## Lilly1982

*IL NOUS FAUT DE L AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS.


*

----------


## SarahC

*Si des assocs nous lisent et sont susceptibles de chapeauter les FA qui se proposent, car sans cela, nous ne pourrons en sortir aucun, c'est ce soir, voire demain matin (pourquoi attendre??) c'est maintenant qu'il faut se lancer!

**Idem si des FA potentielles nous lisent, si vous pensez correspondre, en temporaire, et en longue durée, si une assoc est susceptible de vous prendre sous son aile, là encore, dernière ligne droite!**Oui, ils perdent symboliquement un jour, et sont lésés pour les derniers, car eux auraient pu être réservés vendredi sinon, mais ce n'est pas valable pour les premiers de la liste pour lesquels le couperet c'est tjs le jeudi!**

Je reste persuadée que de les voir changerait la donne, au moins un peu, car là, nous n'avons que des chiffres, et non des regards!

**Imaginez juste un peu que ceux que vous pourriez sauver ressemblent à ces chats là!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

----------


## Alicelovespets

*TOUS LES CHATS DU SOS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER!!! C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN !!!!!! 

IL NOUS FAUT DE L'AIDE POUR SAUVER CES CHATS
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS, PROPOSEZ VOUS.


*

----------


## canine59

Je propose un don mais a quoi cela va servir si les chats ne sont pas en FA ??

----------


## SarahC

> Je propose un don mais a quoi cela va servir si les chats ne sont pas en FA ??


Les dons ne sont au départ que des promesses.
Ils ne se transforment en dons que si une assoc sort le chat ciblé par le don, ou des dons distribués équitablement de façon globale.
Cela peut être un coup de pouce pour un chat av soins, un chat FIV car même si les clichés tombent, toutes les assocs n'en veulent pas, etc.
En gros, ce n'est pas un appât, mais une incitation à sauver, av la garantie d'un petit coup de pouce pour un ou plusieurs chats.
Je prends l'exemple de la semaine passée et précédente pr Calymone, un FIV, un accidenté de la route, et un chat anorexique en soins, déshydraté.
Je peux aussi prendre celui de Babe78, 8 chats, la semaine passée, dont le dernier est sorti ce jour, dont au moins 2 FIV+, une mamie, etc.
Les dons sont ces "aides ponctuelles" qui rassurent un peu les assocs car elles savent qu'elles peuvent tabler sur un matelas de sécurité, car mine de rien, derrière, il y a tout à faire, parfois, comme on l'a vu la semaine dernière, car ils n'ont été qu'identifiés pour aller plus vite, stéril, rappels, leucose, déparasitage, soins, etc.
En gros ce n'est pas la clé du SOS, mais cela y contribue. 
Et c'est seulement à la fin que l'on verse son don, une fois la liste poussée au maximum de ses possibilités.

----------


## canine59

Ok vous pouvez compter sur moi pour faire des dons réguliers pour aider à payer les soins des chats  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

Comme je n'ai malheureusement pas grand chose à faire ce soir...

Je vais tenter de vous faire matérialiser ce type de SOS.
Je reprends ce lien.... 

*Imaginez juste un peu que ceux que vous pourriez sauver ressemblent à ces chats là!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Et je vais vous mettre quelques exemples de chats et chatons sauvés grâce aux listes depuis qq années maintenant.

C'est arbitraire, j'en prends au pif ds la liste, tous issus de fourrière, et à 95% des chats de RP.....

 :Confused:  *Faisons nous une vraie fausse liste constituées de vrais SOS sauvés depuis!*  :Confused: 

*J'invente les âges, quand je ne m'en souviens plus, ok?* *Les histoires sont vraies par contre!* 

_a) Femelle, rousse tabby, 12 ans, sociable
URGENCE: yeux crevés
_


_Alice est adoptée, énucléé des 2 yeux, elle a une vie parfaitement normale, à ceci près que deux petites merdes lui ont crevé les yeux aux ciseaux.
Eh oui, il ne fait pas bon être sociable qd on est fichue à la rue, car dehors, c'est danger maximal, et les chats qui n'ont pas la bonne idée de se désociabiliser un peu se méfient peu, et sont les plus exposés à la connerie humaine...._ 
_
b) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 3 ans, sociable
URGENCE:_ subluxation vertébrale + fracture hanche



_Balthazar, dont le véto ne donnait pas cher au départ quant à son devenir, a été sauvé par Babe78.
Réparé, il est devenu un chat "comme les autres" avec une légère fragilité, il est adopté depuis._

_c) Femelle, 4 mois, blanche, craintive_



_Sauvée par Chatperlipopette, et de court passage chez Banzai, elle aura fait peur à plusieurs co-voitureurs, car pas cool du tout.
Adoptée depuis, elle s'est avérée bien moins craintive que prévu qq semaines à peine après. Qui demandera à un petit bout qui n'a plus sa maman ni ses frères et soeurs d'être cool et détendu face à nous, humains?_

_d) Femelle, noire et blanche, 7 mois, craintive_



_A eu peur au début, s'est sociabilisée par le jeu, et une remise en confiance, admirez le résultat! Et quelle gratification pour la FA!

e) Femelle, 2 ans, bleue, caractérielle

_

_Je ne me souviens plus de descriptif, je sais qu'elle n'était pas cool. Oreilles pliées en arrière, pas envie de copiner!
Admirez le travail de Sydney21 après quelques semaines! 

f) Femelle, tricolore, 7 mois, craintive_


_Je reprends là encore des infos au pif, Gala était décrite comme craintive, et elle a pris ses repères finalement assez rapidement._
_
g) Femelle, noire, 2 mois, craintive
h) Mâle, noir, 2 mois, craintif
Coryza, sont ensemble_



_Si je vous dit qu'ils ont été les premiers adoptés suite à la prise en charge de plusieurs petits?! Eh oui, des noiiiiiiiirs!_ 
_Craintifs? Non, on a juste dû les bazarder là comme de vieilles godasses, où est maman, où sont les autres? Légitimes qu'ils aient eu peur, non?_ 

_i) Mâle, tabby brun, 4/5 ans, craintif_



_Euh, oui, mais non, ça, c'est en FA chez Gulpy, en qq jours!_ 

j) Mâle, roux tabby, 4 ans, sauvage



_Alors lui, un chef-d'oeuvre, il a fait 3 FA, il a fait peur à tout le monde tellement il était méchant!
Une amie, pro de la sociabilisation n'a pas voulu le lâcher sur son terrain sécurisé, elle a bien fait. C'est un nounours!
Et il adore cat-sitter les BB qd elle en a en accueil. Une oreille coupée, ça peut foutre les nerfs contre les humains, on le comprends!_

Pour info, il faut croire que plus aucun sauvage dans les trappages, donc les craintifs ne sont pas des sauvages dissimulés.... Eux passent maintenant directement... Ailleurs, là où on ne leur en voudra plus d'exister.... 

_k) Femelle, type siamois, âge indéterminé, assez craintive_



A empêché sa FA de prendre des douches chaudes qq jours durant, s'est installée sur le chauffe-eau et à tout déglingué. La FA s'est mise tous les jours ds la pièce pour lui lire des livres, pr l'habituer à sa voix, et elle a fini par se faire à elle. Adoptée depuis, sa FA l'a laissée avec regrets, de part les progrès fulgurants de la minette. Certes, il a fallu qq mois, mais admirez le résultat!

_l) Mâle, tabby brun, 10 mois, un peu craintif_


_
Pas très cool encore une fois, et flippé, Sydney en a fait un beau chat tigré tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal!_

_m, n, o) 2 chatons, noirs, un peu craintifs + femelle, 10 mois, un peu craintive_ 



_Chats sauvés par Catoune 13, en FA temporaire chez Heliums, 2/3 devenus sympas en 4 jours, un trouillard encore! 
Mais d'une, les chats noirs sont magnifiques et il est vraiment BETE de ne pas les sauver car "noirs", et valable aussi pr les "tigrés" qui après les noirs sont les plus impopulaires..._ Mais noirs, et craintifs... Ca donne ça... 

Et bcp de noirs, sociables, ou malades, à force de rester sur les lieux, vont y passer, et ce sont une palette de chats comme ceux là que vous pourriez découvrir en faisant une sortie, dans les poubelles de 250 kg, en droite à côté de la porte.... Je dis cela au hasard pr l'aspect gauche/droite mais l'une de mes co-voitureuses a un jour eu la malchance de tomber dessus, dans les souvenirs glamours de PA, je pense qu'elle mettra cela dans son top 3..... 

*Il est 22h15, ce SOS devient désespérant, on peut encore avancer, on ne sauvera pas tout le monde, mais là, c'est MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS!*

----------


## Lady92

::  Donc 20 chats vont mourir demain dans une quasi totale indifference...Etes vous sur de ne rien pouvoir proposer? 
Ni accueil, ni dons, ni covoit, ni box de transport, ni sac ikea...? Rien du tout, vraiment? 
L annee 2012 demarre decidement bien mal
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Il reste encore jusqu a demain matin... Si jamais quelqu un peut proposer quelque chose  ::

----------


## lynt

Edit pour alléger.

----------


## SarahC

Pr te répondre, Lady, tous, peut être pas, mais m'étonnerait franchement qu'ils les gardent tous....

----------


## SarahC

> *30) Mâle, 3 ans, noir et blanc, sociable, FIV+
> ** GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion* 
> 
> *31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable, FIV+*
> 
> Merci d'éditer ci dessus av ces infos.


Car on perd l'urgence pour le 30 sans les indicateurs. Merci!

----------


## lynt

Euh comment dire ça a déjà été édité en ce sens ? J'ai juste laissé le message complémentaire de Venise. Il y a les indicateurs (?).




> *30) Mâle, 3 ans, européen, sociable, FIV+
>  GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion 
> 
> 31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable, FIV+
> FIV+, réservation également annulée pour ce motif, comme pr le 30.*


Edit : ai viré le message de Venise, à part ça je ne vois pas de différence.

----------


## SarahC

Les couleurs, et les
 :: * GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion*  :: 

Et la logique à la noix, bleu gras, adulte, mauve gras, chaton ou junior.

Précisions urgentes, rouge, détails importants, gras simple.

C un peu tordu mais c'est pour faire en sorte que le visuel soit imprimé au fil des semaines.

Autre exemple:




> *18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
> (sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
>  Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé*

----------


## SarahC

:: *ON CLASSE DE SUITE OU ON PEUT ENCORE ESPERER DE L'AIDE? JE ME COUCHE MAINTENANT?????*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ok vous pouvez compter sur moi pour faire des dons réguliers pour aider à payer les soins des chats


Merci à vous.

----------


## babe78

j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir encore aider mais nous manquons de fa longue durée pour les loulous ou au moins des fas pour 2 mois en région parisienne ce qui nous permet de les proposer en we adoption dès rétablissement ou de les transférer dans des fa longue durée en province

----------


## SarahC

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
**50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu**
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
**35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu*
*30  (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10  (Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20  (minichina) - sans reçu*
*20  (CathyMini)* - *avec reçu*
*20  (TanjaK)* - *avec reçu*
*20 ( Lexiekiwi)* - *reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 415 

Qui suit ?*

----------


## fina_flora

concernant ma sortie de fourrière, je ne sais pas trop si je vais pouvoir la faire (en même temps, vu le peu de chats avec solution ....)
mais nath28 pourra à priori la faire, je lui ai demandé de venir nous donner ses disponibilités sur le post en mettant fourrière de fina_flora

----------


## SarahC

> concernant ma sortie de fourrière, je ne sais pas trop si je vais pouvoir la faire (en même temps, vu le peu de chats avec solution ....)
> mais nath28 pourra à priori la faire, je lui ai demandé de venir nous donner ses disponibilités sur le post en mettant fourrière de fina_flora


Pour l'instant nous n'avons qu'un seul chat, le FIV de début de liste.........................

----------


## SarahC

> j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir encore aider mais nous manquons de fa longue durée pour les loulous ou au moins des fas pour 2 mois en région parisienne ce qui nous permet de les proposer en we adoption dès rétablissement ou de les transférer dans des fa longue durée en province


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais un Montpellier Hénin Beaumont le vendredi 13/01/12 avec retour Hénin Beaumont Montpellier le 16/1/12 en voiture si çà peut aider.


Passez vous par Paris même? Ou alentours? Aller comme retour?

----------


## Marion-P

Bonsoir, j'ai eu quelqu'un au téléphone tout à l'heure qui m'a informé qu'il fallait d'abord que vous contactiez l'association, et comme je vois que ce poste va bientôt fermer, je me demandais ce qu'il était ressorti de ce coup de fil et s'il me sera possible de prendre un de ses chats en FA, merci

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir, j'ai eu quelqu'un au téléphone tout à l'heure qui m'a informé qu'il fallait d'abord que vous contactiez l'association, et comme je vois que ce poste va bientôt fermer, je me demandais ce qu'il était ressorti de ce coup de fil et s'il me sera possible de prendre un de ses chats en FA, merci


L’association n'a pu être jointe, mon contact retente à 8h30.
Car malgré l'urgence, on se doit d'expliquer à l'assoc comment cela fonctionne, faire connaissance, aussi, et voir comment avancer le temps que le ou les chats soient "stockés" sur la RP, si soins, etc. Ce sont des choses que l'on doit valider et on doit avoir l'accord de l'assoc pr cela, et enfin, lui expliquer les démarches. Car nous ne sommes que des intermédiaires et ne pouvons rien faire sans cela.

----------


## fina_flora

> *RECAP FA
> 
>  - Andross : proposition d'adoption donc FALD d'abord 
> - Alicelovepets : FA quarantaine (75)
> *


pour babe78:
j'ai trouvé sur ce post ces propositions de FA (j'ai enlevé celles qui avaient une association)

----------


## Marion-P

D'accord merci pour votre réponse et à demain alors bonne fin de soirée

----------


## SarahC

Qui peut faire un récap des FA avec ou sans assoc av départements?

----------


## canine59

contactez l'association " Aux Chats Eclopés" ils ont un blog et je pense que la présidente peut en prendre

----------


## SarahC

> contactez l'association " Aux Chats Eclopés" ils ont un blog et je pense que la présidente peut en prendre


Vous pouvez nous faire un MP av le détail et la localisation?
Car demain matin début de matinée tout se joue; et je ne suis pas plus que cela dispo en plus en matinée.....
Dc si vous pouviez nous passer les infos par MP, à moi et à Venise nest pas en Italie, on voit ce qu'on peut faire. 
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

C bon j'ai trouvé, nous avions failli collaborer ensemble il y a qq temps mais pr diverses raisons cela ne s'est pas fait. Mais je localise l'assoc du coup.

----------


## canine59

Ok si je peux aider dites le moi

----------


## Lady92

Merci Flokelo! 

VITE... Des FA svp...babe78 pourrait en sortir d autres si des FA s engagent pour 2 mois... Qui peut offrir un hebergement pendant 2 petits mois de rien du tout?

----------


## Lady92

::  dernieres petites heures  ::  ::

----------


## tara60

> Merci Flokelo! 
> 
> VITE... Des FA svp...babe78 pourrait en sortir d autres si des FA s engagent pour 2 mois... Qui peut offrir un hebergement pendant 2 petits mois de rien du tout?


2 mois après 40aine ou y compris 40aine?

----------


## banzai

tara je pense que c'est 2 mois sans quarantaine , c'est libéré places des chats en f,a quarantaine pour sortir des chats de ce sos : échanges avant adoption final
moi je ne peux pas ,manque de place : et chats " porteur sains 
 j'aide uniquement en quarantaine 15 j car isolement 
et là j'ai encore mr roux de calymone

----------


## lynt

Edit pour alléger.

----------


## lynt

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
**50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu**
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu*
*10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
**35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu*
*30  (Andross) -* *avec ou sans reçu* *?(à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA)* - *avec reçu*
*10  (Alexiel-chan)* - *reçu si possible*
*20  (minichina) - sans reçu*
*20  (CathyMini)* - *avec reçu*
*20  (TanjaK)* - *avec reçu*
*20 ( Lexiekiwi)* - *reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 415 

Qui suit ?*

----------


## SarahC

Je rappelle ma résolution 3 de l'année, je ne m'occupe plus des sorties, et je rappelle que l'un des chats est à sortir en urgence, s'il n'est pas déjà mort.

Donc qui est disponible? Je vous laisse gérer ce point, et la suite, car je crois que la FA n'est pas sur place, et que nous n'avons qu'une FA de 15 jours.

Je ne fais que passer, j'ai un boulot monstre, vous pouvez tous intervenir sans mon aide, donc allez y, les chats en ont cruellement besoin!!!!

Et on peut dire adieu à au moins 1, 2 et 3 ce matin je pense. Pauvres chats noirs.... Ca me désole...

----------


## SarahC

> dsl je voulais dire 5 / 6 et 17


Ils sont réservés, tu as eu confirmation, car il faut appeler, ils ne lisent pas leurs mails.
Tu sais comment les sortir déjà, les hospitaliser, si besoin?

Si qqn peut penser à poster de suite en direction de la FA, ds recherche de co voit?? 

Lusiole part à Saint Dizier ce WE?

----------


## SarahC

Je retourne bosser, je rappelle que Flokelo a des pistes mais a besoin d'aide pr les co voiturages, et je rappelle que Babe78 peut encore en réserver, si FA moyenne durée en RP!
Et je rappelle aussi que le chat de Calymone doit être sorti, et qu'il est au même endroit que ceux de Flokelo!!

Et je rappelle aussi que ds qq heures certains chats auront quitté ce monde, dc c'est LA MAINTENANT; OU JAMAIS?

Si c'était votre vie..... Bon, ben voilà, vous avez compris....

----------


## banzai

on peut dire adieu à au moins 1, 2 et 3 ce matin je pense. Pauvres chats noirs.... Ca me désole...[/QUOTE]
*non ,ne me dis pas ça sarah y a bien une assoc qui aura pitié y a du potentiel en F.A quarantaine !!!!

*

----------


## SarahC

Pr les résa, ce matin, je ne sais pas ds quel endroit commence la roulette russe, en tout cas elle a commencé à 9h, soit là où sont les premiers, soit cet AM pr les autres, je ne sais pas ds quel sens.

Dc si qqn peut qqch, ne pas attendre cet AM, ce serait de la folie, car pr peu que le véto soit à l'endroit A et qu'on l'espère à l'endroit B, la vie du chat en question peut être encore "de ce monde", ou n'être plus qu'un souvenir!

----------


## pluche75

Le n° 14 vient à la maison en quarantaine. Si çà peut aider je peux en prendre un second en quarantaine, qui vient du même endroit bien entendu.

----------


## SarahC

*ARRETE:*

*C'est celui pr qui je mettais des triangles rouges, et une couleur rouge, donc...

**30) Mâle, 3 ans, noir et blanc, sociable, FIV+
 GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion* **

 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous  faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les  chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 


7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
**
Les autres, retirés de la liste, sont réservés par Flokelo, merci à elle.

Maintenant il faut des co-voitureurs pr les 2 endroits, et il faut des FA de transit je suppose, et enfin, que les choses avancent encore pr le max de chats!


*

----------


## Calymone

Le mien est réservé, et résa confirmée ce matin, donc on peux le retirer de la liste  :: 

Je suis très triste pour le petit FIV+, il ne devait pas être bien du tout ...

----------


## Lilly1982

Est-il possible d'avoir un rappel des lieux où vont les sortants pour organiser les covoit?

----------


## lynt

_Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:_
- SAMEDI *07/01* : *Paris Gare de Lyon* ->* Lyon Perrache* (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par *Alexiel-chan* (1 caisse)   ::  *arrivée prévue à 14h09* - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer
- SAMEDI *07/01*: (*matin*) : *Paris-*> *Avignon* (84) en train par *francinette*
- SAMEDI *07/01*: *Valence* (26)-> *Annecy* (74) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
- DIMANCHE *08/01* : *Annecy* (74) ->* Valence* (26) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
- DIMANCHE *08/01*  :* Paris*-> *Lille* (59) en train par *Xmathyx*
- LUNDI *09/02* : *Paris*-> *Nancy* (54) [EN TRAIN] par la *sur de Gand* (1 caisse)
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur
- MERCREDI* 11/01* : *Paris*-> *Nant**es* (44) en train par *malifromb* (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI *11/01* (*matin*) : départ de *Monrichard/Bléré* (dep 37, limite 41)/ *RP*/ *Lille* (59) / *Tourcoing* (59) *en voiture* par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI* 11/01* (*soir*) : départ *Tourcoing* (59)/*RP*/ *Orléans* (45) / *Blois* (41) puis *Monrichard/Bléré* (dep 37, limite 41) *en voiture* par *Darhya* (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI *13/01* : *Angers* (49)/*Paris*/*Strasbourg* (67)par *Luna5069*
- VENDREDI *13/01* : *Paris* (gare de l'est)>* St Dizier* à 17h35  par* Lusiole*
- VENDREDI *13/01* :*Montpellier*-> *Hénin Beaumont* (avec retour le 16/1/12) *en voiture* par *nat34*
- LUNDI *16/01* :* Hénin Beaumont*-> *Montpellier* en *voiture* par *nat34*

*COVOIT REGULIER*
- *Domfront (61)* -> *Elancourt (78)* 1 à 2 fois par mois par *babe78*
- *Chartres (28)* -> *Neuvy le roi (37)* via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par *Ellena* [VOITURE]
- *Chartres (28)* -> *Blois (41)* par *Amnesie* [VOITURE]
- *Le Mans (72)* -> *Caen (14)* *et/ou* *Lisieux (14)* par *Shay* [VOITURE]
- *67/68* ->* 57* par *Borderlife68* (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- *Nancy (54)* -> *Remiremont (88)* tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la *sur de Gand*
- *Besançon (25)* *<-->* *Remiremont (88)* toutes les semaines par *Gand* [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- *Bar le Duc (55)* -> *Nancy (54)* et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par *Nelow*
- *Suisse* -> *Haute Savoie (74)* (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon,  Annemasse, Genève) par *Ar2b* (détours possibles) *Tous les mardis (autres  jours à voir)*
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier *Toulouse (31)* ->*Tarbes (65)* *+* *Toulouse (31)* ->*Bordeaux (33)* par *Elodiie*
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les *Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille* par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- *RP*/*Oise* (60) (*limite département 80*) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*
- Fina Flora (sortie fourrière) samedi en direction de Palaiseau (arrêt possible sur le RER B et D)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne  vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien  prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur  le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez  moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop)  ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant  vendredi 18h

 ::  *Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max  en votre possession pour les sorties, 
et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si  proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?* 
*
===> Lexiekiwi:* aucune dispo mais peut prêter* 4 Boîtes*

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera  pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui  pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité

----------


## pluche75

Ma proposition peut-elle intéresser ??? 




> Le n° 14 vient à la maison en quarantaine. Si çà peut aider je peux en prendre un second en quarantaine, qui vient du même endroit bien entendu.

----------


## lynt

Je pense que le plus simple est que les assoc concernées contactent directement fina, gueguee et heliums notamment en fonction de leurs besoins et qu'elles nous disent ensuite ce qu'il leur manque pour qu'on puisse les aider à boucler les sorties.

----------


## TROCA

> pour info, les chats sortis des listes ont trouvés des solutions en interne mais il faut absolument qu'on sorte les autres


Merci Babe pour l'info. Cela nous regonfle le moral de savoir qu'ils ont pu être pris en charge par d'autres structures et donc en vie.
*ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES AUTRES QUI MERITENT AUSSI DE TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS !
Merci à Flokelo pour les chats réservés 
**ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES AUTRES QUI MERITENT AUSSI DE TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS !* DES FA VITE AFIN D+QUE BABE PUISSE ENCORE EN SORTIR !
 ::  pour le pauvre petit bonhomme n°30 que nous n'aurons pas le bohneur de connaître, même pas en photo.

----------


## banzai

le 6 est ou ??
pluche en quarantaine ,autre pièce ,que celui que tu prends  ou dans meme pièce ? car je pensais au 3 " malade " et 18 non malade mais les 2 " en méga urgence

----------


## pluche75

Non malheureusement  pas de possibilité de faire une quarantaine séparée.

----------


## Lady92

> Ma proposition peut-elle intéresser ???


Oui merci, mais il faut trouver une FA longue duree apres vous pour esperer en voir sortir un de plus!

----------


## pluche75

Sachant que le délai de quarantaine est extensible pour moi. Mais tant que le minet sera chez moi, je ne pourrais pas me proposer sur d'autre sauvetage.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je rappelle que je peux faire FA de quarantaine ou de transit.
Il faut des FALD !!  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

:: On se mobilise  :: 

 ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

vu avec Flokelo j'en prend 2 sous son asso en tant que FALD
elle choisira 

ouffff  :: -2 à sauver

----------


## Lilly1982

> vu avec Flokelo j'en prend 2 sous son asso en tant que FALD
> elle choisira 
> 
> ouffff -2 à sauver


 ::

----------


## Lilly1982

*flokelo* -> MP

----------


## SarahC

> Est-il possible d'avoir un rappel des lieux où vont les sortants pour organiser les covoit?


Je n'en sais rien du tout, les assocs nous le diront. 

Calymone, j'ai retiré ton chat de la liste.

En revanche, via SMS FLOKELO, QUI EST DISPO CE JOUR PR SORTIE, L'UN DES CHATS EST EN MEGA URGENCE? EN PARTANCE DE PARIS SUD!
EN GROS, IL EST DOUCEMENT EN TRAIN DE DECLINER! C'est l'un des chats réservés. 

DONC HELP!!!

----------


## SarahC

Destination numéro 1, pr ce chat là VILLECRESNE; 94.

Le reste, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## Calymone

OK, vu avec Venise pour sorties et covoit  ::

----------


## Lady92

Lily, je t envoies un mail pour les recherches de covoit de flokelo! Pourras tu les poster et mettre le lien ici STP

----------


## Alicelovespets

*QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ??
On se mobilise*

----------


## smudgyupsy

> Qui peut faire une sortie d'urgence pour 2 chats ? dont un qui va mourir s'il ne sort pas ce jour.
> 
> Pour le 17, il faut l'emmener sur Villecresnes, environ 30 km à faire.
> Est ce que quelqu'un a un chat vacciné à jour depuis au moins 2 ans dans dans ce secteur ? il aurait besoin d'une transfusion urgente !!!
> 
> 
> et 2 autres chats sont en coryza aggravé et doivent aussi sortir ce jour pour dépôt au vétérinaire dans le 93
> 
> 
> Qui peut aider ?


Lau Neo est à Maison Alfort j'essai de la contacter !

----------


## lynt

*QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ?? QUI SAUVERA LES 3 NOIRS (1 à 3) QUI NE PASSERONT PAS LA JOURNEE ?? * 



 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 5 JANVIER:
(véto absent vendredi, cela ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche, les anciens sont réservables de suite, surtout les chats malades, CA URGE pour certains)


Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 


7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
**

Maintenant il faut des co-voitureurs pr les 2 endroits, et il faut des FA de transit je suppose, et enfin, que les choses avancent encore pr le max de chats!
*

----------


## lynt

Lady c'est bon pour le post covoit ? Je n'ai rien vu encore. Envoie moi les infos si besoin.


*Post covoit Melun - Villemomble :*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...176#post909176

*Post chat pour transfusion :*


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...189#post909189

----------


## Lady92

> Lady c'est bon pour le post covoit ? Je n'ai rien vu encore. Envoie moi les infos si besoin.



Peux tu m envoyer ton adresse mail?  lily semble etre deconnectee :-/

EDIT : demandes envoyees sur ton mail. Merci a toi

----------


## gueguee

Je peux faire sortie de fourrière, quelle qu'elle soit finalement mon RDV est annulé... donc si "ma" fourrière pas loin donc ok, si fourrière la plus éloignée de chez moi, besoin de dons pour gasoil... A voir aussi si ma sortie de boulot peut correspondre avec les horaires de la "fourriere loin"...
Je vais également passer chez IKEA ce soir acheter des sacs, seriez-vous d'accord pour que l'on prenne 10 ou 15  sur les dons pour en acheter beaucoup et je les distribues aux co-voitureuses éventuelles que je rencontre et/ou FA pour en "éparpiller" un peu partout... Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée mais bon c'est une idée...

J'ai MP flokelo pour sortie de fourrière,  et j'habite à 500 mètres de chez Pluch75 donc d'une manière ou d'une autre je peux surement récupérer les deux minous qui vont chez elle et les lui déposer...

Désolé c'était un peu long...

----------


## Lady92

> Je peux faire sortie de fourrière, quelle qu'elle soit finalement mon RDV est annulé... donc si "ma" fourrière pas loin donc ok, si fourrière la plus éloignée de chez moi, besoin de dons pour gasoil... A voir aussi si ma sortie de boulot peut correspondre avec les horaires de la "fourriere loin"...
> 
> J'ai MP flokelo pour sortie de fourrière,  et j'habite à 500 mètres de chez Pluch75 donc d'une manière ou d'une autre je peux surement récupérer les deux minous qui vont chez elle et les lui déposer...
> 
> Désolé c'était un peu long...


pour flokelo : un doit aller a Villecresnes (covoit trouve) et un autre a Villemomble (covoit recherche)

----------


## lynt

Les petites noires 1 à 3 vont y passer, personne ne peut rien pour elles ? Les deux premières sont sociables, toutes ont besoin de soins urgemment, ils ne les garderont pas dans leur état  ::   :: 

On a les mêmes en fourrière actuellement, en bien malades, qui les sauvera ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

*QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ??
On se mobilise*

----------


## lynt

*Merci Lorris 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
60  (Invite17) à répartir entre 1, 2 et 3 - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 495 

Qui suit ? 



*


> Je propose un don mais a quoi cela va servir si les chats ne sont pas en FA ??



*En effet, il faut des FA de toute urgence !!!
*




> Ok vous pouvez compter sur moi pour faire des dons réguliers pour aider à payer les soins des chats

----------


## invite 17

je propose 60  de dons pour les 3 petits noirs du debut de liste 1/2/3 a repartir entre eux.

dites moi comment proceder

----------


## lynt

Bonjour Invite17,

Merci  :: . Ce n'est encore qu'une promesse de don, votre don deviendra effectif si les chats sortent  :: , on vous recontactera à ce moment là. Souhaitez-vous un reçu fiscal ?

----------


## smudgyupsy

cette liste est attroce je croise les doigts pour eux depuis hier

----------


## invite 17

peut importe pour le reçu s'il y a tant sinon tant pis

----------


## invite 17

tant mieux *

----------


## lorris

Bonjour

Je rajoute 5 euros pour les minous 1, 2, 3 et 4 aussi, soit 20 euros (avec reçu, merci).

----------


## lynt

*Une FALD pour 1 et 2 si on a une FA de quarantaine pour un mois ? (ça laisse le temps de trouver un covoit vers vous, manifestez-vous où que vous soyez !)
Une assoc prête à chapeauter la sortie de ces petites ?*

----------


## Alicelovespets

*QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ??
On se mobilise*

----------


## sakky26200

bonjour je peux prendre un ou 2 chats en famille d accueil. je suis nouvelle sur le forum

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super !! *CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*

----------


## Verlaine

> bonjour je peux prendre un ou 2 chats en famille d accueil. je suis nouvelle sur le forum


Bonjour,
Pouvez-vous m'envoyer votre email afin que je vous envoie le formulaire à remplir pour devenir famille d'accueil? Merci.
verlainou@numericable.fr

----------


## sakky26200

voici mon mail sakkyra@gmail.com

----------


## Verlaine

> voici mon mail sakkyra@gmail.com


Formulaire envoyé!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> bonjour je peux prendre un ou 2 chats en famille d accueil. je suis nouvelle sur le forum


Formulaire envoyé.

----------


## SarahC

> voici mon mail sakkyra@gmail.com


Merci de supprimer votre mail ici même.

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai rien suivi du tout au SOS à partir de milieu de matinée.
Grosse journée pourrie imprévue, désolée. 

Donc en gros, on a bouclé les sorties urgentes? Etc? 
Qui peut me faire un méga bref récap car je n'aurai pas de temps ce soir non plus; ou trop peu....

----------


## SarahC

Ok, rien n'a bougé, et les petits noirs sociables finiront mal, si pas déjà fait.........

 :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 


7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble


Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 


LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

----------


## SarahC

Qui peut faire un récap dons, je quitte le net à nouveau!

----------


## SarahC

*Qui est dispo en RP pr sorties fourrières (2 endroits) , et qui peut nous indiquer vers quelles directions?*

----------


## SarahC

> Mail envoyé, en attente d'une réponse pour une adoption !
> 
> Je fais volontiers un dons de 30  pour ma part. Mon mail: lucasfau.important@gmail.com Et comment faire un don ?


Prenez vous un chat de la liste finalement? Désolée, je n'ai pas tout pu suivre et ai raté qq wagons!

----------


## SarahC

::  Pensez aux spams, ne donnez plus votre mail en public  :: 
_
 je dis cela aussi pour les charognards de PA, que cela arrange d'aller taper ds les FA d'urgence de ces SOS là plutôt que de se trouver des FA standards! Dc tapez aussi ds les SOS et sauvez des chats!
Et tant qu'à faire, gérez les listes!
Je dis cela sans cible particulière, mais parce que, par le passé, c'est déjà arrivé.
Et à ce compte là, je n'ai pas à gérer, doublement, des SOS.... 


_

----------


## SarahC

Et effectivement des chats noirs, c'est "juste" beau comme ça:



et eux comme les autres ne méritent pas de mourir pour leur couleur, ou que sais-je! Leurs vies ont toutes la même valeur!

----------


## SarahC

EDIT: Récap dons ôté car erreur dans le décompte.

----------


## Lady92

Voila le dernier recap... lorris est deja dans le recap! 




> *Merci Lorris 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *RECAP DES DONS***
> 
> * merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 
> 
> ...


+ promesse canine59 (cf page 11 du post)

----------


## Lilly1982

> *Qui est dispo en RP pr sorties fourrières (2 endroits) , et qui peut nous indiquer vers quelles directions?*


Je suis non véhiculée, mais si besoin, je peux me déplacer en transports en communs. Je suis à Paris.

----------


## SarahC

Tu peux supprimer ton message, récap inclue d'intégrer les dons pr ne pas poster inutilement. 
Si tu peux le remplacer par les co voit RP, et les FA assoc dispo, on ne se fera pas "doublon", merci!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis non véhiculée, mais si besoin, je peux me déplacer en transports en communs. Je suis à Paris.


Donnez moi vos coordonnées par MP, ds quel coin? Peut aider, selon, mais je n'organise pas les sorties, en tt cas, pas seule.
Dc toute aide sera utile, sachant que les sorties se font en voiture car impossibles d'accès autrement.
Votre carte orange couvre? Si vous avez? Sinon, quel périmètre? Merci.

----------


## Lady92

> Tu peux supprimer ton message, récap inclue d'intégrer les dons pr ne pas poster inutilement. 
> Si tu peux le remplacer par les co voit RP, et les FA assoc dispo, on ne se fera pas "doublon", merci!



C est a toi d enlever le tien :-) il est pas bon!

----------


## SarahC

Ok, je fais tt ds le speed, dc mal.
Merci.

Le chat en urgence est sorti pour Villecresne?? Ou pas? 

Qui doit sortir encore? Calymone, ton co-voit est organisée? 

Flokelo, les tiens?

Si pas encore bouclés, en quelle direction et quel jour de préférence?

----------


## Lilly1982

> Donnez moi vos coordonnées par MP, ds quel coin? Peut aider, selon, mais je n'organise pas les sorties, en tt cas, pas seule.
> Dc toute aide sera utile, sachant que les sorties se font en voiture car impossibles d'accès autrement.
> Votre carte orange couvre? Si vous avez? Sinon, quel périmètre? Merci.


MP envoyé  ::

----------


## dominobis

Plus besoin de covoiturage dans les Bouches du Rhône ?

----------


## SarahC

> Plus besoin de covoiturage dans les Bouches du Rhône ?


Je n'en sais rien, je n'ai rien suivi.
C'est du co voit de Francinette que vous parlez ou de ce SOS?

----------


## Verlaine

Qui a des nouvelles des chats de la liste? Je me fais comme tout le monde un sang d'encre pour les noirs, les malades, et tous les autres.  ::

----------


## invite 17

+1

----------


## SarahC

*Je n'en sais rien, car personne pr faire un point, et ce n'est pas moi qui risque de le faire. UN CHAT DE PLUS, EN REVANCHE!!!*


 :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 2 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## Verlaine

*32) Mâle castré blanc, 2 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*  :: 

A des troubles de l'appétit.

----------


## Lady92

Recap co-voit :




> _Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:_
> - SAMEDI *07/01* : *Paris Gare de Lyon* ->* Lyon Perrache* (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par *Alexiel-chan* (1 caisse)   *arrivée prévue à 14h09* - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer
> - SAMEDI *07/01*: (*matin*) : *Paris-*> *Avignon* (84) en train par *francinette*
> - SAMEDI *07/01*: *Valence* (26)-> *Annecy* (74) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
> - DIMANCHE *08/01* : *Annecy* (74) ->* Valence* (26) [*VOITURE*] par *Chatperlipopette*
> - DIMANCHE *08/01*  :* Paris*-> *Lille* (59) en train par *Xmathyx*
> - LUNDI *09/02* : *Paris*-> *Nancy* (54) [EN TRAIN] par la *sur de Gand* (1 caisse)
> ...

----------


## SarahC

> Qui a des nouvelles des chats de la liste? Je me fais comme tout le monde un sang d'encre pour les noirs, les malades, et tous les autres.


*Les gens qui gèrent le SOS bossent tous, tout comme moi, sans accès au net ds la journée, et sans possibilité de se connecter parfois aussi car internet est bridé.
C plutôt Figaro Madame et la Météo à quoi on a accès qd c'est bridé partiellement; pas Rescue.
Je peux me connecter de façon plus souple, mais je ne suis pas le contact fourrière. Je n'existe pas. 
Et pr que les fourrières prennent le tél pile qd les RARES TROP RARES intervenants directs (5 personnes, max) peuvent faire une pause et appeler, si ça ne décroche pas, on l'a dans l'os.*
*Et là, on l'a dans l'os.* *Et quand le tout Paris et toute la RP, les assocs, notamment, qui dépasseront donc les 3 ou 4 qui interviennent sur les 200 qui existent, EH BIEN LA, nous aurons des nouvelles à temps. 
Cela reste pathétique qu'à 5h de là je gère le SOS, et que nous soyons 3 pelés à gérer le SOS pr les FA, et que nous ne soyons que 5 ou 6 assocs sur toute la France à nous battre en duel pour 30 chats par semaine. Que font les autres? Autre chose, de mieux que les chats de fourrière, car "on a aussi nos urgences".* *Oui, mais eux ils ont RDV avec la mort, donc entre une place qu'on cède, et un animal en danger de mort, et un QUI MEURT, désolée, mais on peut parfois faire des efforts. 
**Donc si moi je m'arrête, pas sûr du tout que qqn suive, idem pr les rares rares rares intervenants, et donc appel à la foule parisienne et aux alentours, gérez vos chats comme ils le méritent, ça nous ferait bien plaisir!*

----------


## Verlaine

Ben si c'est possible je peux aider à ce niveau-là aussi. Même si je déteste appeler ce genre d'endroit, je l'ai fait pour Niort donc si besoin, je suis là.
Et étant moi-même le boss, je ne m'en voudrai pas de faire une pause pour savoir où en sont les chats. Au contraire même, c'est si je ne le fais pas que je me punirai...
J'ai Internet et tel illimités, dis-moi juste si c'est possible.

----------


## SarahC

> Ben si c'est possible je peux aider à ce niveau-là aussi. Même si je déteste appeler ce genre d'endroit, je l'ai fait pour Niort donc si besoin, je suis là.
> Et étant moi-même le boss, je ne m'en voudrai pas de faire une pause pour savoir où en sont les chats. Au contraire même, c'est si je ne le fais pas que je me punirai...
> J'ai Internet et tel illimités, dis-moi juste si c'est possible.


Non, tu ne peux pas, comme moi, tu n'es personne pr eux. Tu es un particulier. 
Niort, ce sont des employés de la mairie dont je me garde de dire ce que je pense. Le contexte est RADICALEMENT différent. 
Là, on est à un autre niveau de complexité, en tout.

----------


## SarahC

> *32) Mâle castré blanc, 2 ans,  un peu lunatique
>  URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie* 
> 
> A des troubles de l'appétit.


J'ai changé le titre dans ce sens, je ne peux pas faire bcp plus.... Et lui, en théorie, il est sur les listes de semaine pro, d'où le délai samedi, mais ça veut dire que s'ils le proposent là, c'est que ça urge.
*C'est un abandon, je le précise*, j'ai sa date de naissance, et son prénom, que je ne donne pas, pr souci de discrétion, et parce que ce n'est pas ça qui importe. *Ce qui importe c'est son degré d'urgence, niveau sortie!*

----------


## Verlaine

Pôv bonhomme, tu m'étonnes qu'il ne s'alimente pas correctement! Sans compter que la bouffe fourrière, ça doit pas être le top non plus...

----------


## Lilly1982

*QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ??
On se mobilise*

----------


## La Rainette

en effet, rien ne sert d'attendre le complément de liste de mardi prochain...  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Est-ce que ma proposition de FA quarantaine est utilisée finalement ?

----------


## La Rainette

> Est-ce que ma proposition de FA quarantaine est utilisée finalement ?


je ne sais pas je te dis ça dès que possible

----------


## chatperlipopette

> bonjour je peux prendre un ou 2 chats en famille d accueil. je suis nouvelle sur le forum


Bonsoir

pouvons nous rentrer en contact rapidement ?

----------


## Verlaine

Peut-on encore réserver des chats de ces listes et les faire sortir ou bien ils ne seront sortants qu'à partir de mardi?

----------


## lynt

Ce qui est certain c'est que le 32 peut et doit sortir samedi : pour qu'il soit ainsi rajouté le jeudi à la liste c'est qu'il est en grande urgence  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben si j'arrive à rentrer en contact avec sakky26200, je sors déjà le 32.

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce que ma proposition de FA quarantaine est utilisée finalement ?


Venise vous a laissé un message entre midi et 2, oui, car Flokelo a besoin de FA de transit.

----------


## SarahC

Niveau chats, la liste reste "open", dans le sens où, selon le cas, si véto proche, ils peuvent parfois faire identifier pr sortie. 
A voir, en somme.... L'essentiel est de faire de la place ds tous les cas!

----------


## lynt

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
60  (Invite17) à répartir entre 1, 2 et 3 - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 495 

Qui suit ? 

**

n°1 et 2 : 75  de don mini
n°3 : 75  de don mini

Les trois sont malades, si on veut motiver les assoc à les sortir de là [s'ils sont toujours là ], il faudrait des dons supplémentaires pour eux (là pour 1 et 2, ça ne couvre même pas la stérilisation ) et pour les autres aussi : qui dit malades dit soins, qui dit soins dit besoin de dons. Si on a une seule petite chance de pouvoir les sortir avant la fin de la semaine, il faut la saisir : assoc, FA, donateurs, ces chats ont plus que jamais besoin de vous ! Offrez-leur la vie !
*

----------


## gueguee

A t on finalement besoin de moi pour sortie fourrière de demain?
Venise n'est pas en italie m'a appelé vers 14h, je n'ai pas répondu, j'ai rappelé, laissé un message et depuis pas de nouvelles...

----------


## SarahC

> A t on finalement besoin de moi pour sortie fourrière de demain?
> Venise n'est pas en italie m'a appelé vers 14h, je n'ai pas répondu, j'ai rappelé, laissé un message et depuis pas de nouvelles...


Oui, au moins pour un chat, qui irait chez Pluche en FA à Corbeil.
Pour les autres 2, on attend les infos de Flokelo, sur leur destination, car ce serait bien de grouper la chose.
Combien de box as-tu?

On recherche aussi qqn pr les 2 autres de Flokelo, plus orienté Est..... Et nous n'avons, je crois, personne.

Mais je ne vous cacherais pas que ce jour a été assez tendu hors Rescue me concernant, donc pas eu le temps de voir la chose en détail.

----------


## lynt

*Dites-moi s'il y a des pistes qui ont été complètement exploitées, j'éditerais.
**

RECAP FA**

- Fina_flora : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91) [pas là le we du 14-15 janvier]
- Pluche75 : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats - pourrait prendre en quarantaine un deuxième chat du même endroit (n°32 ?); délai de quarantaine extensible (91)
- Sakky26200 : FALD pour un ou deux chats - piste Chaperlipopette (26)


RECAP ASSOC

**- La Patte de l'Espoir : a besoin de FALD ou de FA pour deux mois en RP pour envisager de sortir d'autres chats*

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai envoyé un MP à sakky26200. Le délai pour réserver le minou blanc 32 ? Demain avant 12h c'est ça ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Est-ce que ma proposition de FA quarantaine est utilisée finalement ?


Oui Alice je t ai laissé un message sur ton répondeur vers 13h pour te dire que Flokelo comptait sur toi pour une quarantaine de 1 ou plusieurs chats. A priori il n arriveront pas chez toi avant demain soir ou samedi. Pour l instant je n en sais pas, plus quant au nombre et leur arrivée précise (on attend de faire un point avec elle pour organiser les covoiturages)

----------


## nath28

Bonsoir,
je propose sortie fourrière de Fina_Flora ce samedi ou ce dimanche. 
Accès illimité réseau IDF zone 1-5 / covoiturage dans un rayon de 30km max - pas de covoiturage dans Paris.
je possède une petite caisse de transport pour chat.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Lynt
dans les recap de FA utilisées: Pluche assure la quarantaine du chat chapeauté par Calymone et Alicelovepets + Andross+ Marion P vont être "prises" par les chats sortis par Flokelo

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai envoyé un MP à sakky26200. Le délai pour réserver le minou blanc 32 ? Demain avant 12h c'est ça ?


Non, non, pas de réservation impérative avant demain, il est sortant samedi, donc même demain AM, comme il n'y a pas de véto....
Il est déjà identifié car abandon, je pense.

----------


## SarahC

Par contre, si tu le sors, à voir aussi où le caser, du coup!
Car comme il est indiqué comme pas en forme, faut prévoir cet aspect là, et lancer le co voit.

----------


## lynt

Pluche proposait un deuxième chat en FA venant du même endroit que le 31 sorti par Calymone, je garde la piste ou elle est full finalement ?

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir,
> je propose sortie fourrière de Fina_Flora ce samedi ou ce dimanche. 
> Accès illimité réseau IDF zone 1-5 / covoiturage dans un rayon de 30km max - pas de covoiturage dans Paris.
> je possède une petite caisse de transport pour chat.


Venise a votre tél, ou moi-même? Je deviens chèvre, désolée....
En MP, bien entendu.
En revanche, vous vivez où, si jamais on a besoin de relais.

Pour demain, nous attendons un retour de Flokelo sur qui devrait sortir pour où, nous ne pouvons en dire plus pour l'heure.

----------


## lynt

Et un chat noir sauvé de fourrière dernièrement :



Alors on les sauve les petites noires ??  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

> Pluche proposait un deuxième chat en FA venant du même endroit que le 31 sorti par Calymone, je garde la piste ou elle est full finalement ?


Si 31, même endroit que celui de Chatperli. Le seul truc est que lui est un chat déjà moins basique, car soins, sans doute, et "lunatique", dc je ne sais pas si Pluche serait ok, car je sais qu'elle n'a pas trop l'habitude des chats.

----------


## gueguee

okok y a pas de soucis, c'est juste pour bloquer ma fin d'aprem demain pour sortie fourrière...
J'ai 4 caisses, je les prends toutes comme cela d'ici demain 16h que je quitte le boulot, vous avez le temps de m'informer du nombres de louloux que je devrais sortir.
Comme dit précédemment, mais je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, je redis donc, mon rdv de 18H30 a été annulé donc j'ai + de temps pour co-voit.
Sans aucun souci donc, je déposerais le loulou chez pluch75 qui est vraiment tout près de chez moi et je peux également déposer d'autres louloux avec un relais co-voit dans une vingtaine de kilomètres autour de corbeil, peut importe la direction...
Si besoin organisation de la suite de "mon" co-voit, je peux aider à organisation "technique" dirais-je...
Si vous voulez aussi pour demain, envoyer moi les photos sur : nouvellesetphotos@gmail.com, je pourrais poster les nouvelles des louloux sortis demain matin à partir de 12h30... et le soir ensuite dès que je serais rentré chez moi après co-voit.

----------


## lynt

Fina_flora avait annoncé que Nath28 prendrait son covoit fourrière habituel à sa place si indisponible.

----------


## gueguee

La sortie de fourrière de Fina_flora et "ma" sortie de fourrière sont la même... Donc comme je pense la faire demain pour demain soir en tout cas, nous n'aurons besoin de personne d'autre...
Après à voir s'il y aura des sorties samedi matin...

----------


## lynt

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 2 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Non, non, pas de réservation impérative avant demain, il est sortant samedi, donc même demain AM, comme il n'y a pas de véto....
> Il est déjà identifié car abandon, je pense.



OK c'est noté

----------


## lynt

Des nouvelles du n°17 qui devait sortir et être transfusé ? Ça a pu se faire aujourd'hui ? Le post de demande est-il toujours d'actualité (covoit + chat pour transfu) ou pas ?

----------


## SarahC

> okok y a pas de soucis, c'est juste pour bloquer ma fin d'aprem demain pour sortie fourrière...
> J'ai 4 caisses, je les prends toutes comme cela d'ici demain 16h que je quitte le boulot, vous avez le temps de m'informer du nombres de louloux que je devrais sortir.
> Comme dit précédemment, mais je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, je redis donc, mon rdv de 18H30 a été annulé donc j'ai + de temps pour co-voit.
> Sans aucun souci donc, je déposerais le loulou chez pluch75 qui est vraiment tout près de chez moi et je peux également déposer d'autres louloux avec un relais co-voit dans une vingtaine de kilomètres autour de corbeil, peut importe la direction...
> Si besoin organisation de la suite de "mon" co-voit, je peux aider à organisation "technique" dirais-je...
> Si vous voulez aussi pour demain, envoyer moi les photos sur : nouvellesetphotos@gmail.com, je pourrais poster les nouvelles des louloux sortis demain matin à partir de 12h30... et le soir ensuite dès que je serais rentré chez moi après co-voit.


Merci, nickel!

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles du n°17 qui devait sortir et être transfusé ? Ça a pu se faire aujourd'hui ? Le post de demande est-il toujours d'actualité (covoit + chat pour transfu) ou pas ?


Je sais juste que Lady92 a eu un SMS qui disait que tout était ok, donc trouvé. Les news, Flokelo pourra nous en donner qd elle pourra se connecter.

----------


## SarahC

> La sortie de fourrière de Fina_flora et "ma" sortie de fourrière sont la même... Donc comme je pense la faire demain pour demain soir en tout cas, nous n'aurons besoin de personne d'autre...
> Après à voir s'il y aura des sorties samedi matin...


Il y a des FA sur Paris, je pense. 
Toi tu roules jusqu'à Paris? 
Tu as des sacs Ikea? Ou les FA concernées? Car si cela se fini en transport, niveau sécurité, c'est important! 
Les chats sont prêts depuis ce jour, dc tu peux y aller comme vous le voulez, en fonction de comment ça colle pr tt le monde.

Je ne sais pas si les FA sont présentes et si elles peuvent chacune nous dire qui elles accueillent, pr que l'on avance?

----------


## lynt

Lexiekiwi a proposé 3 sacs ikéa, gueguee avait proposé d'aller en acheter une collection en ponctionnant un peu les dons vu que c'est un besoin récurrent.

J'ai clôturé la recherche de chat pour la transfu, je laisse le covoit, le trajet vers Villemomble pourrait servir à nouveau avant la fin de la semaine.

----------


## fina_flora

> Fina_flora avait annoncé que Nath28 prendrait son covoit fourrière habituel à sa place si indisponible.


oui lynt, je ne ferais pas ma sortie samedi, j'ai demandé à nath28 si elle pouvait gérer ce week end
gueguee sort tout ceux qui ont une solution vendredi soir et si une piste se décante pour samedi, nath28 passera samedi
*une seconde caisse sera disponible pour nath28 si besoin pour la sortie de fourrière mais elle ne pourra en aucun cas partir dans la nature* (pour des raisons personnelles) je dis cela pour prévenir qu'un changement de caisse dans une voiture ou encore mieux dans une pièce sera obligatoire

d'autre part, je ferais entre vendredi 13 et samedi 14 janvier un RP vers Compiègne dans l'Oise (60) avec retour dimanche 15 janvier
il faudra que le ou les chats concernés soient chez moi mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si je fais le trajet en voiture, je penses donc qu'il faut qu'ils soient sortant avant mardi, ce qui veut principalement sur ce SOS

----------


## gueguee

Oui je l'avais proposé mais pas eu de réponse... donc pas de sacs en ma possession...
Je peux y aller demain midi si vraiment il y en a besoin...
Et donc je réitère ma question : etes vous d'accord pour que j'en prenne pour 10 euros par exemple? avec les dons...
Pour 10 euros on en aura déjà beaucoup et je peux en laisser quelques uns aux personnes que je verrais déjà demain.

Pour ce qui est des co-voit, jusqu'à paris ca fait un peu loin... je suis environ à 30 kms de porte d'orléans alors après si je dois aller vraiment dans paris ca fait loin...
Si vous voulez envoyez moi ce soir (si vous pouvez) ou demain matin... possibilité de consulter mes mails sur mon iphone tout le temps mais pas du tout pratique mais pour prendre contact avec les FA de demain ca devrait le faire...
Ainsi je vois où vont les chats que je sors s'il y en a d'autre que celui pour pluch75 évidemment et je vois si je peux moi même faire tout le co-voit ou si besoin de relais...

----------


## lynt

_Covoits fina ajoutés.

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:
- SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse)  arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer
- SAMEDI 07/01: (matin) : Paris-> Avignon (84) en train par francinette
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26)-> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris-> Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
- LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sur de Gand (1 caisse)
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris-> Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (matin) : départ de Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41)/ RP/ Lille (59) / Tourcoing (59) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (soir) : départ Tourcoing (59)/RP/ Orléans (45) / Blois (41) puis Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris (gare de l'est)> St Dizier à 17h35 par Lusiole
- VENDREDI 13/01 :Montpellier-> Hénin Beaumont (avec retour le 16/1/12) en voiture par nat34
- VENDREDI 13/01 ou SAMEDI 14/01 : RP -> Compiègne (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture)
- DIMANCHE 15/01 : Compiègne -> RP par fina_flora
- LUNDI 16/01 : Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34

COVOIT REGULIER
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)

RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- Fina Flora indispo, c'est Nath28 qui ferait sa sortie fourrière samedi (transports RP zone 1 à 5 / voiture rayon 30km)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18h

 Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, 
et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné? 

===> Lexiekiwi: aucune dispo mais peut prêter 4 Boîtes et 3 sacs ikéa

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dimanche 8/01, 2 caisses de transport + 2 sacs ikéa remontent en RP par Alexiel chan, je le dis au cas où....

----------


## Lilly1982

> Pour ce qui est des co-voit, jusqu'à paris ca fait un peu loin... je suis environ à 30 kms de porte d'orléans alors après si je dois aller vraiment dans paris ca fait loin...
> Si vous voulez envoyez moi ce soir (si vous pouvez) ou demain matin... possibilité de consulter mes mails sur mon iphone tout le temps mais pas du tout pratique mais pour prendre contact avec les FA de demain ca devrait le faire...
> Ainsi je vois où vont les chats que je sors s'il y en a d'autre que celui pour pluch75 évidemment et je vois si je peux moi même faire tout le co-voit ou si besoin de relais...


Je peux aller récupérer 1 voire 2 chats à Porte d'Orleans pour les emmener chez leur FA si dans Paris ou proche banlieue.

----------


## lynt

Il faudra absolument des sacs ikea.
De toute façon, Paris en voiture le vendredi soir c'est du suicide, il vaut mieux finir le trajet en transports en commun.
Après, selon le nombre de chats à sortir, Lilly aura peut-être besoin d'aide. A déterminer assez vite pour voir avec Edenya notamment (ou une autre personne dispo à trouver).

----------


## gueguee

ok alors si pas d'objection demain midi je vais chercher pour 10 euros de sacs IKEA, je posterais la facture.
Il faudrait absolument que l'on sache où vont les chats pour organiser au mieux car il peut y avoir beaucoup plus pratique que porte d'orléans... 
J'attends donc des nouvelles des FA en direct ou des assocs... ou de toute personne qui me dira quel chat je sors et où il va  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

Peux pas t'aider, merci d'aider tous ces minous à commencer leur nouvelle vie  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Je donne mon numéro de téléphone à qui veut pour organiser le rendez vous et le co-transports en communs de demain. 
Ou sinon, Gueguee, envoie moi ton numéro de tel, je t'enverrai le mien par sms demain matin. 
Je deco et vais faire dodo.

----------


## SarahC

> Lexiekiwi a proposé 3 sacs ikéa, gueguee avait proposé d'aller en acheter une collection en ponctionnant un peu les dons vu que c'est un besoin récurrent.
> 
> J'ai clôturé la recherche de chat pour la transfu, je laisse le covoit, le trajet vers Villemomble pourrait servir à nouveau avant la fin de la semaine.


Exact, donc si Gueguee en avait demain, ça pourrait le faire. Lexie est dans le 77, pas nécessairement sur les parcours des FA de Flokelo, dont je n'ai pas encore le détail.

----------


## SarahC

> ok alors si pas d'objection demain midi je vais chercher pour 10 euros de sacs IKEA, je posterais la facture.
> Il faudrait absolument que l'on sache où vont les chats pour organiser au mieux car il peut y avoir beaucoup plus pratique que porte d'orléans... 
> J'attends donc des nouvelles des FA en direct ou des assocs... ou de toute personne qui me dira quel chat je sors et où il va


Je ne sais pas si c'est utile, n'oublions pas que j'ai créé un topic pr en avoir, en dons, donc si demain on en a besoin, Venise en aura sous peu, et Lexiekiwi en a 3 sur Chelles.
Et comme nous ne savons pas encore où se finissent les co-voit de Flokelo, je dirais, attends demain, pr voir comment cela évolue, et ds quel coin.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je ne sais pas combien ni quand mais je vais accueillir un ou des chats j'habite près de porte d'orléans donc la proposition de gueguee me va super bien (merci) et si on me prévient un peu à l'avance je peux prévoir un sac ikéa. J'attend des nouvelles de flokelo.

----------


## SarahC

> Je donne mon numéro de téléphone à qui veut pour organiser le rendez vous et le co-transports en communs de demain. 
> Ou sinon, Gueguee, envoie moi ton numéro de tel, je t'enverrai le mien par sms demain matin. 
> Je deco et vais faire dodo.


Merci! Des choses se feront demain, et je pense aussi samedi, mais samedi je n'ai pas encore connaissance de qui pourrait les sortir, et encore une fois, vers où. Pour le moment on ne peut pas avancer, et moi demain matin j'ai un boulot de dingue, dc ce serait bien que cela décante le plus vite possible car perso, pas plus de qq minutes à y consacrer demain, j'ai un projet à boucler.

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne sais pas combien ni quand mais je vais accueillir un ou des chats j'habite près de porte d'orléans donc la proposition de gueguee me va super bien (merci) et si on me prévient un peu à l'avance je peux prévoir un sac ikéa. J'attend des nouvelles de flokelo.


Verlaine en a tout pleins, mais elle est ds le 16ème, de mémoire, si jms il y avait moyen??

----------


## SarahC

> Il faudra absolument des sacs ikea.
> De toute façon, Paris en voiture le vendredi soir c'est du suicide, il vaut mieux finir le trajet en transports en commun.
> Après, selon le nombre de chats à sortir, Lilly aura peut-être besoin d'aide. A déterminer assez vite pour voir avec Edenya notamment (ou une autre personne dispo à trouver).


Si transports en commun, surtout un vendredi AM qd tt le monde commence son WE et repart chez lui pr certains, c 2 sacs par tête, pas plus, il y a le monde, ET aussi les tourniquets, et ça, du coup, ça vous rend le calcul facile!

----------


## SarahC

> Dimanche 8/01, 2 caisses de transport + 2 sacs ikéa remontent en RP par Alexiel chan, je le dis au cas où....


Merci!

----------


## SarahC

Passé samedi je vais recréer un topic sinon le SOS sera noyé dans le lot, et difficile à suivre pr qui le prendra au vol.

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## gueguee

ok bon pas de sacs Ikea pour le moment alors... Mais il me sera impossible d'y aller après ce midi et impossible d'en récuper dans le 16ème... donc... 
Ba si je dois en acheter ... il faut que je le sache avant 12h30...
Sinon rectification, j'ai 5 caisses... Donc si jamais je peux les utiliser ou les preter si besoin ailleurs...!

----------


## Lilly1982

> Merci! Des choses se feront demain, et je pense aussi samedi, mais samedi je n'ai pas encore connaissance de qui pourrait les sortir, et encore une fois, vers où. Pour le moment on ne peut pas avancer, et moi demain matin j'ai un boulot de dingue, dc ce serait bien que cela décante le plus vite possible car perso, pas plus de qq minutes à y consacrer demain, j'ai un projet à boucler.


Samedi matin, je "stocke" la minette de Jellyjen jusqu'à ce qu'elle aille prendre son train. Et le soir je vais chez des amis à Saint Quentin en Yvelines au cas où il y ait un minou à emmener là bas samedi.

----------


## SarahC

> ok bon pas de sacs Ikea pour le moment alors... Mais il me sera impossible d'y aller après ce midi et impossible d'en récuper dans le 16ème... donc... 
> Ba si je dois en acheter ... il faut que je le sache avant 12h30...
> Sinon rectification, j'ai 5 caisses... Donc si jamais je peux les utiliser ou les preter si besoin ailleurs...!


Le plus simple, comme tu connais Flokelo, est de lui demander par SMS où vont les chats, et de dire qu'il faut que tu saches avt 12h30.
Je ne sais pas selon son emploi du temps pro si elle pourra facilement se connecter au net, en tt cas par tél c une sécurité en plus.
Dc à mon avis, c la meilleure façon de savoir si tu dois en acheter ou non.

----------


## SarahC

> ok bon pas de sacs Ikea pour le moment alors... Mais il me sera impossible d'y aller après ce midi et impossible d'en récuper dans le 16ème... donc... 
> Ba si je dois en acheter ... il faut que je le sache avant 12h30...
> Sinon rectification, j'ai 5 caisses... Donc si jamais je peux les utiliser ou les preter si besoin ailleurs...!


Je te passe les coordonnées de Flokelo, car je sais que là où tu vas, 2 chats, je t'ai passé les références en MP, le 3ème étant celui sorti hier en urgence.

Sinon, ds le lot de chats restants, elle en a 2 à sortir ds un autre endroit, pr l'heure, nous n'avons tjs personne, et je ne saurais moi-même dire où ils iront, en tout cas, au moins d'Est en Ouest, mais le détail suivra, pas par moi, car pas franchement dispo, et trop de choses à finir ce jour.

Pour conclure, on attend aussi de ce 2ème endroit, la confirmation ou infirmation de pistes pr Chatperlipopette, à savoir, blanc arrivé hier sur les listes, et/ou un autre chat.

Dc si qqn, voire 2 personnes sont dispo, faire signe ici, ou directement à Flokelo, car Venise n'est pas là ce soir, moi non plus, et suis ds un lieu qui ne me permettra pas de sortir mon tél comme une gourde, certains endroits ne s'y prête pas!

Je peux aider, mais je ne suis pas la seule, et nous avons encore la matinée, et cet AM pr tt régler!

Vu le peu de chats sauvés, cela me semble jouable, non?

----------


## SarahC

> Samedi matin, je "stocke" la minette de Jellyjen jusqu'à ce qu'elle aille prendre son train. Et le soir je vais chez des amis à Saint Quentin en Yvelines au cas où il y ait un minou à emmener là bas samedi.


Merci, ça peut aider en effet!

----------


## SarahC

*SUR CE JE ME DECONNECTE POUR FINIR LE PROJET DONT JE PARLAIS HIER.** 

Alicelovespets et Gueguee ont les coordonnées de Flokelo, donc je vous laisse voir ensemble, et vous les communiquer en MP uniquement, si besoin.**

Je les passe également à Lynt, au besoin, selon l'évolution du sujet et surtout l'organisation des sorties! 

*_PS: mon tél est coupé, donc pas la peine de penser me joindre dessus!_ *Pour Chatperlipopette, je pense que nous en saurons plus cet AM.
**
Merci à tous! 

* :: *On peut encore en sauver, je le rappelle pr tt lecteur de passage!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J espere aussi......

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA... 

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans, un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie 

QUI PEUT ENCORE PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE SVP ??
On se mobilise*

----------


## banzai

*1) femelle 6 mois noire sociable
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
 URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT 

**3) femelle 1 an noire timide
 GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE! 
*
*ET LA 18 ? ONT-ELLES DES SOLUTIONS ??????*

----------


## lynt

Que dalle sauf si le sac poubelle peut être envisagé comme "solution"  :: ...

Pour les chats sortants, il faut à tout prix que Flokelo (ou un de ses contacts disposant de toutes les infos) prenne contact avec les covoitureuses potentielles et les FA pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire dans le détail (où, quand, qui...). Une fois les besoins et les possibilités définies, communiquez-nous ce dont vous avez encore besoin et on tentera de vous aider au mieux pour boucler la chose si pas fait. Vous pouvez me mp directement s'il faut poster des sujets, appeler des personnes etc etc (avec toutes les infos nécessaires pour que ce soit carré).

----------


## banzai

_Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive_
*Mais pas agressive 

elle attends ,ses compagnons sont sorties , laissez la pas toute seule !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Lady92

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:**
- SAMEDI 07/01 : Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Perrache (69) à 11h53 [EN TRAIN] par Alexiel-chan (1 caisse)  arrivée prévue à 14h09 - Ne pas être en retard pour récupérer
- SAMEDI 07/01: (matin) : Paris-> Avignon (84) en train par francinette
- SAMEDI 07/01: Valence (26)-> Annecy (74) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Annecy (74) -> Valence (26) [VOITURE] par Chatperlipopette
- DIMANCHE 08/01 : Paris-> Lille (59) en train par Xmathyx
- DIMANCHA 08/01 : Fontenay sous bois/paris gare du nord /Amiens (80) par Shanty
- LUNDI 09/02 : Paris-> Nancy (54) [EN TRAIN] par la sur de Gand (1 caisse)
On peut prêter une caisse mais il faut le savoir avant le dimanche soir pour que je puisse la passer à ma sur
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris-> Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (matin) : départ de Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41)/ RP/ Lille (59) / Tourcoing (59) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (soir) : départ Tourcoing (59)/RP/ Orléans (45) / Blois (41) puis Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris (gare de l'est)> St Dizier à 17h35 par Lusiole
- VENDREDI 13/01 :Montpellier-> Hénin Beaumont (avec retour le 16/1/12) en voiture par nat34
- VENDREDI 13/01 ou SAMEDI 14/01 : RP -> Compiègne (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture)
- DIMANCHE 15/01 : Compiègne -> RP par fina_flora
- LUNDI 16/01 : Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34
-31/01 : Grenoble (38)->Paris en train par Lindorie (depart 12h33)
- 01/02 : Paris/Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (depart 12h41)

COVOIT REGULIER
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31

RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- Fina Flora indispo, c'est Nath28 qui ferait sa sortie fourrière samedi (transports RP zone 1 à 5 / voiture rayon 30km)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18h
- vendredi 6 (fin d apres midi) ou samedi 7 (matin) : Paris gare du nord ->Fontenay sous bois par Shanty
- samedi 7 soir : Paris ->St Quentin en Yveline par Lillu1982

 Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, 
et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné? 

===> Lexiekiwi: aucune dispo mais peut prêter 4 Boîtes et 3 sacs ikéa

D'autres propositions de Covoiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité*[/I]

----------


## lynt

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
60  (Invite17) à répartir entre 1, 2 et 3 - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 495 

Qui suit ? 

**

n°1 et 2 : 75  de don mini
n°3 : 75  de don mini

Les trois sont malades, si on veut motiver les assoc à les sortir de là [s'ils sont toujours là ], il faudrait des dons supplémentaires pour eux (là pour 1 et 2, ça ne couvre même pas la stérilisation ) et pour les autres aussi : qui dit malades dit soins, qui dit soins dit besoin de dons. Si on a une seule petite chance de pouvoir les sortir avant la fin de la semaine, il faut la saisir : assoc, FA, donateurs, ces chats ont plus que jamais besoin de vous ! Offrez-leur la vie !*

----------


## Verlaine

> Verlaine en a tout pleins, mais elle est ds le 16ème, de mémoire, si jms il y avait moyen??


Bonne mémoire! Bon sauf que je n'ai que 5 sacs à dispo. Par contre, mon frère habite Gentilly et travaille à côté de chez moi, donc si ça t'intéresse Alicelovespets je peux aller lui déposer les sacs et lui demander de s'arrêter quelque part vers la Porte d'Orléans, il est en scooter. Tiens-moi au courant.

----------


## lynt

Génial pour les petites noires 1 et 2 !

*Il reste la noire n°3 svp, quelqu'un pour l'accueillir ?? Elle ne passera pas le WE !*  ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

> OUi verlaine si tu peux prêter des sacs, ca éviterait à guegue de devoir aller en acheter chez ikea apres son boulot pour le covoiturage ca ferait gagner du temps pour tout le monde
> 
> Les 1 et 2 sortent également pour info.
> 
> Sortent aujourd'hui : 
> 1 / 2 / 5 / 6 
> 
> est déjà sorti et en soin : 17


Ok, je prends le truc au vol, Gueguee, te passe ou repasse le détail en MP.

----------


## SarahC

> Génial pour les petites noires 1 et 2 !
> 
> *Il reste la noire n°3 svp, quelqu'un pour l'accueillir ?? Elle ne passera pas le WE !*


Peux tu nous rappeler le montant de dons la concernant?

----------


## SarahC

> OUi verlaine si tu peux prêter des sacs, ca éviterait à guegue de devoir aller en acheter chez ikea apres son boulot pour le covoiturage ca ferait gagner du temps pour tout le monde
> 
> Les 1 et 2 sortent également pour info.
> 
> Sortent aujourd'hui : 
> 1 / 2 / 5 / 6 
> 
> est déjà sorti et en soin : 17


Demain qui doit encore sortir et as-tu qqn?
Quelle destination? Ou destination*s*??

----------


## Verlaine

> OUi verlaine si tu peux prêter des sacs, ca éviterait à guegue de devoir aller en acheter chez ikea apres son boulot pour le covoiturage ca ferait gagner du temps pour tout le monde
> 
> Les 1 et 2 sortent également pour info.
> 
> Sortent aujourd'hui : 
> 1 / 2 / 5 / 6 
> 
> est déjà sorti et en soin : 17


Pas de souci, faut juste me dire ce que j'en fais.

Super pour les noiraudes, je suis sure qu'elles sont magnifiques!
Reste effectivement la n°3, une perle noire en attente de liberté...

----------


## lynt

*75 de dons minimum pour la noire n°3 !* (dons nominatifs)

... Une perle noire en attente de soins très urgents surtout et de quelqu'un pour prendre soin d'elle  ::   ::  Elle n'attendra pas longtemps, elle sera "sortante" de toute façon ce we, morte ou vive...

----------


## gueguee

Ce qui serait top c'est que Verlaine, tu arrives à "passer" trois sacs Ikea à Alicelovepets, ce qui m'éviterait de courir en chercher ce soir.
J'irais ce week end de toute façon acheter le stock prévu avec TROCA  :Smile:

----------


## invite 17

je rajoute 20 € de dons pour la petite noire numero 3

----------


## lynt

*Merci Invite17 * 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS***

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 80 à répartir entre les n°4, 8, 9 et 10 ; 10 supplémentaires pour n°15 - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 525 

Qui suit ? 
*

----------


## lorris

> OUi verlaine si tu peux prêter des sacs, ca éviterait à guegue de devoir aller en acheter chez ikea apres son boulot pour le covoiturage ca ferait gagner du temps pour tout le monde
> 
> Les 1 et 2 sortent également pour info.
> 
> Sortent aujourd'hui : 
> 1 / 2 / 5 / 6 
> 
> est déjà sorti et en soin : 17


ouf, surtout pour 1 et 2 !

----------


## SarahC

*3) femelle 1 an noire timide
* :: _ GROSSE URGENCE: CORYZA IMPORTANT & VOMISSEMENTS A SORTIR AU PLUS VITE!_  :: 

N'est plus là... Est morte.

----------


## SarahC

*Terre à terre, mais bon.....
Que doit-on faire des dons destinées à cette minette?

Je dis cela car entre le transfusé, et tout le reste, il y en aura des malades et des soins....

Désespérant, mais pensons à ceux sortis et à ceux à sortir.....*

----------


## lynt

Peut-être possible de sauver un autre chat ? La 4 aussi est noire et il y a 3 autres noirs ? Si ça peut motiver quelqu'un pour les sortir...

----------


## lynt

* Edit pour alléger.*

----------


## invite 17

Pauvre petite minette  :: 

quels sont les chats les plus en dangers dans ceux qui n'ont pas encore de solution ?

qu'est ce qui est le mieux, repartir sur tous les chats ? les affecter a un ou deux plus en "danger" que les autres ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

> Ce qui serait top c'est que Verlaine, tu arrives à "passer" trois sacs Ikea à Alicelovepets, ce qui m'éviterait de courir en chercher ce soir.
> J'irais ce week end de toute façon acheter le stock prévu avec TROCA


C'est bon merci. Venise n'est pas en Italie vient de m'en apporter deux et j'en avais un chez moi. On est parés !!

----------


## invite 17

il reste quatre noirs, dans la 1 ere liste, je propose donc qu'on les repartissent sur ces quatre la soit : la 4 la 8 la 9 et le 10 

et pour pas faire de jaloux je rajoute 10 € pour le male numero 15 de la deuxieme liste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben moi j aimerai bien mais pas de nouvelles......

----------


## SarahC

> *18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable  (sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)  Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé  32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans, un peu lunatique  URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie    Ces deux chats peuvent sortir demain si on les réserve aujourd'hui, quelqu'un pour eux ?? *


Euh, souci de mise en page et de couleur, tu peux rééditer tes derniers posts? Merci et désolée!

----------


## SarahC

> il reste quatre noirs, dans la 1 ere liste, je propose donc qu'on les repartissent sur ces quatre la soit : la 4 la 8 la 9 et le 10 
> 
> et pour pas faire de jaloux je rajoute 10 € pour le male numero 15 de la deuxieme liste.


Merci à vous.
N'hésitez pas à vous repointer vous même qd vous faites un don, car cela remonte le sujet tt en gagnant de la place. 
Pr répondre à qui est le plus urgent... Hmm, entre les plus anciens, les plus flippés, et les malades, jamais évident de trancher...
Le blanc, le 32, déjà...

----------


## lynt

HS : tout le monde voit comme SarahC ? Parce que je vois la liste normale (même souci que l'autre soir, les indicateurs / couleurs étaient ok chez moi). Question de paramétrage de posts par page ?

Je rentabilise avec le recap des dons :

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS*

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 10 pour chacun des chats noirs restants, les n°4, 8, 9,10 et 15 - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu

TOTAL : 525 

Qui suit ? 

Edit : modif invite 17 ok.*

----------


## lynt

Edit pour alléger.

----------


## SarahC

Pareil, ça remerde.
Je le signale sur le topic d'Algo.
Bizarre!

----------


## SarahC

Là, vous voyez la fin du texte en noir et tt collé, ou pas?

Je reposte le mien pr voir, car celui de Lynt apparait en tout collé sur mon ordi, je termine mon HS par "j'utilise Mozilla"....
 
 :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## SarahC

Lynt et les autres, si vous avez le même souci d'affichage de ses messages à elle, merci de nous le préciser ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...378#post911378

----------


## dominobis

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quel chat je récupère demain matin à 9h46 à Avignon , à qui je dois le confier et à quel endroit précisément aura lieu la "remise" ? Sans véhicule, j'y vais en train , le retour se faisant par le même moyen de transport : je dois donc acheter mes billets . Je précise que si mes billets A/R font moins de 50 euros je tiens à les régler en totalité. ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quel chat je récupère demain matin à 9h46 à Avignon , à qui je dois le confier et à quel endroit précisément aura lieu la "remise" ? Sans véhicule, j'y vais en train , le retour se faisant par le même moyen de transport : je dois donc acheter mes billets . Je précise que si mes billets A/R font moins de 50 euros je tiens à les régler en totalité.


Vu avec Dominobis; pas besoin d'elle sur ce covoit et un grand merci à elle.

----------


## SarahC

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quel chat je récupère demain matin à 9h46 à Avignon , à qui je dois le confier et à quel endroit précisément aura lieu la "remise" ? Sans véhicule, j'y vais en train , le retour se faisant par le même moyen de transport : je dois donc acheter mes billets . Je précise que si mes billets A/R font moins de 50 euros je tiens à les régler en totalité.


Ne confondez vous pas av le sujet de co-trainage des 3 chats déjà sortis, les noirs?

----------


## banzai

_Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive_
*Mais pas agressive 

ne me la laissez pas passer encore un weeck !!!!!*

----------


## invite 17

la repart des dons pour moi est pas bonne :

90 € sont a repartir 40 € sur le 1 et 2 deja sorti 

et les 50 € restants en 10 € sur les cinq chats noirs restant.

----------


## lynt

C'est rectifié.

Pas d'autres sortants alors ?

----------


## invite 17

merci  :Smile:

----------


## Verlaine

> Ce qui serait top c'est que Verlaine, tu arrives à "passer" trois sacs Ikea à Alicelovepets, ce qui m'éviterait de courir en chercher ce soir.
> J'irais ce week end de toute façon acheter le stock prévu avec TROCA


Voilà, Lilly1982 vient de partir de chez moi avec 5 sacs Ikéa et a aussi failli embarquer mon avatar, et quelques-uns de mes autres chats... Vilaine va!  :: 
Je lui souhaite bon courage pour le périple qui l'attend ainsi qu'aux autres personnes aidant pour les sorties de fourrière.

Je suis très triste pour la perle noire, si près de sa nouvelle vie.  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ben moi j aimerai bien mais pas de nouvelles......


Un MP peut être? Il y a peut être un souci de saisie du numéro ou une grosse journée pr la personne ce jour?

----------


## SarahC

> C'est rectifié.
> 
> Pas d'autres sortants alors ?


Pas encore... Les chats sont sortis, le chat chez le véto aussi, vient d'avoir un message, pas encore gagné pr lui, et demain, sortent 2 chats....

----------


## chatperlipopette

MP fait depuis hier

----------


## Lilly1982

> Voilà, Lilly1982 vient de partir de chez moi avec 5 sacs Ikéa et a aussi failli embarquer mon avatar, et quelques-uns de mes autres chats... Vilaine va! 
> Je lui souhaite bon courage pour le périple qui l'attend ainsi qu'aux autres personnes aidant pour les sorties de fourrière.
> 
> Je suis très triste pour la perle noire, si près de sa nouvelle vie.


Même pas vrai j'ai pas voulu kidnapper tes chats.  :: 

De toute façon, j'aime pas les câlins, les ronrons et les miaou  ::

----------


## invite 17

des petites photos des sortants ?

----------


## Lilly1982

> des petites photos des sortants ?


Alicelovepets s'en charge. J'ai réussi à en voir 2 sur les 4. 1 noire, la plus grande, très jolie qui venait contre la grille et qui nous regardait avec ses grands yeux si beaux (la plus petite se cachait derrière elle). Et 1 tigré (ou tabby, je ne connais pas le nom des motifs :: ) bavard comme pas deux, avec un regard qui m'a chaviré.  ::

----------


## invite 17

sur les conseils de Lynt, je modifie la répartition du reste de mon don soit 50 €.

j'avais décider de les affecter aux cinq chats noirs restant ( 10 € chacun ).

je le reparti donc comme suit 2 fois 25 euros à deux chats en urgence et restant encore a sortir. 

désolée pour le mic mac  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon j'ai eu Sakky au tel, je sors le 32 et soit la 18 soit la 13 si ils sont dans la même fourrière. Dites moi dès que vous pouvez que je fasse la résa.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah oui j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il faut une FA DE QUARANTAINE car Sakky n'a pas les conditions idéales pour la faire.

----------


## pluche75

Le n° 14 est bien arrivé à la maison. J'ai eu droit aux câlins, aux ronrons et même au bidou  ::

----------


## lynt

Je pense que 13 et 32 sont du même endroit, à confirmer. On n'a plus rien en stock en Fa quarantaine :

*RECAP FA**

- Fina_flora : Fa de transit jusqu'au 15 janvier maxi (91) [pas là le we du 14-15 janvier]
- Pluche75 : FA quarantaine pour Handi'Cats - pourrait prendre en quarantaine un deuxième chat du même endroit (n°32 ?); délai de quarantaine extensible (91)
- Sakky26200 : FALD pour un ou deux chats - piste Chaperlipopette (26)


RECAP ASSOC

- La Patte de l'Espoir : a besoin de FALD ou de FA pour deux mois en RP pour envisager de sortir d'autres chats.


 Il faut d'urgence une ou deux FA de quarantaine pour deux chats svp pour une sortie demain 

Je crois qu'on avait dit qu'à la rigueur Pluche pouvait faire la quarantaine du 32 (si ça lui convient bien-sûr), il nous faudrait quelqu'un pour l'autre chat sachant qu'on n'est pas sûr que le n°13 puisse sortir si pas d'identification possible, par contre la 18 pourrait sortir donc deux FA seraient nécessaires de toute façon. 
après suivant les chats sortants, faut voir pour les covoits, si les chats peuvent profiter d'un covoit existant ou s'il faut monter un truc en urgence.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 32 a besoin de soins à mon avis et de toute façon il faut une quarantaine pour au moins 15 jours. Je fais la demande de co-voit de suite.

Qui peut me confirmer à savoir qui se trouve dans la même fourrière que le 32 ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est fait : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...030#post912030

Si pas trouvé avant il y a RP/GRENOBLE le 01/02 donc une FA de 3 semaines maxi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Demain je ne pourrais pas faire la RESA car je suis absente et ne pourrais pas me connecter donc c'est maintenant ou jamais.

----------


## lynt

Je pensais plus au covoit fourrière FA, est-ce qu'on a quelqu'un qui sort des chats sur les deux endroits demain ?

----------


## lynt

Appelle SarahC, y'a qu'elle qui pourra te donner les renseignements que tu cherches.

----------


## Verlaine

> Le n° 14 est bien arrivé à la maison. J'ai eu droit aux câlins, aux ronrons et même au bidou


Ah oui quand même! Quelle merveille ce chat!  :: 
Vivement les photos des autres chanceux du jour.

Qui peut pointer les chats sans solution, je m'y perds.  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est bien 13 et 32 au même endroit, vu que 14 était au même endroit que 32 (et c'est logique d'après la présentation des listes). Après, il faut les infos de SarahC à savoir si une réservation est toujours possible samedi matin que ce soit pour le blanc ou pour la 13 (ou la 18 à défaut).

----------


## lynt

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

Chats de la semaine passée, certains caractères (et âges?) ont évolué:

4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Chats de la semaine passée (2ème lieu):

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA PREMIÈRE LISTE:**

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

LES NOUVEAUX DE LA DEUXIEME LISTE:

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## lynt

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS*

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour deux chats pas encore réservés de la liste (vendredi soir) - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu

TOTAL : 525 

Qui suit ? 


*

----------


## gueguee

Voic quelques photos des louloux que j'ai co-voituré ce soir...  :Smile: 

Je dirais le n°5 ou le n°6...



Et vice-versa...



Dans la pénombre, on voit mal mais ce loulou nous fait un regard de Monsieur CHAT  :Smile:

----------


## gueguee

Nous avons ensuite les deux petits noirs, adorable MEME SI NOIR!!!!!!!!!  :: 
Difficile de les prendre car gesticulait tout le temps...
Pour poser des numéros, ce sont le 1 et le 2...

----------


## CathyMini

Merci, c'est si bon de les voir  ::  
Je souhaite une issue heureuse à ceux qui attendent leur tour...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon ben pas de nouvelles ni d'une FA quarantaine ni de savoir s'ils sont dans la même fourrière.....j'aurai pu en sauver 2....

----------


## Alicelovespets

Coucou,
1, 2, 5 et 6 sont bien arrivés chez moi. Les deux noires sont adorables, la plus grande est très très câline et protège la petite plus timide (qui semble avoir moins de 6mois) elles ont toutes les deux la respiration un peu sifflante et le nez pris par le coryza.
Le 5 a un regard de lover comme le confirme bien Lilly c'est lui la première photo de gueguee, il est un peu peureux mais il se laisse amadouer par des caresses  ::  le 6 est plus craintif et s'est mis sous une armoire mais pas du tout agressif.
Par contre aucun a bu ni mangé pour l'instant... J'ai fait des photos avec mon tel mais je n'ai pas réussi à les mettre, lilly tu veux bien les mettre ?
Je les confie demain à flokelo.
Je croise les doigts pour les autres !!

----------


## Lilly1982

mon namoureux  ::  :

----------


## SarahC

> Bon j'ai eu Sakky au tel, je sors le 32 et soit la 18 soit la 13 si ils sont dans la même fourrière. Dites moi dès que vous pouvez que je fasse la résa.


Je découvre ton message une fois rentrée, car comme je le disais, je n'étais pas là le vendredi soir, et pas svt le vendredi soir d'ailleurs.



> Dc si qqn, voire 2 personnes sont dispo, faire  signe ici, ou directement à Flokelo, car Venise n'est pas là ce soir,  moi non plus, et suis ds un lieu qui ne me permettra pas de sortir mon  tél comme une gourde, certains endroits ne s'y prête pas!


Tu as eu mon fichier Excel hier ou pas?
13, 19, et 32 sont du même endroit.
Heliums sort des chats demain matin de cet endroit là.
Les autres sont dans l'autre endroit.
Vu l'heure, je ne sais pas quoi faire, ni où les mettre.
Si c le 32, Heliums peut le rapprocher du véto habituel, mais il faut la prévenir et voir si l'ex FA de la chatte de Jellyjen peut le stocker.
Pr les autres, 2, je ne sais pas chez qui les mettre, s'il reste des FA de dispo.
Dc soit 2 quarantaines séparées, soit je ne sais pas, car la FA de Jelly en accueille déjà par ailleurs, et 2 ça fera trop.
Du coup je ne sais que dire.... Ah part te passer à tout hasard le tel de Heliums par mail.

----------


## SarahC

Il a le nez noir?

----------


## SarahC

> Bon ben pas de nouvelles ni d'une FA quarantaine ni de savoir s'ils sont dans la même fourrière.....j'aurai pu en sauver 2....


Tu as eu ce fichier Excel hier ou pas, je suis perplexe là?

----------


## SarahC

> Coucou,
> 1, 2, 5 et 6 sont bien arrivés chez moi. Les deux noires sont adorables, la plus grande est très très câline et protège la petite plus timide (qui semble avoir moins de 6mois) elles ont toutes les deux la respiration un peu sifflante et le nez pris par le coryza.
> Le 5 a un regard de lover comme le confirme bien Lilly c'est lui la première photo de gueguee, il est un peu peureux mais il se laisse amadouer par des caresses  le 6 est plus craintif et s'est mis sous une armoire mais pas du tout agressif.
> Par contre aucun a bu ni mangé pour l'instant... J'ai fait des photos avec mon tel mais je n'ai pas réussi à les mettre, lilly tu veux bien les mettre ?
> Je les confie demain à flokelo.
> Je croise les doigts pour les autres !!


Ont ils mangé depuis? Tu leur as mis des pâtés? Car parfois ils ne sentent rien qd bourrés de coryza, et les croquettes ont peu de succès ds ce cas.

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)_*

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *

**Les plus anciens de la liste sont:
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble**

*****

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *

La plus ancienne de la liste est:
13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive* *

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*

----------


## SarahC

> Bon j'ai eu Sakky au tel, je sors le 32 et soit la 18 soit la 13 si ils sont dans la même fourrière. Dites moi dès que vous pouvez que je fasse la résa.


*Je te renvoie les détails* au cas où, et *si qqn nous lit nous avons besoin d'une FA de quarantaine de toute urgence sur la RP!

**Rappel, concerne chats du lot:**
**
Là où est allée Gueguee ce jour
**
* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *
**
**18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
Là où va Heliums ce matin

La plus ancienne de la liste est:

13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive* 
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie* *
*

----------


## SarahC

> Les deux noires sont adorables, la plus grande est très très câline et protège la petite plus timide (qui semble avoir moins de 6mois) elles ont toutes les deux la respiration un peu sifflante et le nez pris par le coryza.


Fort possible que ce soit sa maman, et en tout cas, du même endroit, ça ct confirmé par la fourrière.
C'est bien qu'elles soient sorties ensemble et qu'elles fassent au moins leur quarantaine ensemble.
Allez, qui craquerait pour 2 perles noires pour le prix d'une?!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Lily, on te met une option dessus???  ::  ::  :: 

mon namoureux  ::  :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa effectuée pour la 13 et la 32. SarahC je t'ai envoyé un mail. FA quarantaine trouvé pour les 2 au même endroit. J'ai eu Hélliums au tel à l'instant. Logiquement c'est tout bon.....j'attends confirmation de leurs sorties.

----------


## Lilly1982

> Résa effectuée pour la 13 et la 32. SarahC je t'ai envoyé un mail. FA quarantaine trouvé pour les 2 au même endroit. J'ai eu Hélliums au tel à l'instant. Logiquement c'est tout bon.....j'attends confirmation de leurs sorties.


Je suis heureuse de le lire.  :: J'attends des nouvelles avec impatience




> Lily, on te met une option dessus??? 
> 
> mon namoureux  :



Si seulement je pouvais...  :: 

Mais ma lapine n'est pas prête à accueillir un copain...  :: 

Et de toute façon, même pas vrai je passe pas mon temps à regarder sa photo au ptit père avec ses yeux qui me font éclater le coeur  :: 

 ::

----------


## banzai

*Rappel, concerne chats du lot:**
**
Là où est allée Gueguee ce jour
**
* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *
**
**18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

**DONNER LUI SA CHANCE PAUVRE LOUTTE !!!!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je veux bien la sortir cette pépette mais il me faut une FALD pour elle.

----------


## Alicelovespets

> Résa effectuée pour la 13 et la 32. SarahC je t'ai envoyé un mail. FA quarantaine trouvé pour les 2 au même endroit. J'ai eu Hélliums au tel à l'instant. Logiquement c'est tout bon.....j'attends confirmation de leurs sorties.


Super nouvelle !!!  :: 

Flokelo est passée. Elle m'a apporté de la patée et des antibios pour le coryza des noirs. Elle a pris celui aux poils mi-longs car il n'avait rien mangé de la nuit et il avait l'air d'avoir du mal à respirer.
L'amoureux de Lilly se détend progressivement, il n'a pas l'air malade et a mangé cette nuit. Il a ronronné ce matin quand je l'ai caressé et s'est frotté la tête contre mes doigts  ::  sans sortir de sa cachette mais c'est déjà super.
La petite noire aussi commence à sortir de sa cachette et se laisser approcher. Elle a adoré la patée ^^ elle a les yeux qui coulent un peu mais semble bien. La plus grande est toujours aussi câline, mais elle est maigre et ne mange pas beaucoup, elle semble avoir un plus gros coryza que la petite car sa respiration fait plus de bruit et qu'elle mange moins.
J'essaierai de faire de meilleures photos demain et je vous tiendrais au courant de leur évolution, mais en tout cas ils sont adorables  ::

----------


## invite 17

ils sont tous superbes  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Samedi matin, je "stocke" la minette de Jellyjen jusqu'à ce qu'elle aille prendre son train. *Et le soir je vais chez des amis à Saint Quentin en Yvelines au cas où il y ait un minou à emmener là bas samedi.*


La soirée étant annulée, je ne vais plus à Saint Quentin ce soir, désolée

----------


## lynt

Super pour 13 et 32 c'est un petit miracle que tout ait réussi à si bien se goupiller en si peu de temps  :: 

J'ai du coup réaffecté les  2 X 25 de dons d'invite 17 à ces deux chats puisqu'ils sont ceux qui correspondent aux critères ! Merciiiii Chaperlipopette, merci à ta super FA quarantaine au pied levé, merci à celles qui ont rendu ça possible dans l'ombre, je suis hyper heureuse pour ces deux chats sortant in extremis !  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS*

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu

TOTAL : 525 

Qui suit ? 

*

----------


## banzai

> Je veux bien la sortir cette pépette mais il me faut une FALD pour elle.


je sais chaperlipopette , je suis impuissante là
*CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *

La plus ancienne de la liste est:
13) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive
Mais pas agressive* *

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
*
32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans, un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie*  

il en reste deux sur cet endroit

----------


## chatperlipopette

Complément d'infos après appel de la fourrière : Je fais sortir le 32 à l'instant autrement il fallait attendre lundi pour sortie avec tests ( je me fous des tests ) et je pense que plus vite il verra un véto mieux ce sera pour lui. Je prendrais en charge les tests + tard.
En revanche la 13 ne peux pas sortir de suite ( absence du véto ), est-ce que qqun est dispo en début d'aprem lundi 9/01 pour aller la chercher ? Il faudra à ce moment là que je le sache pour confirmer auprès de la fourrière.

----------


## pluche75

> Il a le nez noir?


Le nez rose foncé bordé de noir

----------


## Calymone

Merci infiniment Pluche, pour ces belles photos, niveau santé, tout va bien ? Il n'éternue pas, ca va ?

Je suis contente qu'il soit sorti, et d'avoir eu des nouvelles très rapide par vous, les filles. Merci à toutes !!

PS : le loulou s'appèlera Arween !!

----------


## Lusiole

> *QUESTION... QUI fait ce trajet?* - VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris-St Dizier à 17h35 (gare de l'est). *MERCI*


Je tombe un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais je en fais pas ce trajet le 13, je le faisais hier, il y a eu un problème de copie... Donc ne pas recopier ce covoit pour la semaine prochaine !

----------


## pluche75

> Merci infiniment Pluche, pour ces belles photos, niveau santé, tout va bien ? Il n'éternue pas, ca va ?
> 
> Je suis contente qu'il soit sorti, et d'avoir eu des nouvelles très rapide par vous, les filles. Merci à toutes !!
> 
> PS : le loulou s'appèlera Arween !!


Pas d'éternuement pour le loulou. Il a eu droit à un bon brossage ce matin, il adore il a même donné son ventre. Il a mangé deux sachets fraicheur hier au soir, pas encore aujourd'hui. Il a dormi comme une loir toute la nuit sur le lit. et là il sieste

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelqu un pour aller chercher la minette n 13 lundi en debut d aprem ??

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est bon solution trouvee pour la minette lundi. le minou blanc va pas trop mal il est chez sa fa de quarantaine.

----------


## SarahC

*Super! 2 de plus, ça relève du miracle! Merci!*  :: 

*Je passe pr remettre la liste en ligne:*

  :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette  mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne  semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de  respecter les consignes    données)_*

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *

**Les plus anciens de la liste sont:
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble**

*****

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
(sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 

**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

----------


## mariecaro

bonne année et santé à vous tous et toutes ainsi qu'à nos petits amis...(calins)
cotrain possibleen tgv sur rp-est(lorraine tgv,strasbourg) qd je suis libre et,selon vos besoins  frais max(30e billets chats et supplements tgv)...comme je suis sur metz je dois me rappatrier à l'aller et au retour d'où svt journée prise par deplacement!!!
 :: svp pensez à ceux qui restent,merci pour eux!!!!!!!

----------


## Rinou

Comment va le chat qui a reçu une tranfusion ?
Pourrais-je avoir des infos sur la façon dont ça se passe pour un félin donneur (anesthésie ou pas, quantité de sang prélevée, etc ...).
Faut-il connaître son groupe sanguin avant (A, B ou AB) ?
Depuis combien de temps maxi faut-il qu'il ait été vacciné ?

----------


## Lady92

De ce que je sais le minou n est plus chez le veto et la transfusion a bien ete faite... Ce week--end sera decisif, s il le passe il a de grandes chances de s en sortir... Ses bienfaitrices viendront vous en dire plus...
Pour le donneur Gueguee pourra surement en dire plus aussi car son minou a deja ete donneur!

----------


## lynt

Encore 5 chats noir sur la sellette... Et une liste de l'endroit n°1 toujours bien pleine, 9 chats... Ils ont besoin de familles d'accueil, de dons pour aider les assoc à les sortir. Svp n'attendons pas mardi pour faire quelque chose pour eux, avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle liste, ces chats ne seront peut-être plus là mardi  ::  Il faut les réserver le plus tôt possible ! 

*FA, donateurs, assoc, ces chats comptent sur nous !!! Qui peut proposer quelque chose pour l'un de ces minous ?*

----------


## pluche75

Arween est un amour de chat, n'hésitez pas à les aider, même FA quarantaine !!

----------


## Lilly1982

Même pas 48h qu'il est sorti, il est déjà si à l'aise.  ::

----------


## banzai

:: *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:**

19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
toute seule , petite loutte jeune
*

----------


## StéphanieR

Pour accueillir (voire adopter) un chat, quelles sont les conditions ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Pour accueillir (voire adopter) un chat, quelles sont les conditions ?
> Merci


Stéphanie, vous pouvez devenir FA pour un chat voire en adopter un pour lui sauver la vie, sous couvert d'une association qui suit le chat et qui prend en charge les soins véteninaires. De quel région etes vous? Pourriez vous me donner votre adresse mail en mp?

----------


## Lady92

J espere que ca va aller pour lui... J adore les siam a tete foncee qui me rappelle l adorable minette de ma grand mere... Alors ici, les 18 habitants de la maisonnee lui envoyons plein de bonnes ondes pour qu il se batte et s en sorte...
Merci pour lui flokelo!
J espere que ton message sera entendu et que toi et les assos qui participent a ces SOS pourront obtenir plus d aide a l avenir.

----------


## Lady92

Kevin93, present sur Rescue, m a fait don hier de 2 paniers chats en plastique pour les chats de fourrieres. Bien pratiques pour les quarantaines! 
Alors si une asso participant aux sauvetages fourriere est interessee, merci de me le faire savoir...
Merci encore Kevin!

----------


## mistigrette

> *
> 16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 
> 
> 18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
> (sortante le 6, à réserver le 5 si sortie prévue le 6)
>  Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 
> *




ces 2 minettes cherchent elles toujours une asso ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui Mistigrette, ces 2 là n ont pas l ombre d'une piste  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> Oui Mistigrette, ces 2 là n ont pas l ombre d'une piste


je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages de ce sos, peut être la réponse y est déjà mais peut on connaître leur date de sortie ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Mistigrette,mp envoyé

----------


## mistigrette

j'appelle l'endroit où elles se trouvent demain.
puis je avoir leur num de registre en mp ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> j'appelle l'endroit où elles se trouvent demain.
> puis je avoir leur num de registre en mp ?


MERCI MISTIGRETTE
mp envoyé

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette  mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne  semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de  respecter les consignes    données)_*

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *

**Les plus anciens de la liste sont:
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble**

*****

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 
Une piste: Mistigrette?

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 
Une piste: Mistigrette?

**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*

*MERCI DE CONTINUER A VOUS MOBILISER POUR CES CHATS EN TRÈS GRANDE URGENCE
NE VOUS FIEZ PAS AU CARACTÈRE DES CHATS DONNé EN FOURRIÈRE, LES 3/4 DU TEMPS LES DÉCRITS COMME CRAINTIFS SONT JUSTE UN PEU TIMIDES ET AVEC UN PEU DE PATIENCE ...
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS 
MANIFESTEZ VOUS ET SAUVEZ LES*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Pour ceux qui hesitent, consultez ce post et voyez ce que deviennent nos "terreurs" de fourrière juste avec un peu de patience
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages
Et pour ceux qui ne sont toujours pas convaincus, sachez que vous pouvez aussi indirectement sauver un chat de fourrière en libérant une place de FA pour les  associations qui participent à ces sauvetages.
Il vous sera alors confié un chat "sain", ayant fait sa quarantaine et dont le reel caractère est défini

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Pour accueillir (voire adopter) un chat, quelles sont les conditions ?
> Merci


formulaire envoyé

----------


## banzai

merçi mistigrette  :: 

allez il en reste  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Après une longue discussion avec mon Zhomme (environ 45 secondes  :: ), Je me propose pour être FA de transit. De quelques heures à 2 - 3 jours. Je n'ai qu'une toute petite salle de bains (Venise n'est pas en Italie peut en témoigner).

Au pire, je peux essayer de remonter la porte de mon salon ce qui ferait l'entrée, la cuisine et la salle de bains.

Je remplit le formulaire FA et le renvoie à SarahC. 

J'espère que ça pourra aider un tout petit peu  ::

----------


## TROCA

*BRAVO LES FILLES POUR CES SORTIES . MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS AUX CO VOITUREUSES AUX FA* .
*Les choses ne semblaient pourtant pas très bien engagées au départ mais grâce à la belle coordination entre toutes VOICI LE RESULAT EN PHOTOS §
Tous des beautés ! Le 14 une merveille qui devrait trouver un adoptant, les petites noires une pure beauté aussi ainsi que les tigrés.
QUE DU BONHEUR DE LES VOIR SORTIS D' AFFAIRE même si le pronostic est réservé malheureusement pour certains. Une grosse pensée pour ces derniers en espérant qu'ils vont passer le cap difficile .
UN GROS SERREMENT DE COEUR pour ceux qui restent et beaucoup de tristesse pour la petite n°3.
ON CONTINUE POUR CEUX QUI RESTENT !
Peut-on en avoir la liste ?

*

----------


## SarahC

Je vais clôturer ce sujet ce soir, en attendant de voir s'il peut encore évoluer.

Qui serait susceptible de suivre et de gérer (à plusieurs) la liste de la semaine prochaine, et encore au moins la suivante?

Perso, je jette l'éponge, pour diverses raisons, et ce n'est pas parce que l'on en sauve pas assez, mais je ne suis pas en mesure de continuer dans ces conditions là, c'est hors de questions.

Je ne suis pas la préposée aux SOS de banlieue parisienne, et j'ai encore recommencé l'année à emmener du boulot chez moi le WE car ai fait de la PA au travail.

J'ai accumulé trop de retard en me chargeant de choses qui ne mincombaient pas, et ai fait bcp trop depuis trop longtemps sous prétexte que "comme personne ne le fait".

Or, SarahC est devenu doucement mais sûrement le défouloir, le larbin, l'organisateur, et à la limite le "responsable" en bien comme en mal, de tout.

Donc mon avatar est destiné à ces personnes là.

Pour toutes les autres, qui représentent une majorité, je pense qu'on ne peut avancer qu'en "se donnant la main", et que rien ne doit reposer sur une seule personne, jamais.

J'ai tenté de déléguer de plus en plus, et cela marche plutôt pas mal, 2012 ira dans ce sens, car dans tous les cas je ne ferai plus jamais quoi que ce soit qui dépasse le rythme de quelqu'un de normalement constitué ici, c'est à dire que je n'irai plus ici en journée, sauf en cas pauses, rapides, et je ne passerai plus un soir complet ici, ni mes WE. 

Ca, on semble ne pas le comprendre depuis des mois, mais entre vendredi SOIR et mardi FIN DE JOURNEE, cela ne sert à rien de:
- m'appeler
- me faire un MP urgent
- un mail

Et en gros, ce n'est PAS pour cela qu'on peut se dire que je suis une pourriture... Je crois en faire LARGEMENT ASSEZ et TROP depuis TROP lgts pr TROP de choses que D'AUTRES pourraient faire.

Voilà, donc là, tout le monde m'a lu, je n'aurai pas une once de culpabilité si personne ne suit plus les SOS, car A PRIORI tout le monde souhaitait les sauvetages TOUT AUTANT QUE MOI, et il n'y a donc pas d'excuse pr ne pas faire comme cela fonctionnait jusque là, càd que chacun continue un peu, comme il l'a fait jusque là, formulaires, pointages, etc, etc.... Et le reste, je ne centralise plus. Et dans tous les cas, je ferai soit "une semaine sur 2", ou "tous les 15 jours", mais plus "toutes les semaines" 

Je reste "derrière", si besoin, mais là, terminé. Cela fait des semaines que je le dis, que j'y pense, mais là, cette semaine a été la semaine de trop, trop de catastrophes, trop de choses à gérer, encore X 1000 retards non réglés pendant mes congés, de la culpabilité à tout va envers les donateurs, envers les assocs, les chats, etc... Non, là, terminé, je ne suis pas un esclave de la PA. Faire des choses pour les chats est un fait mais à l'impossible nul n'est tenu, surtout qd d'autres pourraient vous délester mais pensent que vos épaules sont bien assez larges pr 2, 3, 4.... Ben non... 
*
Merci donc à tous les gens qui ont participé à ce SOS, TOUS,  toutes ces personnes (assoc, mais aussi FA, co-voitureurs, donateurs, diffuseurs) qui, je le rappelle, ont toutes  le même rôle, la même valeur, les mêmes buts, sauver des vies.*  ::  *Et merci aussi à ceux qui "auraient pu", mais pr qui cela n'a pas pu coller cette semaine pr X raisons....* 

Voilà, sur ce, on retourne à la fin de ce SOS....

----------


## SarahC

> *
> Peut-on en avoir la liste ?*


C'est à dire? 
Avoir des nouvelles des chats sortis?
Heliums, si elle me lit, avez vous fait des photos?

Pour ceux qui restent, je ne sais pas s'ils sont encore là.....

Et je ne sais pas encore si les chats qu'évoquait Mistigrette sont encore là....

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Après une longue discussion avec mon Zhomme (environ 45 secondes ), Je me propose pour être FA de transit. De quelques heures à 2 - 3 jours. Je n'ai qu'une toute petite salle de bains (Venise n'est pas en Italie peut en témoigner).
> 
> Au pire, je peux essayer de remonter la porte de mon salon ce qui ferait l'entrée, la cuisine et la salle de bains.
> 
> Je remplit le formulaire FA et le renvoie à SarahC. 
> 
> J'espère que ça pourra aider un tout petit peu


Merci bcp!!! Renvoie le à Venise pour cette semaine, avec moi en copie éventuellement.
Demande lui son mail par MP. Merci!

----------


## SarahC

A ce jour, nous en sommes là, avec 2 chats en attente de confirmation:

 :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette   mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne   semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de   respecter les consignes    données)_*

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *

**Les plus anciens de la liste sont:
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble**

*****

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide

16) femelle bleue et blanche 1 an sociable 
Une piste: Mistigrette?

18) femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue, ronde, sociable 
 Timide de prime abord, mais a eu un propriétaire "pas net", donc perturbée car a morflé 
Une piste: Mistigrette?

**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*

----------


## SarahC

Lily, MP envoyé avec adresse des destinataires du formulaire! Merci!

----------


## SarahC

*Je rappelle que selon Chatperlipopette, 2 chats sortent du même endroit que ce chat, CE JOUR, et ce petit pourrait donc ENFIN sortir de là; et ne pas rester le DERNIER de la liste emprisonné là-bas!!*

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*

----------


## banzai

ha mince !!!! j'ai encore wisley en accueil jusqu'à ce weeck si covoiturage ok
pas d'isolement pour un ado " taille " quéventuellement chaton de - de 3 mois

----------


## Lilly1982

> Lily, MP envoyé avec adresse des destinataires du formulaire! Merci!


Formulaire envoyé  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Formulaire envoyé


Formulaire reçu. Merci pour ta proposition tout aussi importante que les relais en transport en commun que tu as déjà effectués ce we

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Message de Mistigrette ce matin 
La 16 et la 18 seraient sorties de fourrière par le biais d'une autre association*

----------


## lynt

Envisage t-elle d'en sortir deux autres restants du coup ?  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

StephanieR
Je n ai pas recu votre formulaire FA. L avez vous bien reçu de notre part? il a été envoyé à votre adresse mail donnée en mp

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Envisage t-elle d'en sortir deux autres restants du coup ?


Lynt, je ne sais pas, elle ne me l a pas précisé dans son message  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Formulaire reçu. Merci pour ta proposition tout aussi importante que les relais en transport en commun que tu as déjà effectués ce we


De toute façon, il me reste qqs croquettes  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette   mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne   semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de   respecter les consignes    données)_*

TOUS LES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE ET HORS DELAI MAINTENANT!!!! A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...  

* ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 1:* :: *

**Les plus anciens de la liste sont:
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble**

*****

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide


**********************

 ::  *CHATS DE L'ENDROIT NUMERO 2:* :: *
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
*

----------


## banzai

:: 2 sociales et 3 timide 
quand ont voit ceux de sorti en photo y a pas de quoi s'inquiété ,meme pour " craintif " le contexte y fait et je les comprends

----------


## lynt

On peut malheureusement remarquer qu'il y a de moins en moins de vrais "craintifs" en fourrière, ce sont pour la plupart des chats abandonnés ou perdus qui n'attendent que de retrouver un nouveau foyer... Ils ont peur à la fourrière oui (je crois qu'à leur place, on serait tous effrayés là bas puis en sortant, d'être manipulés, baladés à droite à gauche, véto, covoit etc...) mais ils se détendent trop vite en sortant pour être de vrais chats à sociabiliser. Il y en a quand même hein mais c'est loin d'être la majorité de tous les chats taggués craintifs. Donnez-leur leur chance SVP ! Même un craintif ne mérite pas de mourir parce qu'il a peur...


Prenez le 7 et la 8 qui sont ensemble, il y a de fortes chances pour que lui soit un faux craintif juste effrayé par son nouvel environnement. J'ai eu plein de chats à la maison, hyper câlins, sociables, aucun n'aimait les étrangers, aucun n'aurait été taggué "sociable" dans un contexte de fourrière... Et les vôtres ?

SVP ne les laissez pas faire les frais de la nouvelle liste, il faut des *familles d'accueils pour ces chats*, des *dons pour aider les assoc* à les sortir pour assurer leurs soins  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *Message de Mistigrette ce matin 
> La 16 et la 18 seraient sorties de fourrière par le biais d'une autre association*


Ah....

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette    mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne    semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de    respecter les consignes    données)_*

A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...
**

*_15 et 19 sont les plus récemment arrivés sur la liste, tous les autres sont des "anciens". Mais peu importe, le critère c'est "faire de la place"!!

19 est dans l'endroit dans lequel est sorti ce jour le dernier chat de Chatperlipopette! Donc si quelqu'un se décide encore!!! 

_*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide**
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

J'ai remis tt le monde ensemble, car le 19 ne se voit pas bien. Il est SOCIABLE, je le précise, ce sont les commentaires des animaliers, sur place, pas les miens!
Timide, IMAGINEZ VOUS, là bas, ou votre chat, pour ne pas trop déborder! Fatalement, ils sont un peu stressés!!!! Ne les laissons pas pour ce motif là!

----------


## Heliums

> Heliums, si elle me lit, avez vous fait des photos?


 Hélas non, impossible de remettre la main sur l'appareil au moment crucial !  :Confused: 
Finalement retrouvé dans ma valise que je n'avais pas encore fini de vider depuis 2 semaines que nous sommes rentrés !

----------


## Lilly1982

En raison d'un drame personnel survenu ce matin, je ne pourrais malheureusement pas assurer de co-voit ni être FA de transit cette semaine.
Lilly1982

----------


## Rinou

Bon courage Lilly1982. ::

----------


## SarahC

> En raison d'un drame personnel survenu ce matin, je ne pourrais malheureusement pas assurer de co-voit ni être FA de transit cette semaine.
> Lilly1982


J'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave  ::  et si c'est le cas, de tout coeur avec vous....

----------


## SarahC

*Suite à un contact assoc av la fourrière qui faisait un point pr tt autre chose, ce chat là serait encore présent:*

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

Il y a peut être eu une confusion av les autres noirs et blancs qui ne devaient plus être sur la liste.

Heliums, vous me confirmez en avoir sorti un samedi?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, ou un autre, ce chat là repart en urgence! 
*

----------


## banzai

On peut malheureusement remarquer qu'il y a de moins en moins de vrais "craintifs" en fourrière, ce sont pour la plupart des chats abandonnés ou perdus qui n'attendent que de retrouver un nouveau foyer... Ils ont peur à la fourrière oui (je crois qu'à leur place, on serait tous effrayés là bas puis en sortant, d'être manipulés, baladés à droite à gauche, véto, covoit etc...)

ton bilan est malheureusement vrai ,s'il m'arrivait quelques choses ,certains des miens ne seraient meme pas dans la listes
car mon fils a déjà bien du mal à carréssé les derniers arrivées et mes anciennes sauvages qui ne voyent que par moi

aidez  les y a du noir , brun tabby et roux jeune adulte , pas malade

----------


## Mistouflette

*Bon, personne pour le petit 19 ?           plus que très peu de temps pour le sortir aujourd'hu*i  ::

----------


## Lady92

Bon courage Lilly

----------


## banzai

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*

A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...
**

*_15 et 19 sont les plus récemment arrivés sur la liste, tous les autres sont des "anciens". Mais peu importe, le critère c'est "faire de la place"!!

19 est dans l'endroit dans lequel est sorti ce jour le dernier chat de Chatperlipopette! Donc si quelqu'un se décide encore!!! 

_*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide**
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

 :: 9 sans solutions , c'est demain

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Apparemment ta FA a un male noir et blanc dont le N° de registre correspond à celui qui était sous perf et annoncé comme dcd par la fourrière  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS*

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu

TOTAL : 525 

Qui suit ? 

*

----------


## lynt

Peut-être ouvrir un topic d'appel à dons spécifique pour tes malades flokelo ?

----------


## dominobis

"flokelo", je vous ai envoyé 2 messages personnels cet après-midi mais ils n'apparaissent pas dans mes " messages envoyés" ... les avez-vous reçus ? Je vous y annonçais mon intention de faire un don de 50 euros, à vous ou à une association impliquée dans ce sauvetage pour aider un "noirchon" ou un chat mal en point. Cela correspond à la somme que j'envisageais de dépenser pour mon trajet de "co trainage" Marseille / Avignon A/R. Cordialement, Andréa

----------


## dominobis

... Du coup je ne sais pas si cette somme doit s'additionner à celle du récapitulatif de "Venise" .

----------


## lynt

*Tout à fait, merci Dominobis  Désirez-vous un reçu fiscal ?

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS*

* merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
50 (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu si possible

TOTAL : 575 

Qui suit ? 
*

----------


## dominobis

Pas nécessairement. ::

----------


## banzai

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza  demain il faut qu'il soit sortant sinon ça risque d'etre chaud pour lui et son état sera dur à r'attrapé !!!!
une assoc et fa*  ::

----------


## lynt

J'ai rien compris à l'affaire, j'avais cru comprendre par les posts du dessus que le chat était déjà sorti et chez une FA de flokelo  ::  Il y aurait un autre chat noir et blanc encore sur la liste et il y a eu échange entre les deux c'est ça ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> J'ai rien compris à l'affaire, j'avais cru comprendre par les posts du dessus que le chat était déjà sorti et chez une FA de flokelo  Il y aurait un autre chat noir et blanc encore sur la liste et il y a eu échange entre les deux c'est ça ?


Il y avait 3 chats N§B en fourrière: le 21, 24, et 30. Je passe les péripéties, mais en fait, le 21 est bien dcd et le 30 qui devait l être, était bien vivant   ::  . Flokelo a donc pris le 30 en urgence sous perf laissant le 24 plus en forme sur place.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les explications, tous les chats entre 20 et 30 sortis de la liste très tôt n'ont donc pas trouvés de solution en interne finalement... Certains y sont restés (au moins le 21).
Le pépère de 3 ans est sorti, il reste donc celui de 5 ans...
S'ils ne s'en sortent pas avec les n&b, on risque d'avoir des surprises avec les noirs  :: .

Qui pour le pauvre loulou malade alors ?  ::   :: 

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

*

----------


## floriane_triskell

+15 € pour moi , pas forcément de reçu mais si on peut envoyer par paypal ça m'arrange  :Smile:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES DONS***
*
** merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 
*_
25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5 par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
50 (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu si possible
15 E (Flriane) reçu fiscal pas nécessaire mais paypal préféré_  :: _

TOTAL : 590 


_

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*

A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...
**

*_15 et 19 sont les plus récemment arrivés sur la liste, tous les autres sont des "anciens". Mais peu importe, le critère c'est "faire de la place"!!

19 est dans l'endroit dans lequel est sorti ce jour le dernier chat de Chatperlipopette! Donc si quelqu'un se décide encore!!! 

_*
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide**
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

 :: 9 sans solutions , c'est demain

----------


## invite 17

ils auront pas le droit a une deuxieme semaine ? puisque beaucoup de chats sont sortis

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> ils auront pas le droit a une deuxieme semaine ? puisque beaucoup de chats sont sortis


On n en a aucune idée Invite17.Tout dépend de l état sanitaire des chats et du nombre d'entrées. Le vétérinaire passe demain et la liste (avec des anciens peut être, et avec des nouveaux, c'est sur) nous sera communiquée après son passage  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles des sortants : minou 32 = qualifie de lunatique. apparemment non bien sociable. gros coryza il ne s alimente pas mais sa FA s en ocuppe le temps que les antibios fassent effet. Il est sortit samedi.
La minette numero 13 est sortit aujourd hui. elle va bien. Photos demain matin.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci a la personne qui la pris en charge a sa sortie et merci a la FA de quarantaine de prendre soin d eux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici les photos de la minette N°13 à sa sortie de fourrière

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement pas de photos pour le moment du minou blanc soit disant lunatique. ( n°32 )

----------


## banzai

merçi à toi , tu fais beaucoup
allez 9 ont est " mardi " c'est aujourd'hui !!!!!!! demain ce sera plus dur

----------


## Rinou

> Voici les photos de la minette N°13 à sa sortie de fourrière


Elle est très jolie cette minette !
C'est malheureux à dire, mais je suis sûre que plus de chats seraient sauvés si on avait leur photo.
Un regard, une expression peut décider qqn à se lancer pour être FA, voir pour adopter.
Ragardez jellyjen qui avait craqué sur Cassidy. C'était elle et personne d'autre qu'elle voulait car le regard de cette puce l'avait complètement chamboulé.

----------


## banzai

:: c'est clair

----------


## Rinou

Est-ce qu'il faut juste qu'une bonne âme se rende à la fourrière pour en avoir ?
Car je pourrai peut-être en faire samedi matin dans une des deux (détails en MP si besoin).

----------


## banzai

se sera toujours ça pour la nouvelle liste et ceux qui resteront ,merçi à toi 
*19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
* ::  il a pas 1 an , pas noir , et sociable,          une assoc svp  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

[QUOTE=Venise nest pas en Italie;916935]*RECAP DES DONS***
*
** merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 
*_
25 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50 € (Lynt) - avec reçu
25 € (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10 € (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35 € (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30 € (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100 € (TROCA) - avec reçu
10 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 € (minichina) - sans reçu  Pour la n°13 de Charperlipopette
20 € (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 € (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20 € (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90 € (Invite 17) dont 40€ à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25€ chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20 € (Lorris) 5€ par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
50€ (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu si possible
15 E (Flriane) reçu fiscal pas nécessaire mais paypal préféré_  :: _

TOTAL : 590 €

_

----------


## SarahC

> Malheureusement pas de photos pour le moment du minou blanc soit disant lunatique. ( n°32 )


La FA peut elle demander à sa fille, son voisin, un ami, de faire des photos, j'en ai besoin pour répartir les dons, et pour que l'on ait des nouvelles et des têtes à associer aux numéros, merci!
Je pense que l'on peut trouver, sinon, Venise, tu peux y aller directement?? Ou je chercherai qui pourra. Je m'en occupe.

----------


## SarahC

*Je range la liste, car nous sommes mardi....

Je saurai via mes contacts qui est encore là ou pas.

La nouvelle liste sera postée ce soir; qui parmi vous s'engage à la suivre et à la gérer comme je l'ai fait jusque là?

**Merci par avance, j'ai indiqué hier qu'il me fallait des "relais", en gros, c'est JUSTE pareil que toutes les semaines, mais avec "bcp moins" de SarahC dedans.**Je ne la poste pas sans garantie, d'autres le feront sinon, peu importe, j'ai fait ma part, et plus que cela, je souhaite juste faire cela à un rythme normal, pour ma vie privée, et pour mon travail que j'ai largement assez rogné pour la PA. Merci.*

----------


## SarahC

*Pour factures et photos, merci aux assocs de poster des photos et des nouvelles au plus vite, et de ne mettre en ligne que la facture sur laquelle auront été ôtées les coordonnées vétérinaires.*

*Concernant le pointage des dons, il se fera fin de semaine, donc factures avant, si factures il y a.

**Et qd il n'y en a pas, on partira sur la base d'estimations, sur tarif castration, stéril, etc, bref, comme d'hab.*

----------


## SarahC

*C'était donc le dernier point concernant:*

 :: * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS!* *
*_(merci de remettre cette  mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne  semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de  respecter les consignes données)_*

A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER D'ICI LA...
**
**
4) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 

7) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
8) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble
En fin de coryza

9) femelle 2 ans noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

10) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
11) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

15) mâle noir 1 an à peine timide**
**
19) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*

*24) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

----------


## SarahC

*Qui peut faire un MP à Andross afin que l'on fasse sauter la mention en rouge? Merci!*
*Merci de reporter les bons pseudos avec tous les détails,* *car pour le pointage, 2 semaines après, on ne retrouve plus les gens, je pense au don de Floriane notamment.*


*Je quitte le net, ma pause s'achève.*

*RECAP DES DONS*****
*
** merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 
*_
25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu
50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
35  (Mirabelle94)- sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
100  (TROCA) - avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (minichina) - sans reçu Pour la n°13 de Charperlipopette
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible
90  (Invite 17) dont 40 à répartir entre 1 et 2 et 25 chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible
20  (Lorris) 5  par chat pour 1, 2, 3 et 4 - avec reçu
50  (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu si possible
15  (Flriane) reçu fiscal pas nécessaire mais paypal préféré_  :: _

TOTAL : 590 _

----------


## gueguee

Je pourrais "suivre" le nouveau SOS... Mais je n'ai pas de contact dans la PA...
Donc je ne sais pas en quoi je pourrais aider... 
Mais accès à internet tous les midis de 12h30 à 14h... Ainsi que le soir à partir de 18h30 ... Jusqu'à tard s'il le faut...
Et dispo sur tel toute la journée...
Voilà si jamais je peux aider... Quelques personnes sur Rescue ont mon numéro sinon je le donne en MP...
Je peux au moins organiser "stratégiquement" les sorties de fourrière et les co-voit de ce week end si j'ai les infos...
Voilà...

----------


## SarahC

Merci pr cette première réponse.

En gros, là, j'ai la liste, je la poste, mais tout le monde s'investit, car tout le monde le peut, et surtout qd c'est virtuel.

Càd "juste comme d'hab", mais en se disant que l'on ne vient pas par hasard de temps en temps, mais qu'on dit en gros, "ok, je suis là cette semaine pr faire des récaps, répondre aux gens, etc".

En gros, pour me délester au maximum afin que je ne sois plus obligée de suivre de A à Z, sachant que c'est valable aussi pour tenter d'organiser des trucs, qd urgents, co-voit, par exemple.

Dc en gros, je poste la liste, mais derrière je ne suis pas le SAV, je ne gère pas tout, et tout le monde fait "un peu".

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *Je range la liste, car nous sommes mardi....
> 
> Je saurai via mes contacts qui est encore là ou pas.
> 
> La nouvelle liste sera postée ce soir; qui parmi vous s'engage à la suivre et à la gérer comme je l'ai fait jusque là?
> 
> **Merci par avance, j'ai indiqué hier qu'il me fallait des "relais", en gros, c'est JUSTE pareil que toutes les semaines, mais avec "bcp moins" de SarahC dedans.**Je ne la poste pas sans garantie, d'autres le feront sinon, peu importe, j'ai fait ma part, et plus que cela, je souhaite juste faire cela à un rythme normal, pour ma vie privée, et pour mon travail que j'ai largement assez rogné pour la PA. Merci.*


Je suivrais aussi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

MP fait à Andross.

----------


## banzai

idem , je ferais au mieux meme si j'ai peine à pas voir beaucoup " ton crabe danseur apparaitre "  ::

----------


## Calymone

De mon côté, si y'a des modif' si les listes etc, comme je les reçoit, pour l'une des fourrières au moins, je peux poster, si y'a des nouveaux etc... Comme ca a été le cas la semaine dernière, et que je les ai misent à jour  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est aux assoc sortant les minous de gérer les covoits parce qu'elles ont toutes les info pour le faire ; n'importe qui lisant le topic ne sait pas exactement d'où part le chat, quand, dans quel état, où il ira, qui est la FA, les modalités de covoit etc. Des covoitureurs se proposent d'un côté, des assoc avec des besoins spécifiques qui les contactent, ils se mettent d'accord, les assoc postent ici ou dans un sujet connexe leurs demandes de covoiturages complémentaires et ça fonctionne très bien à mon avis. Gueguee s'est proposée comme "organisatrice / coordinatrice covoit sortie de fourrière", ça pourrait être une interlocutrice privilégiée vu qu'elle connaît son sujet mais en aucun cas on ne doit se retrouver avec une seule personne devant organiser toutes les sorties de chats, ce serait usant pour elle à la longue je pense.

Quant à moi, à part faire du secrétariat sur le post, je ne peux pas grand chose mais je continuerai à suivre tous ces minous et à aider de mon mieux  :Smile: .

----------


## banzai

mais en aucun cas on ne doit se retrouver avec une seule personne devant organiser toutes les sorties de chats, ce serait usant pour elle à la longue je pense.

*c'est bien pourquoi sarahc est usée*

----------


## Muriel P

Je ferais mon maximum pour être le plus présente possible cette semaine et aider aux récaps ou aux envois de formulaires. Quelques problèmes vétos me prennent beaucoup de temps ces jours-ci mais j'espère que ça va aller et que je pourrais être utile.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai également le formulaire donc je peux l'envoyer aussi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Désolé flokelo

RIP pépère

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je sais on aimerait tellement les voir heureux aupres d une famille.....il etait en hypothermie ?

----------


## invite 17

rip petit siam  ::  

desolée pour toi Flokelo

----------


## SarahC

> De mon côté, si y'a des modif' si les listes etc, comme je les reçoit, pour l'une des fourrières au moins, je peux poster, si y'a des nouveaux etc... Comme ca a été le cas la semaine dernière, et que je les ai misent à jour


Faudra juste que je t'explique comment poster selon infos reçues car les infos internes ne sont jms diffusées.

----------


## SarahC

> le siam est mort cette nuit
> 
> il n'aura pas eu l'ombre d'une caresse entre samedi et sa mort cette nuit...
> mort comme une merde dans sa cage chez le véto et personne pour au moins aller le caresser
> 
> la bonne nouvelle : le brun tabby s'est enfin mis à manger aujourd'hui, son coryza semble aller mieux du coup


Le souci c'est que les bonnes et les mauvaises nouvelles s'enchainent sans cesse dans ces SOS là, et il faut continuer, pour ceux qui restent.

Autre exemple de nouvelles, pour le coup, "surprenante"....

La numéro 3, de mémoire, ici présente ne serait pas morte... Allez comprendre......
Je ne cherche plus.

Et la nouvelle qq part encore plus surprenante est que le chat qui était avec les petits noirs et la noire de Catoune 13, de la liste de Noël.........
Réapparait sur les listes.... Soit planté par une assoc, soit bug généralisé de cerveaux pour ces deux cas.... Que dire.............

----------


## SarahC

*Un récap en ligne des promesses de dons sera fait dans les meilleurs délais, dès que nous aurons les factures en ligne, que je vous invite à poster au plus vite, ainsi que les nouvelles des derniers sortis, et photos, pour celles qui manquent encore à l'appel.*

J'en ai encore au moins 3 récents en retard, me permettre de prendre du recul servira aussi à gérer l'ingérable, et ne pas réitérer des choses laissées en attente pour certains SOS depuis septembre.... Je me demande bien comment rattraper cela... Ma foi, en déléguant ce que je faisais, et ce dès le nouveau SOS.... 

Je dois travailler ce soir pour un truc de boulot pour demain, je ne pourrais que passer, et demain, je ne passerai qu'en soirée.

Donc je ne suis pas "nulle part", je suis "pas loin", simplement, si on s'y met tous un peu, nous serons d'autant plus efficaces.

Je réfléchirai, quand j'aurai du temps, à comment dispatcher un max d'infos, à méditer!

*Bref.... Les SOS continuent au fil des semaines qui passent, quelques messages, récurrents, mais tristement vrais...

"Rhooo, tjs les mêmes SOS", ....mais pas tjs les mêmes vies
=> ils n'en ont qu'une, et nous quasiment les seuls à nous pencher sur leur sort. 

"Oh ben, ya encore des craintifs!"
Si c'était votre chat, vous pourriez aisément imaginer pourquoi ils ne sont pas tous décrits comme super top méga cool sociables dans ces lieux.... 

"Ah ben oui mais il/elle est banal, vieux, malade, etc.!"
Et si c'était votre vie, peu importe ce qui se passe, vous n'aimeriez pas qu'on la néglige pour votre couleur, votre âge, votre sexe, votre apparence physique, votre état de santé.... 

Toutes les assocs ne peuvent pas tous les prendre, certaines prennent des malades, certaines des vieux, certaines des flippés, certaines des noirs, etc...Ne leur reprochons pas d'aider comme ceci plutôt que comme cela, déjà, elles aident, et vu la tripoté d'assocs qui pourraient, et le ne font pas (je ne parle pas de celles qui ne peuvent pas), ma foi! 

Et c'est valable aussi pour tout lecteur, certains diffusent, certains sont mobiles en transport, d'autres en voiture, certains peuvent accueillir, d'autres faire un don, d'autres soutenir moralement, l'empathie, la solidarité, le travail d'équipe, c'est applicable à nous tous, et c'est POUR EUX SEULS que nous le faisons, alors si en plus cela se passe dans les meilleures conditions, comme le disait quelqu'un, ENSEMBLE ON PEUT FAIRE DES MIRACLES.... 

Alors on continue, cette semaine encore!*  :: 

*Pour le nouveau SOS, c'est par ici:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...449#post918449

----------


## SarahC

*Je propose que de suite les associations contactent par MP leurs donateurs selon ce PREMIER récap (je prends juste ce qui est indiqué, avec option + pour le chat Siam transfusé):*
*
Flokelo:
**
*_25  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
(je m'en charge, c'est un contact privé)_ *
*_50  (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu 
__10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pour 1, 2 avec reçu__
40  (Invite 17) dont 40  à répartir entre 1 et 2__ avec reçu_
_25  (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu_
_100  (TROCA) - avec reçu_ _(soins du Siam décédé)_
_____
*TOTAL: 250 *
*
**Chatperlipopette:* *

*_20  (minichina) - sans reçu Pour la n°13 de Charperlipopette_*
*_50  (Invite 17) 25  chacun pour n°13 et 32, sortants de la dernière minute - reçu si possible_
_____
*TOTAL: 70 *


*Calymone:**
*
_35  (Mirabelle94) - sans reçu_
_____
*TOTAL: 35 

**Calymone, as-tu un paypal?* _

15  (Floriane) reçu fiscal pas nécessaire mais paypal préféré_ _
Floriane, sans Paypal, ça irait aussi?_ _____
*SI OUI, TOTAL: 50 **


RECAP DES DONS EN ATTENTE:**
*_
__=> A reporter sur la semaine en cours!_ 

_50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour le 3 - pas besoin de reçu 
__10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 3 et 4 - avec reçu
_
************


_50  (Lynt) - avec reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible__
__
_
_TOTAL RESTANT: 160 
_
_Et comme je suis nulle en calcul, je vous invite à me relire!_  :: _

_

----------


## chatperlipopette

MP envoyé à Andross suite à ta demande : pas de réponse encore. Je contacte de suite mes donateurs.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est fait !

----------


## SarahC

Merci!
Comme j'ai suivi sans totalement suivre, honte à moi, si qqn pouvait me faire le récap global rapide de mes oublis éventuels....
Je compte:

Flokelo => le Siam décédé, les 2 noires, un tabby, un noir et blanc FIV, et un autre, du même endroit : 6 chats
Chatperlipopette => 2 chats, sortis in extremis
Calymone => un chat FIV

Je pense oublier des assocs, dites moi au cas où!

Le 24 de la semaine précédent celle là est sous Babe78, bien que sorti cette semaine (celle sur laquelle je rédige) il fait partie de la semaine d'avant, c'est cela? La 52, pas la 1?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Me concernant c'est bien ça : sortie des numéros 13 et 32. Ah je recois un sms de la FA des 2 loulous.......

Le minou blanc ne mange toujours pas : Gros coryza.
La nénette : sauvageonne mais en bonne santé.

----------


## SarahC

Les dons ne sont que des supports mais si elle doit aller chez le véto, si besoin de perf, on peut encore "prendre" un peu sur ce coup de pouce.
Qu'elle fasse aussi une facture pr les médocs, car elle a une fâcheuse tendance à prendre sur son stock à chaque accueil et bout à bout elle nous fait des collec' de comprimés sur "elle". Surtout que vu le descriptif du blanc, cela peut être utile, et autant ne pas attendre si lui a besoin d'un coup de pouce véto!

----------


## CathyMini

Pour les promesses de dons ça a l'air bon, excepté le total de flokelo qui passe à 250 € car les 40 € de invite 17 sont sur la même ligne que Lorris et n'ont pas été comptabilisés
Suis-je clair ?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Les dons ne sont que des supports mais si elle doit aller chez le véto, si besoin de perf, on peut encore "prendre" un peu sur ce coup de pouce.
> Qu'elle fasse aussi une facture pr les médocs, car elle a une fâcheuse tendance à prendre sur son stock à chaque accueil et bout à bout elle nous fait des collec' de comprimés sur "elle". Surtout que vu le descriptif du blanc, cela peut être utile, et autant ne pas attendre si lui a besoin d'un coup de pouce véto!


Je viens de l'avoir au tel, elle essaie le traitement habituel et si pas d'amélioration elle le mettera sous perf.....croisons les doigts.

----------


## Verlaine

Quelle profonde tristesse pour ce pauvre siam, il était enfin sorti de l'enfer.  :: 
Dur de continuer, même s'il faut se concentrer sur les vivants, et sur ceux qui réapparaissent alors qu'on les croyait envolés.

Je vais essayer d'aider cette semaine mais je croule sous le travail, je ferai donc de brèves apparitions.

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les promesses de dons ça a l'air bon, excepté le total de flokelo qui passe à 250  car les 40  de invite 17 sont sur la même ligne que Lorris et n'ont pas été comptabilisés
> Suis-je clair ?


Oui, je repasse malgré tout car réglait un souci sur un autre forum..............
Parfait, merci pr la relecture, j'ai corrigé au dessus en espérant que ce soit bon!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les prénoms sont trouvés ( mieux que des numéros ), merci a minichina qui a donné un joli prénom à la pépette.

Minette 13 : JADE
Minou 32 : POMPOM

----------


## SarahC

> Pour moi, c'est :
> 2 noires
> le siam décédé
> un noir et blanc
> un crème fiv+
> 1 brun tabby Poils courts
> 1 brun tabby poils longs
> 
> Soit 7 chats !!!! Si certains veulent parrainer pour les vaccins (certains chats ne sont pas vaccinés) ou les stérilisations c'est avec plaisir car j'ai sorti la semaine précédente 7 chats majoritairement noirs pas encore stérilisés faute de finance....


Je me disais bien en avoir oublié un ou oublié "quelque chose" façon de parler.

----------


## Lady92

> Ok vous pouvez compter sur moi pour faire des dons réguliers pour aider à payer les soins des chats


Je rappelle aussi que canine59 proposait un don sans en avoir precise le montant! 

Je n ai plus acces a Rescue du boulot seulement avec mon telephone...ce qui n est pas pratique pour les recap... Si quelqu un veut bien retrouver le dernier recap co-voit sur ce post et transferer les covoit toujours d actualite sur le nouveau post, je veux bien eplucher les nouvelles propositions et les envoyer a quelqu un par mail demain pour remettre le post a jour (auquel cas merci a mon correspondant de me communiquer son mail par MP)

----------


## Lady92

Desolee pour le siam flokelo :-( rip joli coeur :-(

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est fait Lady92

----------


## momo

Pauvre petit siam...
Merci flokelo de lui avoir permis de sortir de fourrière!!!
Le parrainage revient à combien STP?

----------


## Calymone

Oui, j'ai Paypal Sarah  :: 

Pas de facture pour le moment pour lui, mais j'attends car Pluche l'a surpris à éternuer.

Elle en profiterais pour le primo vacciné, car rien n'est fait pour lui  ...

Merci, je contacte "mes" donateurs  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, j'ai Paypal Sarah 
> 
> Pas de facture pour le moment pour lui, mais j'attends car Pluche l'a surpris à éternuer.
> 
> Elle en profiterais pour le primo vacciné, car rien n'est fait pour lui  ...
> 
> Merci, je contacte "mes" donateurs


On a pas besoin de factures pour tout, juste pour des frais qd il y en a.
Castrastion ça oscille autour de 30-35 selon les vétos, stéril, minimum syndical, 50, et au-delà, on peut flirter av les 70, ovario simple, et vu tous les cas, etc, et choses à faire, sur les chats que tu as pris, récemment encore, ces dons sont légitimes, il suffit de refaire ton historique pour comprendre.

----------


## cyrano

voila le n et b et le creme de flokelo

et le blanc d'handi'cats avec une bouche dans un sale etat....

----------


## Muriel P

Oh le pauvre loulou :-( Ca fait un coup de le voir comme ça

----------


## SarahC

De Chatperlipopette tu veux dire?

*32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
 URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie* 



La vache! Pompom? 

NE PAS HESITER A L'HOSPITALISER SI BESOIN, on est pas à ça près, franchement!

Lunatique, etc, j'ADORE le descriptif!!!! PAUVRE CHAT!!! Abandonné par des connards finis à la pisse encore!!! Je déteste ces malades qui dorment avec la bonne conscience de pourris qu'ils trainent!

----------


## SarahC

*30) Mâle, 3 ans, noir et blanc, sociable, FIV+
* :: * GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion*  :: 

Pour info, lui, c'est le mort qui n'est pas mort, sous Flokelo:

----------


## SarahC

*31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable, FIV+*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> De Chatperlipopette tu veux dire?
> 
> *32) Mâle castré blanc, 3 ans,  un peu lunatique
>  URGENT! SORTANT SAMEDI! Coryza + dysorexie* 
> 
> 
> 
> La vache! Pompom? 
> 
> ...




Put.... C est pompon en photo ? Le pauvre !!!!! Je suis dégoûtée de le voir comme ça. Je prends des nouvelles demain matin.

----------


## TROCA

Quelle horreur ! Comment peut-on laisser un chat dans un tel état croupir en fourrière ? Quelle honte ! Les responsables ne méritent pas le nom d'humains !
Après les souffrances endurées par ce chat, on comprend qu'il puisse être "lunatique"
J'espère que Pompom va s'en sortir . Je lui envoie plein d'ondes positives pour qu'il se batte. Nous sommes par la pensée avec lui et avec Calymone et sa FA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heu pompom est sous mon assoc mais merci quand meme.

----------


## SarahC

> Quelle horreur ! Comment peut-on laisser un chat dans un tel état croupir en fourrière ? Quelle honte ! Les responsables ne méritent pas le nom d'humains !
> Après les souffrances endurées par ce chat, on comprend qu'il puisse être "lunatique"
> J'espère que Pompom va s'en sortir . Je lui envoie plein d'ondes positives pour qu'il se batte. Nous sommes par la pensée avec lui et avec Calymone et sa FA.


Ah oui c clair!!! Et je suis sûre que ce sont eux qui l'ont viré pour "lunatique et caractériel", "craintif" et j'en passe! 
Ou alors, comme souvent, les gens de la famille! 
Par contre, ce n'est pas Calymone; mais bien Chatperlipopette.

----------


## tara60

> Heu pompom est sous mon assoc mais merci quand meme.


des nouvelles de Pompom???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non pas encore.....dès que j'en ai je viens poster.

----------


## TROCA

Pardon Chaperlipopette, merci à vous pour avoir sorti ce pauvre petit de l'enfer, le 1er avec ces gens qui l'ont viré, et le second avec son passage en fourrière.
 :: à vous, à sa FA et au petit POMPOM naturellement . 
J'ai hâte de le revoir en photos après les soins. Je pense très fort à lui pauvre petit coeur si joli et si brave.

Des nouvelles du faux mort qui a l'air aussi dans un sale état ?
Bien sympa le rouquinou FIV ! Des nouvelles aussi ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pompom a été hospitalisé ce matin très tôt, il est en hypothermie, il est sous lampe chauffante + hydratation pour le moment en sous cutanée. En début d'aprèm le constat est le même.
Le véto ne se prononce pas tant qu'il reste en hypothermie.....allez petit père, je pense bien à toi et à ta nounou qui va te voir plusieurs fois par jour.

----------


## lynt

Allez Pompom bats-toi  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Vas-y Pompon, on est tellement à te soutenir!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pompom a été hospitalisé ce matin très tôt, il est en hypothermie, il est sous lampe chauffante + hydratation pour le moment en sous cutanée. En début d'aprèm le constat est le même.
> Le véto ne se prononce pas tant qu'il reste en hypothermie.....allez petit père, je pense bien à toi et à ta nounou qui va te voir plusieurs fois par jour.


Et si le véto le rend trop tôt, clairement; QUI A UN VETO COMPETENT SECTEUR 93/94/77, en ciblant Montreuil en point de départ, av tarifs assoc?

----------


## SarahC

> Pompom a été hospitalisé ce matin très tôt, il est en hypothermie, il est sous lampe chauffante + hydratation pour le moment en sous cutanée. En début d'aprèm le constat est le même.
> Le véto ne se prononce pas tant qu'il reste en hypothermie.....allez petit père, je pense bien à toi et à ta nounou qui va te voir plusieurs fois par jour.


Il n'est pas en dessous de 35° j'espère?

----------


## Rinou

> Et si le véto le rend trop tôt, clairement; QUI A UN VETO COMPETENT SECTEUR 93/94/77, en ciblant Montreuil en point de départ, av tarifs assoc?


Le mien est compétent à Villecresnes (94).
Par contre ses tarifs assos ne sont pas terribles (je crois que c'est seulement -20 %, max - 30 %).

----------


## TROCA

Allez POMPOM, il faut que tu puisses connaître enfin des humains qui t'aimeront comme tu le mérites. Bats-toi petit coeur !

----------


## SarahC

Merci Rinou, si c là où je pense j'ai eu du bon et du TRES mauvais, et cela dépendait du véto. Je pense qu'on parle du même endroit. Bref, si vous avez des tuyaux, on voit en MP. Merci encore!

----------


## Verlaine

C'est pas le secteur du tout mais au pire je pense que ma clinique pourrait le prendre. Elle fait des tarifs asso et sinon on le passe sous mon nom puisque je suis en tarifs éleveur. Elle est ouverte 24h/24 et tout le monde est très compétent.

----------


## SarahC

> C'est pas le secteur du tout mais au pire je pense que ma clinique pourrait le prendre. Elle fait des tarifs asso et sinon on le passe sous mon nom puisque je suis en tarifs éleveur. Elle est ouverte 24h/24 et tout le monde est très compétent.


Je souhaiterais qu'on évoque ces choses là en MP comme indiqué.
Il n'est pas mauvais, c juste que s'il est encore blindé, voilà. Et ta clinique est hors de prix pr une assoc. Malheureusement. C celle de Venise, et on évite. Ils sont biens, mais on peut trouver compétent/abordable. 
Et on ne peut pas faire autrement pr ces chats là, car moyens limités malheureusement, bis.

----------


## Verlaine

Non, ce n'est pas du tout la même clinique.

----------


## chatperlipopette

POMPOM s'en est allé.....il a fait un arrêt cardiaque lors des soins, impossible de le faire revenir............. :: 

Je hais ces humains qui l'ont laissé croupir en fourrière pendant que nous nous essayons de les sauver.

Aurevoir POMPOM grâce à toi, tu vas offrir une nouvelle chance à ceux qui attendent tout comme toi tu l'as fais. 

Merci à sa FA d'avoir été présente à ce moment là, seul visage familier à se raccrocher l'espace d'un instant.

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis vraiment désolée pour Pompom  ::   Quelle tristesse, ça ne devrait pas arriver des choses comme ça ! Honte à ceux qui l'ont laissé atterrir en fourrière et sont responsables de sa mort !

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre petit bonhomme, comme il a dû souffrir en plus. Moi aussi je hais ces "humains" qui n'ont d'humain que le nom.
Une étoile de plus brillera ce soir dans le ciel... ::

----------


## SarahC

C'est pas possible! Pauvre chat, ça m'énerve ça!
Ils arrivent déjà TROP tard à la fourrière, on les sort de fait trop tard car pas le choix, et ils finissent parfois comme ça.
Alors oui, pas en fourrière, mais av juste des soins, et en crever, littéralement, de la connerie des humains qui nous ont précédé.
Ca me dégoute! Sales cons, qu'ils se prennent un retour de boomerang en conséquence!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et encore je l'ai fais sortir samedi dernier au lieu de lundi.....autrement il serait mort là bas.

J'ai les larmes qui montent........

----------


## tara60

::  pour Pompom et  ::  pour ces put**ns d'humains

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pauvre PomPom qui a tellement du souffrir.
La connerie et la cruauté humaine me dégoûtera toujours autant, j'ai envie de pleurer, comment peut-on laisser et abandonner un chat comme ça, le laisser dans un tel état... ?!

----------


## tara60

Malheureusement pour 95% des humains voir plus, les animaux ne sont que des objets que l'on peut jeter au bon vouloir ou dès qu'ils sont "abîmés" ou "usagés".
et si on appliquait la même chose pour nous humains qui ne sommes que des animaux aussi, il ne resterait surement plus que 5% de nous !!!
Mais l'Humain est tellement plus intelligent et évolué que les autres races !!!! cela me fait bien rire jaune car l'intelligence d'une race n'est surement pas de se bouffer entre eux et de faire comme si les autres n'avaient pas d'importance, l'intelligence c'est la survie et la tolérance et là, l'Humain est vraiment à cent mille lieu de ça !!!

----------


## momo

rien que pour toi joli POMPOM.


Que ceux qui t ont laissés dans cet etat aillent pourrirent en ENFER...
Sales MONSTRES que vous etes!!!!

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix Pompom, au moins tu ne souffriras plus ni de l'abandon ni de la cruauté humaine...  ::

----------


## TROCA

Je suis si triste et complètement écoeurée. Nous ne t'oublierons jamais petit POMPOM .

----------


## invite 17

rip joli pompon, c'etait trop tard pour toi. tu ne souffre plus la ou tu es   ::

----------


## Lusiole

Quel enfer... je suis dégoûtée.
Repose en paix Pompom.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je n'ai pas la facture de Pompom pour son hospitalisation encore. Venise tu peux voir avec MP stp ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui Chatperlipopette, je l ai recupérée  :: ; 
je te la scanne ce soir

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok merci.

----------


## pluche75

RIP joli Pompom .... Pour mettre du baume au coeur à toutes et tous ....

Calymone j'ai un énorme souci avec Arween .... Il stresse à mort !!!! Je ne sais pas quoi faire !!

----------


## CathyMini

::   ::   ::   :: 
Qui peut croire que ce magnifique chat si relax était en fourrière il y a peu de temps...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il est magnifique et très stréssé effectivement !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Venise, tu as la facture de Pompom ?

----------


## gueguee

Ouahhhh il est magnifique!!!  ::

----------


## Gaston

Arwenn est magnifique, comment ses anciens proprios ont pu le laisser à la fourrière car il est évident qu'il vivait en maison. :: 

Je te plainds sincèrement Pluche de devoir supporter un chat dans un tel état de stress ::  Fait lui de grosses caresses pour nous

----------


## SarahC

> Venise, tu as la facture de Pompom ?


Tu peux tel toi même au véto en tant qu'assoc. Il pourra te l'envoyer par la Poste ce jour, ou par fax, voire mail.
Car Venise a bcp de boulot et pas sûr du tout qu'elle passe ds le secteur ou ne rencontre l'ex FA. Ca ira plus vite, je pense.

----------


## SarahC

Magnifique minou. Un FIV, c ça? Espérons que sa beauté vaincra au moins les clichés, si ça peut aider ds ce sens!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Tu peux tel toi même au véto en tant qu'assoc. Il pourra te l'envoyer par la Poste ce jour, ou par fax, voire mail.
> Car Venise a bcp de boulot et pas sûr du tout qu'elle passe ds le secteur ou ne rencontre l'ex FA. Ca ira plus vite, je pense.


Qqun a les coordonnées ?

----------


## SarahC

> Qqun a les coordonnées ?


MP

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Les prénoms sont trouvés ( mieux que des numéros ), merci a minichina qui a donné un joli prénom à la pépette.
> 
> Minette 13 : JADE
> Minou 32 : POMPOM


Je pointe les dons reçus et ceux en attente :

20 euros de minichina reçu pour Jade 
25 euros de Invite17 en attente pour Jade
25 euros de Invite17 en attente pour Pompom

Tout reçu C'est OK

----------


## Calymone

> Calymone j'ai un énorme souci avec Arween .... Il stresse à mort !!!! Je ne sais pas quoi faire !!
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 20602
> 
> Pièce jointe 20603
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 20604





 ::  Viiiiite appelez les pompiers, la police tout ça, on voit que Pluche est au bord du suicide, ou alors, c'est Arween qui va la manger ?!?


Sans rire, merci pour ces belles photos Pluche, il est très beau, en effet !! Et il a l'air tellement gentil ...

----------


## pluche75

C'est un amour de chat  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai reçu la facture de Pompom : total = 61,12 euros

Je la scanne ce soir ici même.

----------


## Verlaine

> RIP joli Pompom .... Pour mettre du baume au coeur à toutes et tous ....
> 
> Calymone j'ai un énorme souci avec Arween .... Il stresse à mort !!!! Je ne sais pas quoi faire !!
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 20602
> 
> Pièce jointe 20603
> 
> ...


T'as raison, il flippe complètement ce chat!!! Et puis qu'est-ce qu'il est moche en plus...  :: 

Son Fiv a été testé en fourrière par test rapide je suppose? Si ça se trouve il est négatif, enfin je lui souhaite, mais beau comme il est il trouvera un bon foyer.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Facture de Pompom :

----------


## Lilly1982

Bonjour, 

Depuis hier soir, jaccueille Pollux, ex n°31, sorti sous SSAD (merci Flokelo)

*31) Mâle castré roux tabby crème, 5 ans, sociable, FIV+*



Jai été le chercher à gare de Lyon. Merci à Venise nest pas en Italie et à Cyrano pour les petites anecdotes  :: 
Monsieur a été très calme dans le métro. Arrivé à la maison, je lai mis dans la salle de bain pour quil shabitue à son nouvel environnement. Mais derrière la machine à laver, dans la cuisine, cest tellement mieux  :: . 
Après une dizaine de minutes à lui parler doucement en essuyant la vaisselle, Monsieur a décidé de sortir (avec un frottage dans mes jambes en passant  :: ) pour aller explorer lappartement. Au bout de 5 minutes, mon homme mappelle : « Bébé, jai un gros chat à côté de moi ». Et oui Monsieur avait pris ses quartiers sur le canapé, cherchait à se faire câliner et ronron à tout va  :: 

Il est dune nature assez gourmande (et non, ma tasse de café cest pas pour toi  :: ).
Cette nuit, il est resté à mes côtés, collé contre mes jambes et jai été réveillé par des coups de tête sur mon front et des ronrons et miaulement  :: . Mieux quun réveil, quoique 10 minutes en avance...

Ce matin, jai eu mal au cur de le laisser pour aller travailler, je nai quune hâte, rentrer chez moi pour lui parler et recevoir ses câlins en retour.  :: 

Voilà ce que ça donne au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes à la maison :






_Désolée pour la qualité des photos de mon téléphone, mais je n'ai pas voulu sortir l'APN de suite, pour ne pas l'effrayer._

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une belle leçon à qui hésite encore à sortir des chats de fourrière et à être FA........QUE DU BONHEUR !

Merci lilly1982.

----------


## Rinou

C'est formidable !
Et quelle bonne bouille à bisous. :: 
(J'adore les chats roux en plus. Quand je pense que j'en ai un qui est né à la maison et que je n'ai même pas pu le garder ... :: )

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Lilly
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos de Pollux qui commencait à peter un cable aprés 15 jours de quarantaine en cage.
ET COMME ON LE COMPREND: APRES VERIFICATION SUR LES FICHES DE SORTIE DU 07/01 , POLLUX EST ARRIVE LE 14/11 EN FOURRIERE!!! ET NOUS N AVONS EU CONNAISSANCE DE SON EXISTENCE QUE  24H AVANT SA SORTIE QUI S EST FAITE EN URGENCE CAR MAL EN POINT!!!!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ah oui quand même ! Aussi longtemps en fourrière ! Pas étonnant qu'il pétait un câble enfermé le petit père ! En tout cas il a l'air à l'aise chez toi Lilly malgré son long calvaire en fourrière

----------


## SarahC

*Si ces dons là n'ont pas bougé, Chatperlipopette je te propose de contacter les donateurs comme suit:
*_
__31  (Lynt) - avec reçu_
_10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible__
20  (TanjaK) - avec reçu
__

MERCI POUR POMPOM..... 
_
*
RECAP DES DONS EN ATTENTE:**
*
_19  (Lynt) - avec reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)__
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
__20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible_


_TOTAL RESTANT:  99 _

----------


## Sév51

Merci *Lilly1982*, pour ce joli témoignage  :: 
Vache depuis le 14 novembre en fourrière !!
 Tu m'étonnes qu'il apprécie le confort d'un canapé et recherche les papouilles...
 :: une vraie bouille à bisous ce Pollux

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je m en ocuppe.

----------


## lynt

Magnifique Pollux  :: 

J'attends tes instructions chatperlipopette, pas trouvé sur ton site comment te faire parvenir des dons  :Smile: .

----------


## TROCA

*Flokelo:
**
*_25 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour 1 et 2 - pas besoin de reçu
(je m'en charge, c'est un contact privé)_ *
*_50 € (Dominobis) pour un noir ou un chat en urgence - avec reçu 
__10 € (Lorris) 5 € par chat pour 1, 2 avec reçu__
40 € (Invite 17) dont 40 € à répartir entre 1 et 2__ avec reçu_
_25 € (choupinette76) pour 5 et 9 - pas besoin de reçu_
_100 € (TROCA) - avec reçu_ _(soins du Siam décédé)_ - _chèque envoyé samedi 21/01/12_
_____
*TOTAL: 250 €*

----------


## Lilly1982

Par contre, Pollux est un tantinet un peu plus grand que la jolie Patchouli que j'ai eu 2 jours (comment ça il a un gros Q  :: ), et le bac à litière que j'ai est un bac tout simple (il sert à l'origine de litière extérieure pour ma lapine lors de ses promenades).

Le modèle que j'ai ressemble à ça : 



Et Pollux gratte très très bien la litière  :: , donc ce matin, j'avais 1/4 du salon recouvert de litière  :: .

Est ce que l'une ou l'un d'entre vous pourrait me prêter un bac plus grand? ou mieux adapté?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai le soucis aussi avec Bambou, il me met de la litière partout dans la salle de bain parce que le bac est pas super-super grand (et puis il gratte bien xD parce que mon chat Kanoma qui est à peu près du même gabarit, en m'était moins partout quand il l'utilisait)

----------


## invite 17

le don pour Chaperlipopette est parti aujourd'hui par courrier, tu devrais l'avoir mercredi 

et j'ai envoyé 50 € ( au lieu des 40 € prévu) a Flokelo par paypal j'espère qu'elle les as reçu

----------


## lynt

Vous avez essayé les rebords anti-projections qu'ils vendent avec les bacs à litière ? Perso les seules fois où j'ai utilisé des bacs simples, y'en avait autant dans le bac qu'à côté  :: ; du coup je suis passée aux maisons de toilettes (et même comme ça, j'en retrouve souvent un tas devant la porte  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Muriel P

> Vous avez essayé les rebords anti-projections qu'ils vendent avec les bacs à litière ? Perso les seules fois où j'ai utilisé des bacs simples, y'en avait autant dans le bac qu'à côté ; du coup je suis passée aux maisons de toilettes (et même comme ça, j'en retrouve souvent un tas devant la porte ).


Idem, j'ai 2 maisons de toilettes, mais ils en mettent devant quand même ! Du coup, les autres bacs sont des bacs classiques, ça leur facilite la tâche  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

va falloir que j'essaye de trouver ça d'occasion

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le don pour Chaperlipopette est parti aujourd'hui par courrier, tu devrais l'avoir mercredi 
> 
> et j'ai envoyé 50 € ( au lieu des 40 € prévu) a Flokelo par paypal j'espère qu'elle les as reçu


Merci Invite17.

----------


## Sév51

> va falloir que j'essaye de trouver ça d'occasion


Sur Le Bon C*** ==> http://www.leboncoin.fr/annonces/offres/ile_de_france/?q=chat%20bac%20%E0%20liti%E8re&f=p
attention, vu son format ne prend pas une maison trop petite, il risque de s'y sentir trop à l'étroit et d'aller faire ses besoins ailleurs  ::

----------


## Lady92

Trop beau le Pollux... J adore les gros chats (sauf quand il faut les transporter).
Ah oui Lilly, va falloir trouver un autre bac a litiere la :-)

----------


## Lilly1982

_Attention, cette photo peut heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes_

Dure dure la vie




 ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Trop mignon !!!  ::

----------


## TROCA

Trop beau Pollux et trop cool ! Grosses papouilles au gros BB de ma part .  ::  à vous 
Quelle récompense Lilly pour cette 1ère expérience de FA si cela pouvait motiver de nouvelles FA pour les chats qui restent à sauver !

----------


## SarahC

J'ai râté quelques métros ici.
Je vais tenter de pointer les dons, car j'ai ENCORE du retard.

----------


## SarahC

Il reste des factures à poster ici il me semble.

Nous en sommes à:

*RECAP DES DONS EN ATTENTE:**
*
_19  (Lynt) - avec reçu
10  (Lusiole) - avec ou sans reçu
30  (Andross) - avec ou sans reçu ? (à préciser par Andross)__
20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu
__20  (Lexiekiwi) - reçu si possible_


_TOTAL RESTANT:  99 _

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour moi c'est bon, facture mis en ligne.

Par contre pas de nouvelles d'andross malgré mon MP.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ici j'ai chapeauter Pompom ( rip petit père ) et JADE ( N°13 ) dont voici la photo :

----------


## SarahC

> Pour moi c'est bon, facture mis en ligne.
> 
> Par contre pas de nouvelles d'andross malgré mon MP.


Je crois qu'on a son mail qq part et qu'il est FA pour Flokelo. Je vais voir si je mets la main dessus.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le don pour Chaperlipopette est parti aujourd'hui par courrier, tu devrais l'avoir mercredi 
> 
> et j'ai envoyé 50  ( au lieu des 40  prévu) a Flokelo par paypal j'espère qu'elle les as reçu


Merci bien reçu  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dons concernant la facture de Pompom :

Tanjak bien reçu merci bcp , envoi du reçu fiscal demain
Lynt en attente C'est OK reçu aujourd'hui
Alexiel-chan en attente C'est OK reçu aujourd'hui 


Merci les filles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Poupoune et Jade sont bien arrivées à la gare où je les attendais puis direction leur FA ( chez sakky pseudo rescue ). 

Poupoune est adorable et va très vite être à l'aise, une petite photo à son arrivée



JADE qui prendra un peu plus de temps niveau détente mais pas une once de méchanceté....la pépette n'a pas été testée FIV/FELV 
 :: 



Elles vont être très bien chez Sakky, elle est vraiment aux petits soins pour elles.....déjà une vraie maman poule lol.

----------


## Lady92

Merci a Sakky pour l accueil des belles poulettes... Et a Chaperlipopette ainsi qu a toutes celles qui ont contribue de la sortie a aujourd hui!

----------


## Rinou

Merci beaucoup pour elles !
P'tites nénettes, que de changements en si peu de temps dans leur vie.
Je leur souhaite tout le bonheur du monde. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je viens d avoir sakky au tel. elles sont toutes les 2 planquees sous le canape.

----------


## Lilly1982

Quelques nouvelles de Pollux : 

Monsieur est un moteur à ronron très très gourmand. Il chique encore un petit peu (mais moins fort qu'au début).

Quelques photos parlantes de son état de stress :







 ::

----------


## lynt

C'est beau de voir que certains d'entre eux arrivent à reprendre le dessus aussi vite  :Smile: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

La petite poupoune s'éclate et fait sa petite vie, elle est très joueuse.
Pour JADE, elle reste toujours en retrait, ne se déplace pas mais mange ( c'est pas rien ).

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pollux il prend bien ses aises hein ? xD

Pour Jade j'espère que ça ira mieux d'ici quelques jours.

----------


## chatperlipopette

À mon avis, il va lui falloir plus de temps.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Photo de Poupoune et Jade reçu aujourd'hui, le regard de Jade change.....elle se détend un peu

----------


## SarahC

Sont chouchous les pauvres BB!

----------


## Lilly1982

On ne m'avait pas prévenu de la vraie nature de Pollux (alias GroChaRou), c'est un scandale !!!



c'est un chat super héros !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Il est chouchou! Il veut pas être pote avec ses collocs? Comme ça il reste habiter chez toi!!!  :: 
(oui je sais.... Mais des fois ça marche...  ::  )

----------


## Lilly1982

Mon père est passé à la maison dimanche pour voir le chat (pas sa fille hein !!!  :: ).

Et ben, il a menacé GroChaRou, il lui dit texto : "si tu continues à me faire des câlins, je t'adopte"  ::

----------


## SarahC

Mais c'est ça, MENAÇONS les, ils le méritent!  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> On ne m'avait pas prévenu de la vraie nature de Pollux (alias GroChaRou), c'est un scandale !!!
> 
> 
> 
> c'est un chat super héros !!!


J'adore !!! Merci !! Ca fait du bien de voir ces belles photos et de rire de joie ! 
Et le papa alors, il va souvent revenir voir Supercat ?  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca serait bien que ton papa l'adopte  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Il a l'air trop cool et gentil comme chat.


Et Poupoune et Jade sont trop mignonnes ! (j'aime le regard de Poupoune ^^)

----------


## Lilly1982

Je pense qu'une adoption pour mon papa, ça serait dur, il passe la moitié de la semaine à Paris et l'autre moitié dans le pas de Calais.

Par contre il m'a dit qu'il repasserait dans la semaine pour voir GroChaRou (toujours pas sa fille hein  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## lynt

Y'a du craquage dans l'air  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lilly1982

Craquage un peu, mais les conditions sont pas top... 

Moi j'avais fait un gros craquage sur la petite patchouli que j'ai eu en transit 2 jours. Même mon chéri à craqué dessus...

Mais nous avons une lapine assez exclusive mais surtout terrorisée par tout être vivant (à part nous). Elle a bientôt 6 ans et on ne veut pas la stresser avec un minou à demeure.

----------


## lynt

Je te comprends, Patchouli est adorable, je crois que j'aurais craqué aussi  :Smile: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon JADE se renferme de plus en plus sur elle même et devient agressive. Je vais la chercher jeudi et vais la mettre en cage de socia à la maison.
Chez sakky, elle ne se déplace pas et fais tout ses besoins dans la baignoire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Jade est à la maison. Eh ben c est pas folichon elle est très traumatisée par son passage en fourrière et par ce qu elle a du vivre avant. Complètement prostrée et redoute beaucoup le contact. Y a du boulot.....et après elle fera partie des avants/après.....je l espère. J ai fait une photo,j essaie de la mettre car mon ordi à plante....c est pas bien le moment ! Je suis verte.

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelques nouvelles de JADE : je pense franchement que cette minette a été battu. Elle ne mange pas en notre présence, elle attend la nuit pour le faire. Dès qu'elle me voit arriver elle baisse la tête et les oreilles.....complètement soumise. Au début je la touchais du bout des doigts mais on voit bien que ça la met dans un état de stress trop important. Je démarre un traitement ce jour pour la détendre.

----------


## Lady92

Pauvre poucinette...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la puce

----------


## fina_flora

> On ne m'avait pas prévenu de la vraie nature de Pollux (alias GroChaRou), c'est un scandale !!!
> 
> 
> 
> c'est un chat super héros !!!


il a un post sur rescue?
il est sous quelle association?
age? comportement? lieu où il se trouve (station de métro)?
je veux tout savoir sur lui
Merci

----------


## lynt

Garfield t'a rendue rouquin addict  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> Garfield t'a rendue rouquin addict


non, je suis accro aux rouquins depuis que j'ai eu un rouquin en 2008
je veux mon rouquinou joueur, mais aussi câlin (+ que Garfield en tout cas)
oui, je sais, je suis exigeante, mais comme c'est un engagement de 20 ans, c'est normal ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN  NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE  FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une petite amélioration pour JADE, après 1 mois, elle mange en notre présence, se met bien sur son dodo et non plus dans la litière. Elle crache toujours autant quand on s'approche de la cage mais je peux la nettoyer quand même avec toute la douceur que cela implique, aucun geste hatif autrement panique à bord.
Y'a encore du chemin a parcourir, elle est très traumatisée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici JADE avec ma fille qu'elle affectionne plus que moi

----------


## Lusiole

Ca me semble encourageant !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui mais c'est dur dur quand même ! Maintenant quand on passe à table elle s'asseoit et nous regarde d'un air de dire : " moi j'aimerai bien un petit truc ! ". Elle crache toujours quand on s'approche de la cage mais bon.......

----------


## lynt

J'ai été contactée en mp par flokelo pour le reste de mon don (19€) pour SSAD. Malheureusement je ne les ai pas, je ne suis plus en mesure d'aider les assoc pour une durée indéterminée, le temps que les soucis de santé de mes chats se règlent (650€ de véto ce mois-ci et ce n'est pas fini). Là je coule. Désolée de ne pas pouvoir tenir ma promesse de don...

----------


## Lilly1982

GroChaRou a un post d'adoption maintenant : GroChaRou est à l'adoption

----------


## Lusiole

> J'ai été contactée en mp par flokelo pour le reste de mon don (19€) pour SSAD. Malheureusement je ne les ai pas, je ne suis plus en mesure d'aider les assoc pour une durée indéterminée, le temps que les soucis de santé de mes chats se règlent (650€ de véto ce mois-ci et ce n'est pas fini). Là je coule. Désolée de ne pas pouvoir tenir ma promesse de don...


Si ça ne te dérange pas, j'arrondis du coup mon don de 10 à 20 euros pour SSAD. 
Bon courage à toi et à tes minous !

----------


## lynt

Merci Lusiole. Mon don a déjà été pris en charge par une autre donatrice, merci beaucoup à elle aussi  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Super  :: !

----------


## Lilly1982

*flokelo* : pourriez-vous me contacter pour le week end adoption où doit aller GroChaRou, car c'est ce week end, et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles. Merci

----------


## KiaS

> *30) Mâle, 3 ans, noir et blanc, sociable, FIV+
> ** GROSSE URGENCE: Coryza +++ mis sous perfusion* 
> 
> Pour info, lui, c'est le mort qui n'est pas mort, sous Flokelo:


Ah voilà j'ai retrouvé Mikado, en effet il est toujours bien vivant, en FA à la maison. Un chat adorable même avec les enfants.

----------


## SarahC

Pourriez vous nous faire de petites photos à l'occasion?
Merci bcp!

----------


## KiaS

Pas de problème, j'y pense.

----------


## KiaS

Voici donc Mikado, je fais un essai avec une photo, j'en ai d'autres. Difficile de le prendre en photo car il veut toujours faire des câlins  ::  
C'est un amour.

----------


## Sév51

essai réussi !
Il est adorable, ça m'a tout l'air d'être une bouille à bisous   ::

----------


## KiaS

Il a des yeux couleur pistache  ::  qui ne ressortent pas bien sur les photos.







Oui il adore les bisous, frotte sa tête et son nez contre les notre. Adore venir sur nos genoux et vient dès qu'on l'appelle. 
Il aime bien aussi s'allonger dans les bras comme un bébé et se laisser caresser et s'endormir...

----------


## SarahC

Il a l'air très à l'air dans ses soquettes ce petit!

----------


## Rinou

Il est vraiment magnifique !

----------


## KiaS

Tiens puisque j'y pense, il n'est pas FIV+  ::

----------


## Lady92

Magnifique minou et c est une tres bonne nouvelle qu il ne soit pas fiv  ::

----------


## Rinou

Super !
Encore un faux positif ...
Comme quoi, un test fait sur un animal malade de vaut rien.

----------


## KiaS

Pour prouver que Mikado est totalement ok enfants (même très petit, mon autre enfant a 20 mois). Aucune agressivité, au contraire. Ma dernière s'allonge près de lui et colle sa tête sur lui.
Il est adepte des câlins dans le lit, collé à la tête et toute la nuit près de nous.

----------


## Muriel P

Qu'il est beau et gentil ce Mikado  ::  Elles sont adorables ces photos !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Kias pour ces belles photos du beau et grand Mikado que je trouve très dandy avec son plastron blanc, ses moustaches blanches et ses guêtres blanches. Et en plus pas FIV! Rien que de bonnes nousvelles pour nous réchauffer le coeur et nous faire reprendre espoir pour les autres.

----------


## lynt

Très beau chat, des marquages vraiment originaux je trouve ! Et puis un gros nounours apparemment, que du bon  :Smile: .

----------


## KiaS

> Merci Kias pour ces belles photos du beau et grand Mikado que je trouve très dandy avec son plastron blanc, ses moustaches blanches et ses guêtres blanches. Et en plus pas FIV! Rien que de bonnes nousvelles pour nous réchauffer le coeur et nous faire reprendre espoir pour les autres.


Oui c'est tout à fait ça! Un dandy, on dirait qu'il a mis son smoking avec des moustaches blanches relevées. So chic!

----------


## Lusiole

Adorable !

----------


## Calymone

Arween, notre bel Arween, sorti cette semaine là, adopté depuis, a malheureusement rejoint les étoiles avant hier ... Emporté par le FIV ...
 Nous pensons très fort à sa maitresse et sa FA de l'époque, ainsi qu'à Fynh, son pote FIV en FA chez sa maitresse, sorti des même listes fourrière, qui ce retrouve orphelin ...

----------


## SarahC

Oh la laaaa, le pauvre, je me souviens bien de ce minou.....  ::

----------


## lynt

Pauvre Arween, je me souviens de son passage chez Pluche... RIP minou...  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Reposes en Paix ::

----------


## pluche75

Je viens de voir la nouvelle  ::  Arween était un amour, si doux et si gentil ... vole haut beau loulou ...

----------


## Muriel P

Qu'il est beau et gentil ce Mikado  ::  Elles sont adorables ces photos !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Kias pour ces belles photos du beau et grand Mikado que je trouve très dandy avec son plastron blanc, ses moustaches blanches et ses guêtres blanches. Et en plus pas FIV! Rien que de bonnes nousvelles pour nous réchauffer le coeur et nous faire reprendre espoir pour les autres.

----------


## lynt

Très beau chat, des marquages vraiment originaux je trouve ! Et puis un gros nounours apparemment, que du bon  :Smile: .

----------


## KiaS

> Merci Kias pour ces belles photos du beau et grand Mikado que je trouve très dandy avec son plastron blanc, ses moustaches blanches et ses guêtres blanches. Et en plus pas FIV! Rien que de bonnes nousvelles pour nous réchauffer le coeur et nous faire reprendre espoir pour les autres.


Oui c'est tout à fait ça! Un dandy, on dirait qu'il a mis son smoking avec des moustaches blanches relevées. So chic!

----------


## Lusiole

Adorable !

----------


## Calymone

Arween, notre bel Arween, sorti cette semaine là, adopté depuis, a malheureusement rejoint les étoiles avant hier ... Emporté par le FIV ...
 Nous pensons très fort à sa maitresse et sa FA de l'époque, ainsi qu'à Fynh, son pote FIV en FA chez sa maitresse, sorti des même listes fourrière, qui ce retrouve orphelin ...

----------


## SarahC

Oh la laaaa, le pauvre, je me souviens bien de ce minou.....  ::

----------


## lynt

Pauvre Arween, je me souviens de son passage chez Pluche... RIP minou...  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Reposes en Paix ::

----------


## pluche75

Je viens de voir la nouvelle  ::  Arween était un amour, si doux et si gentil ... vole haut beau loulou ...

----------

